# AM21 now available @ DirecTV.com



## Greg Alsobrook

Looks like the AM21 can now be ordered through directv.com... once logged in, click on the "Kits and Equipment" link in the top right corner... 

Also looks like it is for 'Self Installation' only...


----------



## tcusta00

Wow! Nice catch AirRocker!


----------



## Fluthy

SWEET!!! and only $50!!! just ordered one!!!


----------



## PoitNarf

Excellent news!


----------



## kocuba

Great news for the HR21 users. Guess since I only have the HR20 that is why I am not seeing it. But good news anyhow. And good job to the web developers for not allowing me to see that.


----------



## GAM

It is cool, I reported the same about 15 minutes earlier in the AM21 available this week thread.


----------



## bpratt

I hope those of us that pre ordered from Robert will get the $50 price.


----------



## shedberg

I don't see that option at all. Even made sure I logged out and back in.


----------



## tcusta00

Not trying to be smart, but do you have an HR21 on your account? Maybe it only shows for those with HR21s.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

kocuba said:


> Great news for the HR21 users. Guess since I only have the HR20 that is why I am not seeing it. But good news anyhow. And good job to the web developers for not allowing me to see that.


that is a very cool feature that only HR21 users can see it... should help keep down the confusion... good move directv!


----------



## shedberg

tcusta00 said:


> Not trying to be smart, but do you have an HR21 on your account? Maybe it only shows for those with HR21s.


Didn't think you were being smart. I don't have the HR-21 but I do have the H-21.


----------



## DLLindsay

bpratt said:


> I hope those of us that pre ordered from Robert will get the $50 price.


Robert's price included shipping, does D*?

Dennis


----------



## tcusta00

shedberg said:


> Didn't think you were being smart. I don't have the HR-21 but I do have the H-21.


That may be why - the AM21 will only currently work with the HR21.


----------



## shedberg

tcusta00 said:


> That may be why - the AM21 will only currently work with the HR21.


Oh, I just assumed it would work with any of the 21 series. That is going to be a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

DLLindsay said:


> Robert's price included shipping, does D*?
> 
> Dennis


I proceeded to the checkout... looks like tax is $4.63 (specific to state I'm sure)... and shipping is FREE....


----------



## Thaedron

shedberg said:


> Oh, I just assumed it would work with any of the 21 series. That is going to be a bit of a bummer.


Speculation is that it will possibly work with the H21 at some point in the future, but that is not confirmed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Great catch, AirRocker!


----------



## tfederov

Release the hounds!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I see it under "add kits and equipment." AirRocker's post makes it look like it's sitting on top of an HR20 but it's actually an HR21 that's sort of "faded back". Makes sense.


----------



## RAD

Nice catch AirRocker, hopefully this will make the folks needing the AM21 happy now they can get their OTA channels.


----------



## highheater

NickFluth said:


> SWEET!!! and only $50!!! just ordered one!!!


Do I own it or am I renting / leasing it?

Any other monthly fess associated with it?

Is this an equipment upgrade that resets my 24 month committment?

The answers should be obvious but you just never know ....


----------



## Tom Robertson

highheater said:


> Do I own it or am I renting / leasing it?
> 
> Any other monthly fess associated with it?
> 
> Is this an equipment upgrade that resets my 24 month committment?
> 
> The answers should be obvious but you just never know ....


My latest understanding from a couple of sources is that as an "accessory" you own it, there are no monthly fees, and does not reset any commitment. Just like purchasing a remote control in that sense.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## waynebtx

Just ordered mine.


----------



## Squid7085

kocuba said:


> Great news for the HR21 users. Guess since I only have the HR20 that is why I am not seeing it. But good news anyhow. And good job to the web developers for not allowing me to see that.


Do you also have the problem where you buy things that you don't need because its new and cool?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Squid7085 said:


> Do you also have the problem where you buy things that you don't need because its new and cool?


I have a very serious case of this... :lol:


----------



## mhayes70

Now, lets see who gets there first.


----------



## HoTat2

Darn it;

I always thought it was routine for DirecTV to be one on the last to offer new equipment from their web-site and distributors like Robert at Value Electronics to be among the first. Now I don't know whether to cancel my pre-order to VE and order from DirecTV or wait.


----------



## swingo

This makes my week. Now, I just hope it works.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Welcome to the forums, swingo! :welcome_s

Worked great in the field trials. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott

Nice. Hope you folks enjoy the new toy


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

swingo said:


> Now, I just hope it works.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!! no worries... as Tom said, this thing works great... I use mine everyday... it has very nice tuners in it...


----------



## GAM

Anybody have a copy of the official install instructions?


----------



## glennb

HoTat2 said:


> Darn it;
> 
> I always thought it was routine for DirecTV to be one on the last to offer new equipment from their web-site and distributors like Robert at Value Electronics to be among the first. Now I don't know whether to cancel my pre-order to VE and order from DirecTV or wait.


Just wait. You pre-ordered it from one place, don't cancel it to just to try and get it days earlier from someplace else.


----------



## Doug Brott

Who's to say that the pre-orders won't actually ship today anyway?


----------



## HoTat2

Agreed;

I'll stand pat with VE, though I am still sort of surprised Robert was beat to the punch this way.


----------



## Fluthy

Just checked the D* website again... already says that it's shipped!! Order Status Complete!!


----------



## Elephanthead

maybe I will order the pro HD DVR now, assuming this unit will work with it. by the time I add in the amount I could sell it on ebay for, it makes a better value then leasing a HR21, plus more room for storing HSN!


----------



## Spanky_Partain

GAM said:


> Anybody have a copy of the official install instructions?


FIND THE PERFECT PLACE
The DIRECTV Over the Air Tuner will fit conveniently on top of or below
the DIRECTV Plus ® HD DVR.

MAKE THE CONNECTIO NS
There are just a few easy connections to make: USB, antenna
cable, and power.

LET THE SET UP BEGIN
Your system will automatically detect the DIRECTV Over the Air Tuner and
will take you through a series of prompts to customize it for your
household.

ENJ OY THE SHOW
That's all there is to it. Your new broadcast channels will appear
in the DIRECTV on-screen Advanced Program Guide ® , and you
can view and record them just like any other channel.


----------



## GAM

Thanks!


----------



## houskamp

Are they "Sold Out" yet? :lol:


----------



## wmj5

I can't get an am21?


----------



## jodyguercio

wmj5 said:


> I can't get an am21?


If you get and HR21 you can. Doesnt your H20 have the OTA tuner(s) built in?


----------



## jimb726

wmj5 said:


> I can't get an am21?


According to your sig, you dont have an HR-21, without one, the add on is useless.


----------



## mhayes70

wmj5 said:


> I can't get an am21?


No, you have to have an HR21. That is the only model it will work on now. I don't think it works with the H21 right now.


----------



## Mavrick

I so hope that bestbuy gets some and soon for I have a $50 gift card that I want to use to pay for this.


----------



## mhaines1

I am so excited!!!! This just made my whole week. I hope it comes on Friday!! I will be anxiously awaiting by my front door!!


----------



## wmj5

the h20-100 has (ota) hookup


----------



## mhayes70

wmj5 said:


> the h20-100 has (ota) hookup


:goofygrin Oh, DUH... I can't believe I forgot that. I even have an H20. But, I don't have the OTA hooked up. Yeah, I will use that excuse.


----------



## jwd45244

I just ordered mine and canceled my order from SolidSignal.


----------



## Elephanthead

Does Direct TV even have these in stock? Has anyone call and asked? It would be funny if VE and Solid Signal actually ship first, and the website isn't just a pre order. It is not lilke DTV doesn't have a history of not putting the customer first.


----------



## waynebtx

Elephanthead said:


> Does Direct TV even have these in stock? Has anyone call and asked? It would be funny if VE and Solid Signal actually ship first, and the website isn't just a pre order. It is not lilke DTV doesn't have a history of not putting the customer first.


Yes they have them instock. mine will be here in three days. I called them.


----------



## Mavrick

Elephanthead said:


> Does Direct TV even have these in stock? Has anyone call and asked? It would be funny if VE and Solid Signal actually ship first, and the website isn't just a pre order. It is not lilke DTV doesn't have a history of not putting the customer first.


I don't know if anyone has actually called or not but we do have this:


NickFluth said:


> Just checked the D* website again... already says that it's shipped!! Order Status Complete!!


----------



## jacmyoung

I called yesterday, was told to call back today. I ordered three this morning. Did not go online, just calls.


----------



## glennb

waynebtx said:


> Yes they have them instock. mine will be here in three days. I called them.


The customer service reps. have never been know to say something that wasn't exactly true.

I wouldn't be waiting be the door in 3 days expecting it be definetly be there.


----------



## waynebtx

glennb said:


> The customer service reps. have never been know to say something that wasn't exactly true.
> 
> I wouldn't be waiting be the door in 3 days expecting it be definetly be there.


According to the web site its been shipped.


----------



## jveloza2

AirRocker said:


> that is a very cool feature that only HR21 users can see it... should help keep down the confusion... good move directv!


Not so good if you have an HR21 pro like me. I can not see it since DirectV is not reconizing the Pro on their site yet. The Pro will not even work with remote booking yet. My account shows the pro as an unknown reciever.


----------



## mpaquette

Ordered mine on the website a few hours ago, it now shows as shipped. We shall see. Anyone want to by an HD Tivo?


----------



## Kodok

Called Solid Signal about 20 minutes ago and rep said that they won't have in stock for another a week and a half (according to DirecTV Rep for them). 

Just an FYI.


----------



## Tom Robertson

jveloza2 said:


> Not so good if you have an HR21 pro like me. I can not see it since DirectV is not reconizing the Pro on their site yet. The Pro will not even work with remote booking yet. My account shows the pro as an unknown reciever.


You might have to call to get your HR21pro listed correctly and to order the AM21.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## akula169

I just ordered mine and I immediately checked the status: It said shipped.

That's pretty fast for an order placed seconds earlier. Must be one hell of an automated processing department they have there


----------



## Grydlok

This is great news. I logged on the the site because my HR20-700 is dying. Now i can swap it out for an HR21-700 without any worries.


----------



## tunce

Just ordered mine!!!


----------



## smiddy

Wow AirRocker, you found the mother load sir, good stuff. I will be ordering mine this evening.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

smiddy said:


> Wow AirRocker, you found the mother load sir, good stuff. I will be ordering mine this evening.


i was just browsing around seeing what all was changed in the overnight updates...


----------



## 69hokie

Thanks for the heads up Mr. AirRocker. I just ordered two for my two HR21's.


----------



## LilCozyFab

I wish I would have caught this, this morning so I could have got mine shipped out this afternoon. Would have been nice to have it that one day earlier. It's cool. Happy Birthday to me. I should get it on or about my birthday next week on the 6th.


----------



## RobertE

<Looks behind the couch>

<Looks in the back yard>

<Yells out the front door>

Where oh where have the chicken littles gone? Where are those that claimed that the AM21 was vaporware?

The lunch line for crow starts to the left please. Thank you. :lol:


----------



## archer75

Now if the receiver could record from 4 tuners at once i'd switch.


----------



## tcusta00

RobertE said:


> <Looks behind the couch>
> 
> <Looks in the back yard>
> 
> <Yells out the front door>
> 
> Where oh where have the chicken littles gone? Where are those that claimed that the AM21 was vaporware?
> 
> The lunch line for crow starts to the left please. Thank you. :lol:


The greatest trick the [naysayers] ever pulled was convincing the world [they] didn't exist. And like that... [they're] gone.

:lol:

movie quote modified for context... reference anyone?


----------



## dcanesdbs

Ummmmmm, what is AM21?? I'm being serious.....


----------



## tcusta00

dcanesdbs said:


> Ummmmmm, what is AM21?? I'm being serious.....


http://hr20.dbstalk.com/am21_firstlook.pdf


----------



## dcanesdbs

tcusta00 said:


> http://hr20.dbstalk.com/am21_firstlook.pdf


Thank you!!!

I don't see the option to add for me Just the network connector This sucks


----------



## tcusta00

dcanesdbs said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I don't see the option to add for me Just the network connector This sucks


What receiver(s) do you have? This is only an option for the HR21.


----------



## Carl Spock

For you folks upthread, just because DirecTV's computer says it's shipped doesn't mean Joe SixPack down in shipping has said it's shipped. I'd wait for a tracking number myself.

But still, DirecTV has shown themselves to be very good about having sufficient stock in the warehouse when they release something for sale. It is an admirable quality. I'm used to electronics companies - Alpine, anyone? - which will announce a product for sale and will even accept orders months before they have any intention of shipping the damn thing.


----------



## dcanesdbs

tcusta00 said:


> What receiver(s) do you have? This is only an option for the HR21.


HR 20.. DAMN! Are theygoing to be coming out with one for HR 20? How can i get an HR21!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

dcanesdbs said:


> HR 20.. DAMN! Are theygoing to be coming out with one for HR 20? How can i get an HR21!


the HR20 already has OTA capabilities built in... and is not in need of an AM21...


----------



## dcanesdbs

AirRocker said:


> the HR20 already has OTA capabilities built in... and is not in need of an AM21...


REALLY?? How do I get it to work? Do I need to buy an Atenna?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

dcanesdbs said:


> REALLY?? How do I get it to work? Do I need to buy an Atenna?


yes.. you will need an OTA antenna... you can check your distances from your local towers at antennaweb.org or tvfool.com and they will suggest an antenna for you... then you will just connect a coax from the antenna to the OTA input on the rear of your HR20... and go into the setup menu and run the "antenna setup"...


----------



## dcanesdbs

AirRocker said:


> yes.. you will need an OTA antenna... you can check your distances from your local towers at antennaweb.org or tvfool.com and they will suggest an antenna for you... then you will just connect a coax from the antenna to the OTA input on the rear of your HR20... and go into the setup menu and run the "antenna setup"...


Sweet! Thanks, Air!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

dcanesdbs said:


> Sweet! Thanks, Air!


no prob...


----------



## davenportbuzz

I have the HR21-100 and currently with just one cable coming into the unit from the dish, which means I can't record two things at once and what I record I have to watch live (unless I'm watching a recorded show from before). 

But-- if I get the AM21, I will now be able to record one of my locals, so let's say I record LOST through the AM21 tuner, and then STILL be recording a show on SAT at the same time? Or I could record LOST through the AM21 and watch a different show on SAT.

Is this correct? Am I leaving anything out? I have an OTA for my locals so the only justification I can see for getting the AM21 is more flexiblity with my recording now.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## evan_s

Yes with the AM21 you could record something Off air while watching something live off sat or record one from sat and one over the air program.


----------



## tcusta00

Yes, but you'll have to either have good enough reception for an indoor antenna near the TV or run another cable outside for an outdoor antenna. If it's the latter, then you may as well just run another cable to the dish while you're at it, or in lieu of it altogether. Of course I say this without really knowing your layout, so it's quite easy for me to say and might be harder to actually do.


----------



## HoTat2

davenportbuzz said:


> I have the HR21-100 and currently with just one cable coming into the unit from the dish, which means I can't record two things at once and what I record I have to watch live (unless I'm watching a recorded show from before).
> 
> But-- if I get the AM21, I will now be able to record one of my locals, so let's say I record LOST through the AM21 tuner, and then STILL be recording a show on SAT at the same time? Or I could record LOST through the AM21 and watch a different show on SAT.
> 
> Is this correct? Am I leaving anything out? I have an OTA for my locals so the only justification I can see for getting the AM21 is more flexiblity with my recording now.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


First could you describe your set-up a little better? Unless you are feeding the HR21-100 from a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM), why do you have only one line from the dish feeding the DVR? And do you have the 5 LNB dish such as the AU-9 Slimline?


----------



## highheater

tcusta00 said:


> http://hr20.dbstalk.com/am21_firstlook.pdf


This review says nothing about the tuner strength vs HR 20. Any observations or numbers on this.


----------



## tcusta00

The reports from the early testers was that the AM21 was stronger. There's some conversation in one of the AM21 threads about it.


----------



## VaJim

tcusta00 said:


> http://hr20.dbstalk.com/am21_firstlook.pdf


thanks...I was about to ask the same question.

but...let me see if i have this right...the am21 is mostly designed for those who don't get HD locals and want to be able to record the same to their DTV receiver (HR21) using a OTA..?

If so, I'll probably pass (unless DTV wants to give me one). I don't record that much anyway and most of it is NOT on locals.


----------



## tcusta00

Then you're right, it's probably not for you. Consider though, even though I get my locals in HD via satellite, I'm getting one for the following reasons:

PBS in HD
More locals from adjacent market (more football games!)
Possible fix to sporadic pixelation on some of the locals
Wife like the sub-channels with weather


----------



## davenportbuzz

I recently upgraded to HD (HD-DVR) and didn't want to punch a second hole through the house so when my HR21-100 arrived along with the 5 LNB dish, I just used the existing single cable. Now, I AM planning to eventually route a second cable under the house (fun fun) and up to the dish. I'd have to buy the cable (40-50 feet, max) and take the time and effort to do that but eventually I will.

I guess it boils down to this:

If I'm too lazy to run that second cable and a lot of what I record is on my local channels anyway, then perhaps the AM21 will do me well.

If I find that I want to record/watch two SAT programs more and more, then running that second cable to the dish is the way to go and I don't need to bother with the AM21. Most of my locals here in Los Angeles are on SAT anyway and I even still have my OTA hooked up (small antenna inside that works great by the window).

I guess I'm just helping myself realize that I need to get off my lazy butt and run that second cable! Still...I'll be curious to read what some of you think of the AM21 once you get to play with it for a while.


----------



## tcusta00

Here's the thread with the early testers' impressions of the unit. Also includes the discussion of signal strength vs the HR20's built in tuner to answer the earlier question from highheater.

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123013


----------



## VaJim

tcusta00 said:


> Then you're right, it's probably not for you. Consider though, even though I get my locals in HD via satellite, I'm getting one for the following reasons:
> 
> PBS in HD
> More locals from adjacent market (more football games!)
> Possible fix to sporadic pixelation on some of the locals
> Wife like the sub-channels with weather


Thanks....I hope that those who do order one enjoy it.

This may be a DTV cop out. Just a thought....more ammo for them to say that they have provided us a way to record locals in HD even if it's not on their Sats...???:eek2:


----------



## tcusta00

I was thinking the opposite, actually - I think it's a way for DirecTV to still provide OTA locals (since the HR20 is now discontinued) to those who still require them. Methinks within a year or two it will be a novelty add on for technogeeks like me who want it for the reasons I listed above, as D11 and D12 (new satellites being brought on line this year and possibly next year, respectively) will provide most locals by then. But I'm just speculating here.


----------



## cmtar

how do you know if it was ordered? i clicked check out ands its gone and i dont see it listed anymore


----------



## tcusta00

Did you pay for it?


----------



## RAD

cmtar said:


> how do you know if it was ordered? i clicked check out ands its gone and i dont see it listed anymore


It still shows up as something I can order.


----------



## HoTat2

cmtar said:


> how do you know if it was ordered? i clicked check out ands its gone and i dont see it listed anymore


When you click on "check out" it is added your shopping cart. Once you add your full allotment (one per HR21) to the cart, it will no longer show as available for purchase under the "Add Kits and Equipment" category. However the AM21(s) should be listed in your shopping cart.


----------



## cmtar

oh stupid me, i got it now lol


----------



## Maruuk

So VE won't have them in for ANOTHER WEEK??? I'm cancelling my pre-order and going with D*!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

highheater said:


> This review says nothing about the tuner strength vs HR 20. Any observations or numbers on this.


When I first started the field trial, I had the AM21 hooked up to the same antenna (and same line) that I once had an HR20 hooked to... The AM21 reads about 20~30 percent higher on most channels... and was able to pick up stations I was not able to receive at all with the HR20...

I have since upgraded my antenna and get excellent reception across the board... The AM21 also seems to handle multipath/bouncing signals very well... which the HR20 did not handle so well...


----------



## rmullin

I have an HR20 with a rather lousy OTA tuner, and an H20 with a very nice OTA tuner. The H20 pulls in more channels with better signal than the HR20 using the same amplified antenna. I wonder if I could buy the new module and plug it into my HR20 to get better service from my outdoor antenna. Ideas?


----------



## Smuuth

rmullin said:


> I have an HR20 with a rather lousy OTA tuner, and an H20 with a very nice OTA tuner. The H20 pulls in more channels with better signal than the HR20 using the same amplified antenna. I wonder if I could buy the new module and plug it into my HR20 to get better service from my outdoor antenna. Ideas?


No. The AM21 will not work with the HR20.


----------



## MasterChef

Now if DirecTV was smart they would make a version of this that includes a 750GB or 1 Terabyte eSata hard drive that can be used as external storage for the HR21-700. They would get people buying them like mad to get an integrated storage expansion and ATSC tuner solution.


----------



## frederic1943

Squid7085 said:


> Do you also have the problem where you buy things that you don't need because its new and cool?


I'm male, it's new, it's cool, it's an electronic toy! Of course I want it! :lol:


----------



## jacmyoung

Has anyone seen a tracking number for the order posted online yet?


----------



## bobnielsen

MasterChef said:


> Now if DirecTV was smart they would make a version of this that includes a 750GB or 1 Terabyte eSata hard drive that can be used as external storage for the HR21-700. They would get people buying them like mad to get an integrated storage expansion and ATSC tuner solution.


Who will be the first to hack their AM21 to add this?


----------



## cmtar

I ordered mine, im guessing i should get it Monday at the latest?


----------



## cmoss5

jacmyoung said:


> Has anyone seen a tracking number for the order posted online yet?


YES, HERE IS WHERE I ORDERED MINE YESTERDAY;
ers & Installation
Date 04/30/08
Confirmation (redacted)
Total $53.50
Installation & Delivery Shipped
Shipping Status/Appointment Completed

Item Description AM21 ATSC USB Tuner
Total $50.00
Qty 1
Price $50.00
Tax $3.50

Total $53.50o


----------



## HoTat2

cmoss5 said:


> YES, HERE IS WHERE I ORDERED MINE YESTERDAY;
> ers & Installation
> Date 04/30/08
> Confirmation (redacted)
> Total $53.50
> Installation & Delivery Shipped
> Shipping Status/Appointment Completed
> 
> Item Description AM21 ATSC USB Tuner
> Total $50.00
> Qty 1
> Price $50.00
> Tax $3.50
> 
> Total $53.50o


This just looks like the DirecTV order confirmation info. The OP asked if anyone has received a "tracking number" to check with Fedex or UPS delivery status.


----------



## cmtar

HoTat2 said:


> This just looks like the DirecTV order confirmation info. The OP asked if anyone has received a "tracking number" to check with Fedex or UPS delivery status.


I agree, that looks more or less like an in house tracking # for D* because i have the same thing listed and i just ordered mine a few hours ago and I know its not already on the truck, but if it is then [email protected] that was fast lol


----------



## MartyS

Just ordered mine... we'll see how long it takes to get to FL.


----------



## glennb

I wonder if we'll have people here on Monday saying - 
It's monday and I haven't received my AM21 yet !!  
I ordered it last Wednesday ! 
DIRECTV ripped me off !


----------



## rkicklighter

Mine's ordered, will post when / if I get a tracking number.


----------



## MartyS

glennb said:


> I wonder if we'll have people here on Monday saying -
> It's monday and I haven't received my AM21 yet !!
> I ordered it last Wednesday !
> DIRECTV ripped me off !


I suspect that demand is high, and I don't know what the production run was on the AM21. So, when it comes it comes...


----------



## fromero02

AirRocker said:


> Looks like the AM21 can now be ordered through directv.com... once logged in, click on the "Kits and Equipment" link in the top right corner...
> 
> Also looks like it is for 'Self Installation' only...


I cant find it... Can anyone send me to the link??


----------



## mhayes70

fromero02 said:


> I cant find it... Can anyone send me to the link??


It is on the top of the web page under "my programming & equipment" then you click on "add kits & equipment" at the bottom of that drop down box. Also, to order it on line you must have an on line account.


----------



## Talos4

Ok, here's a problem,

I have an online account, an HR-21-700 but under kits % equipment NO AM-21. 

Just the disaster dish and the network gear.

Suggestions?


----------



## or270

Call Directv and order it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Talos4 said:


> Ok, here's a problem,
> 
> I have an online account, an HR-21-700 but under kits % equipment NO AM-21.
> 
> Just the disaster dish and the network gear.
> 
> Suggestions?


yeah.. i would call in as or270 suggested... something glitched on your account...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

fromero02 said:


> I cant find it... Can anyone send me to the link??


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1575580&postcount=332


----------



## waynebtx

Wonder if we will get a tracking number? never have before on other orders shipped to me.


----------



## HoTat2

waynebtx said:


> Wonder if we will get a tracking number? never have before on other orders shipped to me.


Come to think of it, neither have I that I can recall. I have also received equipment (receivers, remotes, ect.) from DirecTV as soon as the next day sometimes. Don't know if thats due to them having a lot of their major corporate operations based here in L.A. and throughout So. Cal. But I hope such a quick delivery happens again for the AM21. 

Which I actually went and ordered yesterday from DirecTV after Value Electronics gave me a 1-2 week estimate before they would even receive AM21s in stock.


----------



## poppo

waynebtx said:


> Wonder if we will get a tracking number? never have before on other orders shipped to me.


I got them when they sent my two HR20s and BBCs. But I had to look under My Account - Orders and installation, and the tracking numbers were there. I did not get an e-mail.


----------



## 50+

Hi everyone new to the forum, have been here many times looking for answers but never joined.
To Talos4 I was on dtv website checking out the am21 when i went back to the site and signed in again it had moved to the my shopping cart tab on the right under view items in this cart when I clicked on it there my order was. It no longer came up under kits &.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

50+ said:


> Hi everyone new to the forum, have been here many times looking for answers but never joined.
> To Talos4 I was on dtv website checking out the am21 when i went back to the site and signed in again it had moved to the my shopping cart tab on the right under view items in this cart when I clicked on it there my order was. It no longer came up under kits &.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk 50+!! We're glad you decided to join!

You raise a very good point... once the AM21 is added to your cart... it does stay in the cart and disappears from kits & equipment... so if you have added it once, and don't see it anymore... you may want to check and see if it's still in the cart...


----------



## mooresmsr

OK, so here's my position/situation. I live about 4 miles from our local HD transmitters. I had HD through my receivers for a couple of years, but bought into the FUD at the start of the year (yes I know it will definitely change, but not right away), and got new equipment. I got an H21 and HR21, and lost my local HD feeds and D* didn't have their HD version of the locals. This happened in January, and I was pissed. After some checking I found out the error of my ways, but was completely stymied when trying to switch to the H20/HR20 --"can't guarantee the equipment the installer brings, might be one or might be the H21, etc." 

So now the AM21 comes out 4 months later. I'm consistently listed as one of D*'s best customers, and get some service/equipment for free (like the H21/HR21). Since the AM 21 fixes a condition that D* introduced, on principle I feel like I ought to get the box for free. Note that it's not the $50, it's the principle. So I send a note to D*, get a reply, call the number, get shunted to customer service, spend half an hour convincing them that my equipment isn't broken, I just want to get the AM21 for no charge, and finally, after talking to another service technician (same process) and that person's boss, get told that they can't order the box for me, that it isn't available and won't be till next month. When I try to call back and talk to sales, I can't because I have existing service and sales right now is only dealing with new service. Sounds like a catch-22 to me.

Any advice?


----------



## tcusta00

mooresmsr said:


> OK, so here's my position/situation. I live about 4 miles from our local HD transmitters. I had HD through my receivers for a couple of years, but bought into the FUD at the start of the year (yes I know it will definitely change, but not right away), and got new equipment. I got an H21 and HR21, and lost my local HD feeds and D* didn't have their HD version of the locals. This happened in January, and I was pissed. After some checking I found out the error of my ways, but was completely stymied when trying to switch to the H20/HR20 --"can't guarantee the equipment the installer brings, might be one or might be the H21, etc."
> 
> So now the AM21 comes out 4 months later. I'm consistently listed as one of D*'s best customers, and get some service/equipment for free (like the H21/HR21). Since the AM 21 fixes a condition that D* introduced, on principle I feel like I ought to get the box for free. Note that it's not the $50, it's the principle. So I send a note to D*, get a reply, call the number, get shunted to customer service, spend half an hour convincing them that my equipment isn't broken, I just want to get the AM21 for no charge, and finally, after talking to another service technician (same process) and that person's boss, get told that they can't order the box for me, that it isn't available and won't be till next month. When I try to call back and talk to sales, I can't because I have existing service and sales right now is only dealing with new service. Sounds like a catch-22 to me.
> 
> Any advice?


Was it a forced upgrade to the HR21 from a receiver that had a built-in OTA tuner like the HR10-250? If so, you may fall into the category of folks being offered free AM21s but it may take a few phone calls to get someone who understands what you're asking for and can actually execute the order. The OP in the thread below said they're only doing it for people who got upgraded in the past 90 days and didn't do it voluntarily:

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1576737#post1576737

BTW - the AM21 is only compatible with the HR21 currently, not the H21.

What irks me about DirecTV is the inconsistency of their offers, but that's been discussed ad nauseum around here.


----------



## evan_s

Mooresmsr,

I was in a bit of a different situation but basically looking for the same thing. I just recently signed up for service and they don't have the local cbs channel in HD so I discussed it with the original agent I signed up with and she promised me a receiver that would be able handle OTA. To make a long story short I called in several times. They tried to send me a hr-20 several times but never managed to get me one. I called last night and they wouldn't give me a AM21 to use with my current receiver and just wanted to try and send out a HR-20 again. I called this morning and talked to the cancelation department and politely explained my issue. They agent wasn't able to give me one for free but did sell me one at the normal price and gave me a 10$ credit for 6 months to cover the cost of the AM21.

I know they are trying to change things at DirecTV but the cancelation department still seems most willing and able to actually get you a good resolution. The order of the AM21 and first month of credit have already showed up on my account so I'm happy with my solution.


----------



## cyclonejason93

How are you all dealing with having the Zinwell multiswitch that doesn't have the antenna input to run Sat and OTA on the same line? I don't want to run another 100' of cable to my basement TV if I add the AM21.
Thanks!


----------



## evan_s

Personally I'm about 8 miles from the Station and will be using a pair of rabbit ears sitting on the top of the shelf my dvd collection is in. At least thats the plan at this point =)


----------



## Talos4

Well, I ended up ordering on the phone. 

The CSR was a real sweetie. She did have trouble finding it in the system, it's located under remotes and accessories.

cyclone, I bit that bullet quite a while ago. 

I installed a rooftop antenna & rotor ran the coax to the basement and set up a distribution block to run to every room in the house several years ago. 
And let me tell you running coax in a 60 year old house was not a picnic. But, all rooms are set up for OTA and Sat/Cable. 

If the kids want a dual tuner DVR, too bad, I'm not running another cable to their rooms. Right now they're using Dtv Tivo's with one cable run. ( better than nothing)


----------



## RAD

cyclonejason93 said:


> How are you all dealing with having the Zinwell multiswitch that doesn't have the antenna input to run Sat and OTA on the same line? I don't want to run another 100' of cable to my basement TV if I add the AM21.
> Thanks!


While it's not a supported way to do it, it is possible.

At the WB68 connect the BBC to a diplexer and then at your receiver split the signal out with another diplexer. This will work if the BBC is located inside, it's not rated for outside usage.

The key is to place the BBC before you insert the diplexer onto the line, so the signal can be converted to a frequency that doesn't interfer with the OTA signal.


----------



## cyclonejason93

Wll..just ordered mine today. $53.76 with tax. I'll be running coax from my attic mounted antenna that has been feeding my old HR10-250 for the past 4 years over the old Terk multiswitch. one more cable run to the basement, one to the plasma in the family room and I'm good to go (with a 2nd AM21 that is).
Worth the trouble to have the stellar picture quality of OTA HD, the subs, PBS etc that I don't get on my HR21-700.


----------



## cowboys2002

Don't know if this has been asked before, but with the AM21 module on my HR21, could I cancel the "locals" portion of my service and rely on the better OTA picture quality and save the $5 per month (or whatever locals costs)?


----------



## waynebtx

cowboys2002 said:


> Don't know if this has been asked before, but with the AM21 midule on my HR21, could I cancel the "locals" portion of my service and rely on the better OTA picture quality and save the $5 per month (or whatever locals costs)?


Not sure what package you have but my locals are included in mine at no cost. I have the HD DVR + package.


----------



## robn77

cyclonejason93 said:


> How are you all dealing with having the Zinwell multiswitch that doesn't have the antenna input to run Sat and OTA on the same line? I don't want to run another 100' of cable to my basement TV if I add the AM21.
> Thanks!


I may try the diplex solution later, but I am just going to give up one non-OTA recording option. We record 90% OTA so I will still be able to record two OTA or one Sat and one OTA at a time.

Then as soon as the SWM dish is available, then this will not be necessary.


----------



## cowboys2002

Total Choice Plus with Locals ($54.99) or something like that. I guess I am remembering when the locals where $5-6 extra a month.

DVR fee $4.99
2 added receivers $9.98
HD package $9.99

Around $75 plus taxes.


----------



## ireland12

three bucks off listed packages if you are unable to receive locals. Key word unable. They credited me the cost of the AM21 since the tuner is no loner in the HR21 and my HR20 took a dump. My problem with locals deals with line of site issues. The AM21 as shown below is normally 52 bucks with tax. Direct tv is a pleasure to work with.

DateAccess CardDescriptionPriceTax
04/30/2008 Off-Air Locals Tuner - Gen Reten CR($50.00)($2.00)
04/30/2008XXXXXXXXXXXOff-Air Locals Tuner - Charge$50.00$2.00


----------



## cyclonejason93

RAD said:


> While it's not a supported way to do it, it is possible.
> 
> At the WB68 connect the BBC to a diplexer and then at your receiver split the signal out with another diplexer. This will work if the BBC is located inside, it's not rated for outside usage.
> 
> The key is to place the BBC before you insert the diplexer onto the line, so the signal can be converted to a frequency that doesn't interfer with the OTA signal.


What is the BBC? The module that is currently at the receiver hookup that allows it to see the multiple sats?


----------



## cyclonejason93

robn77 said:


> I may try the diplex solution later, but I am just going to give up one non-OTA recording option. We record 90% OTA so I will still be able to record two OTA or one Sat and one OTA at a time.
> 
> Then as soon as the SWM dish is available, then this will not be necessary.


What is the SWM dish?


----------



## RAD

cyclonejason93 said:


> What is the BBC? The module that is currently at the receiver hookup that allows it to see the multiple sats?


B Band Converter, it's the little box that's on the coax feed from the dish to the receiver with the pig tail on it.


----------



## bobnielsen

cyclonejason93 said:


> What is the SWM dish?


That is a Slimline with a built-in single-wire multiswitch (there is a thread in the cutting edge forum on this). It isn't out yet and I haven't seen any announcement of when it will be available.


----------



## Incog-Neato

No. Technically you aren't being charged for locals, it's part of the package. Years ago the locals were billed separate as an option. If you are one of the RARE areas of the US that has no SD local channels from DirecTV they will credit you $6/month.



cowboys2002 said:


> Don't know if this has been asked before, but with the AM21 module on my HR21, could I cancel the "locals" portion of my service and rely on the better OTA picture quality and save the $5 per month (or whatever locals costs)?


----------



## kimsan

Okay not exactly a twofer price, but one phonecall to one CSR. He was able to check availability and price. When I suggested I *would* have wanted these from the go (two weeks ago) and would like to try for a deal, he said he'd check. A few seconds later he said "no charge", checked address, and said the units should arrive in about 2 days. I'm pleased.

Now to email Robert at VE and cancel my order. I'm sure he'll understand.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

cowboys2002 said:


> Don't know if this has been asked before, but with the AM21 module on my HR21, could I cancel the "locals" portion of my service and rely on the better OTA picture quality and save the $5 per month (or whatever locals costs)?


I worked for DTV when they changed the packages to automatically include locals in the price. Now the only way to get a "discount" for no locals is if you have an old package or if locals are not offered.


----------



## keep amonte

Okay, I called last night and asked for a $54.50 credit last night for my order of my AM21 because I used to have a HR20 and after several failures, received a HR21(I am on the protection plan). I explained that I relied on my OTA due to severe storms where I live and was told months ago that I would be sent one when they were available. 
I received my credit today!


----------



## rustynails

I just ordered D over the phone. I dont know if I am getting the HR21 or not but I used my old account number to log in and looked under kits and equipment and got an error message ( We are experincing Difficulties) " You are not eligible to make changes to your programming and equipment. Please call customer service at 1-800-DIRECTV. " Oh well I guess that I dont need the off air antenna.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Ordered mine. I do wish they would allow it to be billed to the account, though. Now I have to explain it to the boss.


----------



## mooresmsr

SUCCESS!! After three calls and three e-mail messages, I finally connected with someone in customer service that knew exactly what I was talking about, put me on hold for about 5 minutes, came back, and told me I had a free AM 21 being shipped to my house address, gave me the D* order number, and explained that it would take 2-4 business days to get here, I could log on on Friday (or maybe Monday) and use the D* order number to get a tracking number, and gave me his number and extension to call if I had any problems!!!!!

Persistance pays off, multiple calls pay off, getting the right person pays off!!

I'll put info up when the 21 gets here and I have it installed.


----------



## ajc68

So what happens if I get my locals already, but I want to get OTA as well since not all my local channels are available in HD on D*. How does that work in the DVR grid when I'm looking at the locals. Will it show both the D* and OTA channels in the grid? And how will I know which one is the D* channel and which one is OTA?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

ajc68 said:


> So what happens if I get my locals already, but I want to get OTA as well since not all my local channels are available in HD on D*. How does that work in the DVR grid when I'm looking at the locals. Will it show both the D* and OTA channels in the grid? And how will I know which one is the D* channel and which one is OTA?


All the OTA channels will have a dash. e.g. 8-1, 8-2 and they will have a black background (not the shows only the channel number/call letters) so you'll pick the out easily.

You will get all the locals plus the side channels even if you already get locals fro Directv.

Mike


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

ajc68 said:


> So what happens if I get my locals already, but I want to get OTA as well since not all my local channels are available in HD on D*. How does that work in the DVR grid when I'm looking at the locals. Will it show both the D* and OTA channels in the grid? And how will I know which one is the D* channel and which one is OTA?


here is a screen capture i took a while back... you can see how the OTA channels have a black background as MicroBeta described... http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1505533&postcount=82


----------



## MartyS

ajc68 said:


> So what happens if I get my locals already, but I want to get OTA as well since not all my local channels are available in HD on D*. How does that work in the DVR grid when I'm looking at the locals. Will it show both the D* and OTA channels in the grid? And how will I know which one is the D* channel and which one is OTA?





MicroBeta said:


> All the OTA channels will have a dash. e.g. 8-1, 8-2 and they will have a black background (not the shows only the channel number/call letters) so you'll pick the out easily.
> 
> You will get all the locals plus the side channels even if you already get locals fro Directv.
> 
> Mike


That's exactly correct. What I do is remove the OTA channels that I get via D* from my favorites, and only keep the ones that D* doesn't give me, or doesn't give me in HD (like PBS).

You can always directly tune to the OTA channels regardless of whether or not they're in your favorites list.


----------



## glennb

Since some people are getting the AM21 for free I'd urge everyone here to call DIRECTV customer service and argue that the AM21 should be free since they don't have OTA tuners in the HR21 and the HR20 did.

It sucks they took the OTA tuner out of the HR21 design to save money and then charge the customer $50 if they want an OTA tuner for the HR21.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

glennb said:


> Since some people are getting the AM21 for free I'd urge everyone here to call DIRECTV customer service and argue that the AM21 should be free since they don't have OTA tuners in the HR21 and the HR20 did.


i think the only way this argument would apply is if you already had an HR20 that you used to for OTA reception and had to trade it out because it was defective... and ended up with an HR21...


----------



## jdmac29

AirRocker said:


> i think the only way this argument would apply is if you already had an HR20 that you used to for OTA reception and had to trade it out because it was defective... and ended up with an HR21...


I agree. I tried telling customer service I did not know the hr21 did not have ota tuners built in like my hr20-700 but they said it would be $50.


----------



## mooresmsr

The argument I used to get the AM 21 free was that I upgraded in January from an HR10-250 and it was D* that deleted my service. I think I was outside the "get it for free" window, but my "best customer" status carried some weight with the supervisor. I would suspect D* has lots of leeway in determining who gets the thing for free and who doesn't. I got lucky through persistence.


----------



## HoTat2

AirRocker said:


> here is a screen capture i took a while back... you can see how the OTA channels have a black background as MicroBeta described... http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1505533&postcount=82


Thanks for the image AirRocker;

For illustrative purposes it probably would have been better though, if you had taken screenshots of the full guide instead of your favorites list, so people can see how all three categories of channels line up. DirecTV's provided HD, SD, ones and OTA DTV from the AM21. Rather than just the two types you decided to include in your favorites list in the photo.


----------



## glennb

Don't let the "best customer" thing go to your head. It only means you pay your bill on time and haven't gotten any free stuff ever, or for a very long time like thousands and thousands of other DIRECTV customers.


----------



## 50+

Bought 2 AM21s from dtv website. Hope they come soon. In the thread earlier it was asked if anyone has received confirmation on shipping. Mine shows it was shipped but does not have the shippers # to check. Has anyone heard.
Happy to pay the $50 apiece.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

HoTat2 said:


> Thanks for the image AirRocker;
> 
> For illustrative purposes it probably would have been better though, if you had taken screenshots of the full guide instead of your favorites list, so people can see how all three categories of channels line up. DirecTV's provided HD, SD, ones and OTA DTV from the AM21. Rather than just the two types you decided to include in your favorites list in the photo.


the picture was taken just to illustrate to someone how OTA channels show up in the guide... not to show all types of local channel possibilites... but i see what you're saying... and it's not really a 'favorites list'... i just have the SD duplicates hidden...


----------



## jrJR

Yeah ordered mine last night I live on the west coast and was hoping to recieve it as soon as possible but paitence is a virtue....

Looked this morning and says it has shipped, who does directv use to ship there equipment??


----------



## ziggy29

glennb said:


> Since some people are getting the AM21 for free I'd urge everyone here to call DIRECTV customer service and argue that the AM21 should be free since they don't have OTA tuners in the HR21 and the HR20 did.
> 
> It sucks they took the OTA tuner out of the HR21 design to save money and then charge the customer $50 if they want an OTA tuner for the HR21.


Yes, but keep in mind that many people with the HR20 paid $299 instead of $199 for the box. So in reality, it's as if they removed the OTA tuners, dropped the price by $100 and gave the option to add it back in for $50.

Seen from that angle, the HR21+AM21 users are $50 ahead of the HR20 folks who paid $299.


----------



## HoTat2

50+ said:


> Bought 2 AM21s from dtv website. Hope they come soon. In the thread earlier it was asked if anyone has received confirmation on shipping. *Mine shows it was shipped but does not have the shippers # to check. Has anyone heard.*Happy to pay the $50 apiece.


Ordered mine when they first went on sale two days ago Wednesday (along with a whole lot of others I imagine). Unfortunately no tracking numbers to report yet. :nono2:


----------



## RAD

glennb said:


> Since some people are getting the AM21 for free I'd urge everyone here to call DIRECTV customer service and argue that the AM21 should be free since they don't have OTA tuners in the HR21 and the HR20 did.
> 
> It sucks they took the OTA tuner out of the HR21 design to save money and then charge the customer $50 if they want an OTA tuner for the HR21.


I agree with the call if you purchased your HR21 for $299, before they lowered the price to $199. But if you paid $199 then IMHO you're already getting a price break from what HR20 folks paid for a box with a little larger harddrive and a nice black case


----------



## HoTat2

jrJR said:


> Yeah ordered mine last night I live on the west coast and was hoping to recieve it as soon as possible but paitence is a virtue....
> 
> *Looked this morning and says it has shipped, who does directv use to ship there equipment??*


Typically Fedex...


----------



## Duffinator

ziggy29 said:


> Seen from that angle, the HR21+AM21 users are $50 ahead of the HR20 folks who paid $299.


Only monetarily. I'd rather have one box, one power cord, with less cables in a fully integrated package any day. But it's nice that the customer now has the option to add OTA to their DVR.


----------



## DennisMileHi

I called D* and got a free AM21 for my HR21 that replaced my broken HR20 last month. They told me they couldn't stop the charge but gave me a $50 credit to offset it. I still have another HR20 that is working OK (except for the now occasional lockups!).


----------



## sunnyvalejohn

When I tried to order the AM-21, The CSR told me "You do know it will stop working in Feb 09" I tried to tell her nicely that she was incorrect. I was put on hold for 15 minutes while she looked up how to place the order. I hung up and found another rep. Got it ordered.


----------



## tcusta00

sunnyvalejohn said:


> When I tried to order the AM-21, The CSR told me "You do know it will stop working in Feb 09"


:nono2: :eek2: :nono: :nono2:

Now that's just unacceptable.


----------



## evan_s

Duffinator said:


> Only monetarily. I'd rather have one box, one power cord, with less cables in a fully integrated package any day. But it's nice that the customer now has the option to add OTA to their DVR.


The AM21 does a pretty good job of integrating well. It's designed to sit on top of or below the hr-21. It's the exact same length and width and has the exact same look. You unplug the power from the HR21, plug the cable into the AM21 and then use a short jumper power cable from the back of the AM21 to the HR21. Plug in the usb cable and the ant cable and your good to go. It's not a single unit but it's well designed to integrate with the existing unit and not some random mismatched extra.


----------



## 50+

jrJR said:


> Yeah ordered mine last night I live on the west coast and was hoping to recieve it as soon as possible but paitence is a virtue....
> 
> Looked this morning and says it has shipped, who does directv use to ship there equipment??


Directv has sent me receivers and they used Fedex.


----------



## Duffinator

sunnyvalejohn said:



> When I tried to order the AM-21, The CSR told me "You do know it will stop working in Feb 09" I tried to tell her nicely that she was incorrect.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I suppose that you think it is free if you get one and do not pay for it.

IT IS NOT!

Someone is paying for it. Think about how taxes work. Do you think that since someone did not stop you before turning onto the road to get out of the neighborhood and ask for a donation to build a road, that it is free?

Come on people. If you cannot afford a $50 dollar receiver, perhaps you should go to the OT and ask for donations.

Stop expecting something for nothing!

I will get off my soap box now, keep on flaming on how deserving you are and brag about how you got it for free.

Mods, please delete and scold me if I have stepped out of bounds!


----------



## Mavrick

sunnyvalejohn said:


> When I tried to order the AM-21, The CSR told me "You do know it will stop working in Feb 09" I tried to tell her nicely that she was incorrect. I was put on hold for 15 minutes while she looked up how to place the order. I hung up and found another rep. Got it ordered.





tcusta00 said:


> :nono2: :eek2: :nono: :nono2:
> 
> Now that's just unacceptable.


So basically the CSR was saying that in Feb 09 it will be:

*No OTA for you... NEXT!*

Sorry tcusta00 I just could not resist today!


----------



## tpm1999

Yes, if anyone gets an AM21 for free, it is obviously hurting society, dbstalk, and directv as a whole.

The cost to the American public will be passed down to future generations...you are hurting our kids by getting a free AM21

Stop posting if you got it for free!


----------



## tcusta00

Mavrick said:


> So basically the CSR was saying that in Feb 09 it will be:
> 
> *No OTA for you... NEXT!*
> 
> Sorry tcusta00 I just could not resist today!


You get one. :lol:


----------



## ziggy29

tpm1999 said:


> Yes, if anyone gets an AM21 for free, it is obviously hurting society, dbstalk, and directv as a whole.
> 
> The cost to the American public will be passed down to future generations...you are hurting our kids by getting a free AM21


And you forgot to mention also: the terrorists win.


----------



## Mavrick

ziggy29 said:


> And you forgot to mention also: the terrorists win.


Possible where is the AM21 made? Taiwan, China, Venezuela?


----------



## HoTat2

sunnyvalejohn said:


> When I tried to order the AM-21, The CSR told me "You do know it will stop working in Feb 09" I tried to tell her nicely that she was incorrect. I was put on hold for 15 minutes while she looked up how to place the order. I hung up and found another rep. Got it ordered.


I just wish that level one CSRs would largely stick to taking orders, correcting billing errors, negotiating price breaks or credits, and the like. And not try to offer technical advisements this way. Since it is really an embarrassment when they make totally clueless statements such as this.

For example, my CSR thought the AM21 was a B-band converter, and therefore insisted I already had two of them shipped with my HR21. Sign&#8230;


----------



## jviter

Ordered mine $50 and I can finally watch NCIS in HD, bout damn time!!!


----------



## dyker

Wow, pita getting my order cxl from VE. Lady was quite rude on the phone too. Had to send an email and re-call the next day to verify. No way to check online and they refused to send an email to confirm cancellation. I won't be doing business with them in the future. Makes me wonder if they'll ship it anyway just to move inventory. Typical New York electronics store.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dyker said:


> Wow, pita getting my order cxl from VE. Lady was quite rude on the phone too. Had to send an email and re-call the next day to verify. No way to check online and they refused to send an email to confirm cancellation. I won't be doing business with them in the future. Makes me wonder if they'll ship it anyway just to move inventory. Typical New York electronics store.


VE is typically a very good company to deal with...

My guess is, that in the last 48 hours... they have been dealing with a LOT of cancelled orders.... and it probably is very frustrating.


----------



## feedback8907

I finally got paid today, so I went on to order it and it is no longer there! I was just about to order one the other day but I had no money. Now I have the money but I cannot find it! I made a screenshot, but since I am under 5 posts I cannot link it


----------



## farleyruskz

I called VE this morning to ask if they would be price matching D*'s $50 offer (they cannot), and the gentleman I spoke to (Robert?) was *very* nice and said there would be no problem canceling. He just asked that I send an email with the order number in the subject line so that they can easily sort through the requests - which does indicate that they are probably getting quite a few of them this week. 

He also confirmed that for those who are keeping their VE orders, they plan to be able to ship early next week.


----------



## Mavrick

feedback8907 said:


> I finally got paid today, so I went on to order it and it is no longer there! I was just about to order one the other day but I had no money. Now I have the money but I cannot find it! I made a screenshot, but since I am under 5 posts I cannot link it


Check in your cart for if you addeded it the other day and did not complete the order it may still be there and once you place one it the basket it does not show up any longer to be able to add to cart.


----------



## dyker

Yeah, I asked (nicely) first if they would match the D* advertised price and they wouldn't. Then I asked when it would ship since their website (I quote) says "early delivery for the first 200 orders".

Anyway, my one and only experience with them was this. I was honest with them... didn't make up some excuse to cancel... said I wanted the lower DirecTV price. They've been undercut by the vendor.


----------



## ajc68

jviter said:


> Ordered mine $50 and I can finally watch NCIS in HD, bout damn time!!!


Yet another person that is suffering because of KOIN's battle with D* that's lasted through three owners on their side and two on the other. That's the reason I inquired about the OTA tuner, my parents live in Salem and watch a lot of CBS. CSN Northwest, now that's another issue altogether.


----------



## HoTat2

dyker said:


> Wow, pita getting my order cxl from VE. Lady was quite rude on the phone too. Had to send an email and re-call the next day to verify. No way to check online and they refused to send an email to confirm cancellation. I won't be doing business with them in the future. Makes me wonder if they'll ship it anyway just to move inventory. Typical New York electronics store.


I noticed that as well when I canceled my VE order for the AM21 Wednesday. The lady who answered the phone had a rather rude and cold demeanor, and dryly told me to send them an e-mail. Therefore I know Robert is a nice guy, but I may not go back to VE after this.


----------



## ziggy29

HoTat2 said:


> I noticed that as well when I canceled my VE order for the AM21 Wednesday. The lady who answered the phone had a rather rude and cold demeanor, and dryly told me to send them an e-mail. Therefore I know Robert is a nice guy, but I may not go back to VE after this.


Under normal circumstances, I'd agree. But I can appreciate that this isn't a normal circumstance and they're probably grumpy about handling a wave of cancellation calls. I know it's never acceptable to take that out on your customer like that, but under the circumstances I'd be willing to cut a little more slack than I normally would.


----------



## tkrandall

OK - AM-21 owners with marginal OTA signal strength (and an HR20 to compare to it as well). Please post your impressions of the OTA RF performance of the AM-21unit compared to the HR20's weak tuners.


----------



## mhayes70

tkrandall said:


> OK - AM-21 owners with marginal OTA signal strength (and an HR20 to compare to it as well). Please post your impressions of the OTA RF performance of the AM-21unit compared to the HR20's weak tuners.


I live about 50-65 miles from some of the towers. On, the weak ones the AM21 is slightly better for me on those than the HR20. I know there are other testers that report alot better performance from the AM21 than I could tell.

But, that is just my impression.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

tkrandall said:


> OK - AM-21 owners with marginal OTA signal strength (and an HR20 to compare to it as well). Please post your impressions of the OTA RF performance of the AM-21unit compared to the HR20's weak tuners.


The first look threas has that information...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123012&highlight=am21+first+look


----------



## jrJR

Yeah I am still workin on fine tuning my four channels unfortately I can not pull in CBS since its tower is directly behind the direction my indoor antenna faces..

anyone know if it would be possible to connect two indoor antennas into the same cable line??

I am hopin that the am21 has a equally as good or better tuner than my panasonic plasma....


----------



## 05Duramax073

I ordered mine on wednesday night, how long did it take you all to get yours. And why is it impossible to get a tracking number for the shipping company, much less finding out who is shipping it.


----------



## Cobra

is the am21 available at bestbuy or any other stores yet? or just online order


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Cobra said:


> is the am21 available at bestbuy or any other stores yet? or just online order


DIRECTV is the only place that has them right now. There are a couple other places online like solidsignal.com taking preorders but they don't have them yet.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

jrJR said:


> anyone know if it would be possible to connect two indoor antennas into the same cable line??


yes, this can be done...


----------



## Mavrick

BMoreRavens said:


> DIRECTV is the only place that has them right now. There are a couple other places online like solidsignal.com taking preorders but they don't have them yet.


Yes but the preorder at solidsignal.com is 99.99.


----------



## jacmyoung

For the testers who already have the AM21 please stating so clearly because as far as I know none has received any AM21 from DirecTV yet after it became available a few days ago.


----------



## 05Duramax073

So does that mean all I have is a preorder with DirecTV. Their site made it sound like it already shipped.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

05Duramax073 said:


> So does that mean all I have is a preorder with DirecTV. Their site made it sound like it already shipped.


As far as I know DIRECTV is shipping the units (it is not a preorder).


----------



## jrJR

anyone called and tried asking for a tracking number??


----------



## 05Duramax073

Thank you, it just seems odd that they do not give you any way of tracking. I was suprised to not get a tracking number or the name of company shipping.


----------



## HoTat2

05Duramax073 said:


> So does that mean all I have is a preorder with DirecTV. Their site made it sound like it already shipped.


DirecTV has never taken pre-orders on any item to my knowledge. And they do not offer unless it is in stock. So I'm not sure yet what the hold-up is with issuing tracking numbers. Unless their shipping department(s) were not prepared for the sudden surge in orders once the word got out from forums such as this.


----------



## 05Duramax073

I tried calling customer service and they wanted $5 to talk to a rep.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Does that sound normal? I thought customer service was free.


----------



## HoTat2

05Duramax073 said:


> I tried calling customer service and they wanted $5 to talk to a rep.


If true, then these CSRs are really starting to lose it now...:lol:


----------



## harbisd

I ordered mine from DirecTV yesterday around 3:00 PM and it came today around noon. I'm amazed!  I never got a tracking number or anything. I thought it was ridiculous when my order said it was shipped on the status page seconds after I placed the order, but now it doesn't seem so strange, I guess.


----------



## mhayes70

harbisd said:


> I ordered mine from DirecTV yesterday around 3:00 PM and it came today around noon. I'm amazed!  I never got a tracking number or anything. I thought it was ridiculous when my order said it was shipped on the status page seconds after I placed the order, but now it doesn't seem so strange, I guess.


That's great news! Now we know for sure they are getting shipped out.


----------



## HoTat2

harbisd said:


> I ordered mine from DirecTV yesterday around 3:00 PM and it came today around noon. I'm amazed!  I never got a tracking number or anything. I thought it was ridiculous when my order said it was shipped on the status page seconds after I placed the order, but now it doesn't seem so strange, I guess.


Hey good to hear :biggthump ;

Please report back how it worked out for you, when you get a chance...


----------



## jrJR

Any chance they deliver on saturday?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

05Duramax073 said:


> I tried calling customer service and they wanted $5 to talk to a rep.


Seriously? If that happens get an employee number and ask to talk to a supervisor, pronto!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

harbisd said:


> I ordered mine from DirecTV yesterday around 3:00 PM and it came today around noon. I'm amazed!  I never got a tracking number or anything. I thought it was ridiculous when my order said it was shipped on the status page seconds after I placed the order, but now it doesn't seem so strange, I guess.


congrats!! that sure was quick!


----------



## 69hokie

harbisd said:


> I ordered mine from DirecTV yesterday around 3:00 PM and it came today around noon. I'm amazed!  I never got a tracking number or anything. I thought it was ridiculous when my order said it was shipped on the status page seconds after I placed the order, but now it doesn't seem so strange, I guess.


Congratulations....you must live next door to a D* distribution center!!


----------



## 05Duramax073

I hope that same thing works out for me. Our UPS and Fed Ex guys always come late in the day during the week. I know Fed Ex delivers around here on Saturdays as well. So hopefully I see it as well.


----------



## harbisd

HoTat2 said:


> Hey good to hear :biggthump ;
> 
> Please report back how it worked out for you, when you get a chance...


Just got it installed. Seems to be working great! There's nothing on in HD right now to look really impressive, but the signals seem to be coming in nicely with no dropouts. Installation was quick. I unnecessarily repeated antenna setup since it didn't register with me that the reason the locals weren't showing up in the guide was that I was on a custom favorites list. All the guide data seems to be there, including the 3 PBS sub-channels that show different programming.

After I switched from cable to DirecTV in February, I've been waiting (not so patiently) for this device. The CSR that took my order assured me I would get an HR20, and she apparently didn't have that kind of authority, as I got stuck with an HR21. Luckily, I haven't been out in the cold as far as HD locals go, as I have kept around my Tivo Series 3 that I was using for cable, solely as an ATSC DVR. Now I can finally sell it, and free up a TV input, and a shelf in my entertainment center!

I guess they must be distributing these from somewhere in the southeast, since I got mine so quickly.


----------



## harbisd

Oh and I forgot to mention, for those who wanted confirmation, it was FedEx that delivered it.


----------



## acura1

I ordered mine yesterday and I went outside to take trash out and AM21 box from fedex sitting outside my door. I had it up and running within 10 minutes with all locals working I am in the Huntsville AL area.


----------



## RAD

05Duramax073 said:


> I hope that same thing works out for me. Our UPS and Fed Ex guys always come late in the day during the week. I know Fed Ex delivers around here on Saturdays as well. So hopefully I see it as well.


Saturday delivery costs extra IIRC so unless D*'s paying for it I doubt you'll see a Saturday delivery.


----------



## 05Duramax073

I finally was able to get ahold of a CSR. He told me that it would take up to 5 business days to get a tracking number. I then asked him if it shipped, he said it had shipped May 1, which was yesterday. And that Fed Ex was the shipper. He said he was not able to give me a tracking number though.


----------



## 94SupraTT

harbisd said:


> Just got it installed. Seems to be working great! There's nothing on in HD right now to look really impressive, but the signals seem to be coming in nicely with no dropouts. Installation was quick. I unnecessarily repeated antenna setup since it didn't register with me that the reason the locals weren't showing up in the guide was that I was on a custom favorites list. All the guide data seems to be there, including the 3 PBS sub-channels that show different programming.
> 
> After I switched from cable to DirecTV in February, I've been waiting (not so patiently) for this device. The CSR that took my order assured me I would get an HR20, and she apparently didn't have that kind of authority, as I got stuck with an HR21. Luckily, I haven't been out in the cold as far as HD locals go, as I have kept around my Tivo Series 3 that I was using for cable, solely as an ATSC DVR. Now I can finally sell it, and free up a TV input, and a shelf in my entertainment center!
> 
> I guess they must be distributing these from somewhere in the southeast, since I got mine so quickly.


I live in Hazel Green and got tired of waiting for the AM21. I ended up getting my HR21 replaced with a HR20 2 weeks ago because my HR21 was so freakin' problematic.


----------



## 94SupraTT

RAD said:


> Saturday delivery costs extra IIRC so unless D*'s paying for it I doubt you'll see a Saturday delivery.


Not for Fedex. Only UPS. Fedex "Home Delivery" does not deliver ground service on Monday, but they do on Saturdays. They operate Tuesday-Saturday. I worked for UPS for 3 years so I had to know what the competition offered.


----------



## harbisd

94SupraTT said:


> I live in Hazel Green and got tired of waiting for the AM21. I ended up getting my HR21 replaced with a HR20 2 weeks ago because my HR21 was so freakin' problematic.


Hey, I'm in Meridianville, not that far from you.

I wanted to switch to an HR20, but the only way would have been to order one full price from on online retailer and then I would have had a useless HR21. DirecTV absolutely refused every attempt I made to get them to swap my HR21 for an HR20.


----------



## waynebtx

05Duramax073 said:


> I finally was able to get ahold of a CSR. He told me that it would take up to 5 business days to get a tracking number. I then asked him if it shipped, he said it had shipped May 1, which was yesterday. And that Fed Ex was the shipper. He said he was not able to give me a tracking number though.


Got the same when i called


----------



## RAD

94SupraTT said:


> Not for Fedex. Only UPS. Fedex "Home Delivery" does not deliver ground service on Monday, but they do on Saturdays. They operate Tuesday-Saturday. I worked for UPS for 3 years so I had to know what the competition offered.


Maybe it's changed then, since looking at the FedEx site at http://www.fedex.com/us/services/us/2day.html?link=4 it says "Monday-Friday, with_ Saturday service available in many areas for an additional charge_."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

just out of curiosity... can someone post a picture of the box that the AM21 comes in? thanks...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

RAD said:


> Maybe it's changed then, since looking at the FedEx site at http://www.fedex.com/us/services/us/2day.html?link=4 it says "Monday-Friday, with_ Saturday service available in many areas for an additional charge_."


that link is for normal "FedEx Express"... "FedEx Home Delivery" is an entirely different division... they are fully operational on Saturdays... and are closed on Mondays...

here is the link... http://www.fedex.com/us/services/us/homedelivery/


----------



## 05Duramax073

Wayne whe you called they gave the same answer?


----------



## RAD

AirRocker said:


> that link is for normal "FedEx Express"... "FedEx Home Delivery" is an entirely different division... they are fully operational on Saturdays... and are closed on Mondays...
> 
> here is the link... http://www.fedex.com/us/services/us/homedelivery/


Learn something new every day, guess the question is what service are they using, don't remember what type of truck has delivered D* stuff in the past.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Has anyone else had a similar experience with DirecTV before. I feel like I am getting the shaft by them, not even giving me information needed to check on a product I purchased from them. Not trying to come off all upitty and pissed off, but it is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## jacmyoung

Folks in AL gets it first. Wonder who is the next.


----------



## jrJR

Yeah I thought I was at an advantage beacause I live on the west coast....

Went by my local fedex to see if they could look up a shipment without a tracking number and was informed that was impossible... I asked if it would be possible to stop by tomorrow and see if there any package for me she said yes you could pick it up as long as it does not require a signature.....

With the individual who ordered it at 3:00pm yesterday and gets it the next day that is remarkable..... Unfortnately I ordered some time after six so I think there is no chance of seeing it today....

Would be a great addition to my indoor antena to play with and watch NBA with over the weekend!!!


----------



## litzdog911

05Duramax073 said:


> Has anyone else had a similar experience with DirecTV before. I feel like I am getting the shaft by them, not even giving me information needed to check on a product I purchased from them. Not trying to come off all upitty and pissed off, but it is kind of ridiculous.


Normal operating procedure for them. I don't think they have the ordering/tracking infrastruction to provide detailed shipping & tracking information. But their FedEx deliveries are typically within 2 days.


----------



## jacmyoung

The reason I was very interested to know who received what was that even though I ordered on the phone very early on 4/30 morning, my online record continued to say “processing” rather “shipped”. When I called to ask I was told each time it would be shipped “today” and 3 to 5 days to receive, until this afternoon when they could not keep saying the same so the latest is it takes up to 72 hours to process the order for shipment, therefore it will be shipped tomorrow, you heard it right, a Saturday.

At that point I did not even bother to listen to the made-up stories anymore. Guess I will have to wait till next week to make sure they can not make anymore excuses, then cancel the order and place a new order, but who knows how they will screw up my charges by then.

Or the thing may just show up by my door on Monday, but I am not holding my breadth.


----------



## gb4fan

No FedEX has stopped at my house yet today. Looking bleak for a Friday delivery!


----------



## gb4fan

AirRocker said:


> just out of curiosity... can someone post a picture of the box that the AM21 comes in? thanks...


The Box??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 05Duramax073

Fed Ex has not been here either. Still kind of early in the night though. Maybe I will see it tommorow. Either way I will get time to setup the antenna on the house tommorow.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Has everyone had good success who has the box so far.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

gb4fan said:


> The Box??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


just kinda curious what the retail box looks like...

make fun if you will... but trust me... i'm not the only one...


----------



## gb4fan

AirRocker said:


> just kinda curious what the retail box looks like...
> 
> make fun if you will... but trust me... i'm not the only one...


Hey I'm just as anxious as anyone. Having a (few) brews hoping for an early nite delivery. I do enjoy waiting for delivery on new electronic toys. Better than Xmas if you ask me! Now that I found out they do Saturday deliveries I'm positive I get mine tonite or tomorrow!


----------



## HoTat2

05Duramax073 said:


> Has everyone had good success who has the box so far.


Well outside of those who were selected for the field trials. There have only been two individuals in the Alabama area on this thread who have reported receiving it. And both claim good results so far after being set up in minutes. For the field trial reports, see the stickey thread here;

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123013


----------



## 05Duramax073

I heard that this was going to be one of the if not the best OTA HD receivers


----------



## gb4fan

05Duramax073 said:


> I heard that this was going to be one of the if not the best OTA HD receivers


Hey 05Duramax073 I just noticed your in my neck of the woods! Hope FEDEX is good to us Wisconsin boys tonite!


----------



## houskamp

05Duramax073 said:


> Has everyone had good success who has the box so far.


Haven't seen any issues related to the AM21.. Just same as regular HR21..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

05Duramax073 said:


> I heard that this was going to be one of the if not the best OTA HD receivers


it's a very solid piece... no doubt...


----------



## HoTat2

gb4fan said:


> Hey 05Duramax073 I just noticed your in my neck of the woods! Hope FEDEX is good to us Wisconsin boys tonite!


What do mean? Fedex Home delivery hours end at 8:00 PM local, at least officially. Isn't it already past 8:00 PM there in Wisconsin?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

HoTat2 said:


> What do mean? Fedex Home delivery hours end at 8:00 PM local, at least officially. Isn't it already past 8:00 PM there in Wisconsin?


Not unless Wisconsin moved to the east coast...


----------



## jrJR

To those two who have recieved it what city does it say it shipped from??


----------



## HoTat2

AirRocker said:


> Not unless Wisconsin moved to the east coast...


Oh Wisconsin is CST. OK still got about 40 min. officially. Boy is my geography bad...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

HoTat2 said:


> Oh Wisconsin is CST. OK still got about 40 min. officially. Boy is my geography bad...


:lol: ... it's cool...


----------



## gb4fan

HoTat2 said:


> Oh Wisconsin is CST. OK still got about 40 min. officially. Boy is my geography bad...


 

I've got 30 more minutes


----------



## waynebtx

05Duramax073 said:


> Wayne whe you called they gave the same answer?


Yep said that its shipped but they didnt have the tracking nr. yet and could take 5 days for it to show up on there system.


----------



## 05Duramax073

unless they are here in 3 minutes, i am not getting it


----------



## HoTat2

05Duramax073 said:


> unless they are here in 3 minutes, i am not getting it


Well &#8230;there's one conciliation. Fedex home does deliver on Saturdays. So you just have to pick it up tomorrow starting at 9 AM. I've still got about hour and 45 min. to go myself out here on the West Coast. But I'm really not hopeful for this evening either. :nono2:


----------



## jrJR

Here we are HD enthusiasts waiting for the next addition to out HD experience...
But instead of talking about how cool it is we are talking about OH how nice it would be if it just arrived.......

Hopefully by this time same day same time next friday people will be lauding praise for how well it works while others will be mourning its faults......

Untill it arrives I will be hatching up a way to pull in CBS through a second indoor antenna.....


----------



## houskamp

Should have seen those of us lucky enough to test.. we were missing work waiting for it to arrive :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

houskamp said:


> Should have seen those of us lucky enough to test.. we were missing work waiting for it to arrive :lol:


literally... :lol:


----------



## 05Duramax073

my time has come and passed, i am going to try and see if it is at my local Fed Ex distribution center in the morning.


----------



## 05Duramax073

hopefully you get yours tonight


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

05Duramax073 said:


> my time has come and passed, i am going to try and see if it is at my local Fed Ex distribution center in the morning.


and while you're out.. they'll be trying to deliver it at your house... :lol:


----------



## jrJR

this is interesting reply

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
A tracking number for AM21 purchase


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Leonel T. - 100138952) - 05/02/2008 06:25 PM	
Dear Mr. Clark,

Thank you for writing. When I checked our records, I found that your Order Confirmation Number for the purchase of the AM21 device is 119126384. Meanwhile, I just wanted to let you know that I have forwarded your concern about the tracking number to a specialist who will research and follow up with you within the next 48 hours. For immediate assistance, please call us at 1-800-531-5000. 

Thanks again for writing and for allowing us to respond to your concerns.

Sincerely,

Leonel T.
Employee ID 100138952
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## harbisd

jrJR said:


> To those two who have recieved it what city does it say it shipped from??


My box says it came from Stockbridge, GA 30281.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
DirecTV AM21 Reciever


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Arlene C. - 100098796) - 05/02/2008 07:28 PM	
Dear Mr. Kolb,

Thanks for writing. I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it to a specialist who will research your email and follow up with you. Please note that due to high volume it may take a few days for a specialist to contact you. For immediate assistance, please call our Customer Installation Support at (888) 355-7530. They are open from 6:05 AM-1 AM ET daily. Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Arlene C.
Employee ID no 100098796
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## 05Duramax073

so why were they not able to just give me a tracking number. whenever you puchase something online you are given a tracking number with the receipt that is mailed to your house. what is their big issue?


----------



## HoTat2

Oh well...

My time has passed also...sign. But as the theme song from Annie says "The sun will come out tomorrow" I guess.


----------



## 05Duramax073

well gentleman I am hoping tommorow brings better luck for all.


----------



## HoTat2

05Duramax073 said:


> well gentleman I am hoping tommorow brings better luck for all.


Yeah...

At least for all those beyond Alabama.


----------



## jrJR

And a follow up email...............

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
A tracking number for AM21 purchase


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Emain H ID V1902) - 05/02/2008 08:28 PM	
Dear Mr. Clark,

Thanks for writing. I have reviewed your account and found that the order was placed yesterday, May 1 through our website. Usually, a tracking number is not available for 24-48 business hours after the order is placed. Please check back Monday May 5th and a tracking number should be available.

I hope you find this information helpful and thank you again for writing.

Sincerely,

Emain H ID V1902
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## HoTat2

jrJR said:


> And a follow up email...............
> 
> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> A tracking number for AM21 purchase
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response (Emain H ID V1902) - 05/02/2008 08:28 PM
> Dear Mr. Clark,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I have reviewed your account and found that the order was placed yesterday, May 1 through our website. Usually, a tracking number is not available for 24-48 business hours after the order is placed. Please check back Monday May 5th and a tracking number should be available.
> 
> I hope you find this information helpful and thank you again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Emain H ID V1902
> DIRECTV Customer Service


What are considered DirecTV's "business hours" I wonder? I know there was a recent thread on the General Discussion Forum about CSR availability hours being cut which might mention it. But I'm too lazy and immersed in the Utah-Houston NBA play-off game at the moment to go searching for it.


----------



## rustynails

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> At least for all those beyond Alabama.


What is wrong with Alabama?


----------



## jacmyoung

HoTat2 said:


> What are considered DirecTV's "business hours" I wonder? I know there was a recent thread on the General Discussion Forum about CSR availability hours being cut which might mention it. But I'm too lazy and immersed in the Utah-Houston NBA play-off game at the moment to go searching for it.


Do not over-analyze it, the CSRs simply don't know anymore than we do, they are looking at the same acct info we do. At least if you see yours "shipped" it is only a matter of time, in this case a few in AL got theirs first.

In my case it contiues to say "processing" not "shipped" and I was told it would ship the same day each day I called to ask why it was still "processing", the lastest was it usually took up to 72 hours to process an order. By Monday it will be changed to up to 5 days to process an order.

Of course after 5 days they will have to fix this order for me but before that they will just make up stories along the way to get you off the phone.


----------



## HoTat2

rustynails said:


> What is wrong with Alabama?


Well...nothing is apparently wrong with Alabama on this issue;

But that was precisely the point. Alabama DirecTV customers on this thread yesterday were the only ones in the nation reporting success in the prompt delivery of their AM21s

So when 05Duramax073 posted in message 266:

"well gentleman I am hoping tomorrow brings better luck for all"

I jokingly meant in response that all beyond Alabama are the ones who truly need the "luck" tomorrow since Alabama residents seem to be already receiving theirs.


----------



## chrisinla

I talked to a csr on thurs. night who said she wasn't able to order the unit yet but would make a note about a six month credit for $10 a month. After talking to her i went to the website and ordered one... I then received an email confirming it . when I checked my order status it said shipped and lo and behold it showed up friday afternoon! when I checked my account online it shows the credit! things rarely go this smoothly with dtv... so you might try this route also, good luck


----------



## jrJR

Well that is good news for those of us on the west coast. I ordered mine thursday night.... So heres to hoping fedex will deliver it on saturday or that I find it sitting at there distribution center......

So what is your opinion on your $50 dollar invesment?? 

Also to everyone else.....

When it comes to digital picture my understanding is that you either have a picture or you dont... This leads me to understand that a signal level at 45% and a signal level at 75% will be equal in quality the only quality loss being that at 45% there is a greater chance for digital noise or pixelation???


----------



## acura1

I just checked the box mine was also shipped from Stockbridge, GA 30281.


----------



## waynebtx

Since Directv cant give me a tracking number i called fedex directv says it shipped wed fedex shows no tracking number to my address in there system.


----------



## jrJR

I went to the local fed ex here and they said it was impossible to find a package without a tracking number... I find that very hard to believe...


----------



## HoTat2

chrisinla said:


> I talked to a csr on thurs. night who said she wasn't able to order the unit yet but would make a note about a six month credit for $10 a month. After talking to her i went to the website and ordered one... I then received an email confirming it . when I checked my order status it said shipped and lo and behold it showed up friday afternoon! when I checked my account online it shows the credit! things rarely go this smoothly with dtv... so you might try this route also, good luck


Actually I did;

When I ordered the AM21 Wednesday afternoon on April 30th, the first day it showed as available on their web-site. Since I needed to call in anyway, to have an old DirecTIVO receiver deactivated. I decided to try and kill two birds with one stone and order the AM21 over the phone as well. However the CSR claimed their system was down at the time and couldn't place the order. So I ordered it from the web-site, which succeeded and promptly said "shipped." Yet here I sit three days later still empty handed, bank account approx. $54.00 poorer, and no tracking number. 

But I'm glad to see another Los Angeleno received theirs quickly like that. Maybe it will bode well for me too.

Hey, let me know how well the unit is pulling in the stations from Mt. Wilson OK?


----------



## jrJR

dont we have to pay a special $10 or $12 delivery charge for special saturday delivery??

How well does it pull in a station?? Whats more important the tuner or the antenna??


----------



## HoTat2

jrJR said:


> dont we have to pay a special $10 or $12 delivery charge for special saturday delivery??


Not for Fedex home delivery. Their normal delivery hours are Tuesday-Saturday 9:00AM to 8:00PM.

http://www.fedex.com/us/services/us/homedelivery/



> How well does it pull in a station?? Whats more important the tuner or the antenna??


Well both, but I was assuming the OP had a decent antenna. Which for the Los Angeles area, really doesn't have to be all that great. Since anyone who is the least bit familiar with the geography here knows that Mt. Wilson in the Angeles National Forest which towers some 5700 ft. above msl, or more importantly around 3000+ ft. above average terrain, absolutely dominates the entire L.A. basin and beyond. Therefore full power broadcast transmitters from the numerous TV/FM radio antenna farms atop the mountain literally saturate Los Angeles with strong RF signal strengths.


----------



## ajc68

HoTat2 said:


> Well both, but I was assuming the OP had a decent antenna. Which for the Los Angeles area, really doesn't have to be all that great. Since anyone who is the least bit familiar with the geography here knows that Mt. Wilson in the Angeles National Forest which towers some 5700 ft. above msl, or more importantly around 3000+ ft. above average terrain, absolutely dominates the entire L.A. basin and beyond. Therefore full power broadcast transmitters from the numerous TV/FM radio antenna farms atop the mountain literally saturate Los Angeles with strong RF signal strengths.


A friend of mine couldn't pull KCAL HD with an indoor antenna in Burbank OTA, fortunately D* finally added it. I couldn't pull anything OTA analog w/ an indoor at work there either (ironically, across the street from NBC... yes I know the antenna's elsewhere). I also couldn't pull any of the networks analog signals w/ an indoor in the South Bay OTA either (other than an unwatchable NBC). When I looked at the digital signal strengths at TV Fool they were all in the 80-90's at my location, which is very weak.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Well gentleman no AM21 as of yet. Not thinking it will be here today. Went another round with a CSR, like banging your head against the wall. I understand they do not have much info to draw from, but it should be more than what is available to me. So here I sit with no box and like HoTat2 mentioned, 54.00 poorer as well with no new toy.


----------



## 05Duramax073

I am planning on making a call on Monday if it does not show up.


----------



## tonyd0308

Was out of town when this came out - saw the announcement an JUMPED on the directv site to order. However, I get a "there was a problem, please call 1-800-directv" type of message. Call to CSR, they say "you must purchase from Circuit City or Best Buy". S'pose they've run out already?

- Tony


----------



## litzdog911

tonyd0308 said:


> Was out of town when this came out - saw the announcement an JUMPED on the directv site to order. However, I get a "there was a problem, please call 1-800-directv" type of message. Call to CSR, they say "you must purchase from Circuit City or Best Buy". S'pose they've run out already?
> 
> - Tony


I haven't seen any reports of the AM21 being carried by BestBuy or Circuit City.


----------



## sundrop

Chalk up another quick delivery for North Alabama!!! I ordered mine yesterday at 2:00EST and Fedex Home Delivery just dropped it off. BTW, my HR21-700 lost a tuner about two weeks ago. D* replaced it free and it also arrived in one day. Apparently D* has a distribution center in or near Stockbridge, GA. My replacement HR21-700 and my new AM21 both came from there. Hang in there, guys. It shouldn't be long....


----------



## jrJR

Well I just stopped by my local fed ex and they were totally useless...

No real mention of delivery on saturday in less I had payed for it... No reall attempt to look around and see if they could find anything with my address on it....

I am certain I will see it monday unless I get surprised this afternoon....

Gonna have to be an afterwork toy instead of a saturday weekend toy....

So to those who have recieved it in alabama are you getting higher signal levels or about the same???


----------



## HoTat2

jrJR said:


> Well I just stopped by my local fed ex and they were totally useless...
> 
> No real mention of delivery on saturday in less I had payed for it... No reall attempt to look around and see if they could find anything with my address on it....
> 
> *I am certain I will see it monday unless I get surprised this afternoon....*
> Gonna have to be an afterwork toy instead of a saturday weekend toy....
> 
> So to those who have recieved it in alabama are you getting higher signal levels or about the same???


No Fedex home deliveries on Mondays I'm afraid. Its how they make up for working Saturdays. Hours are Tuesday-Saturday 9:00AM-8:00PM. If no AM21 comes for us today, then the next shot isn't until Tuesday at the earliest. Though the tracking numbers may appear on DirecTV's web-site by Monday.


----------



## waynebtx

HoTat2 said:


> No Fedex home deliveries on Mondays I'm afraid. Its how they make up for working Saturdays. Hours are Tuesday-Saturday 9:00AM-8:00PM. If no AM21 comes for us today, then the next shot isn't until Tuesday at the earliest. Though the tracking numbers may appear on DirecTV's web-site by Monday.


A tracking number would be nice


----------



## JackKnife

HoTat2 said:


> Hours are Tuesday-Saturday 9:00AM-8:00PM.


Where do you get these hours from? I've received normal FedEx deliveries as late as 11:00PM and as early as 8:00AM.


----------



## HoTat2

JackKnife said:


> Where do you get these hours from? I've received normal FedEx deliveries as late as 11:00PM and as early as 8:00AM.


http://www.fedex.com/us/services/us/homedelivery/


----------



## looter

I just got off the phone with DIRECTV.

I explained that I had been bait and switched when I was promised an HR20 but sent and HR21. It took the CSR about 20-30 minutes but when she came back she was very nice and said I would be getting the AM21 at no charge.

It has now been several months since I ordered the HR20 and DIRECTV is only a few days away from coming through on the off-air features.

Better late then never?


----------



## 05Duramax073

I was a long time subscriber to the darkside (Time Warner). I have never dealt with a group of people that are totally uninformed of a product. DirecTV needs to get these people better information to give to customers. I would hope this is a one time glitch. I am not upset I do not have the AM21 at my house yet, but I am upset that I have no way to see where it is and if it really has been processed. Someone please tell me if I am expecting to much, if I am I will back off the subject and leave it be.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Do not get me wrong, I will never go back to TW. But this still makes me angry about how this is being handled. I like to compare it to the announcement of Brett Favre retiring this year. Yes it happened but we have no info for you. But if you wait a couple days maybe it will clear up and take care of itself.


----------



## HoTat2

05Duramax073 said:


> Do not get me wrong, I will never go back to TW. But this still makes me angry about how this is being handled. I like to compare it to the announcement of Brett Favre retiring this year. Yes it happened but we have no info for you. But if you wait a couple days maybe it will clear up and take care of itself.


I was about to make the same complaint. But being realistic I didn't want to be accused of simply expecting too much of such a big corporation to not have these kinds of varying degrees of customer service incompetence this way.

However, is it really asking too much to expect CSRs to have a fundamental knowledge items like the AM21 and maintian accurate shipping data for it once ordered?

Or have their web-site properly say things like "preparing to ship" before it really does. And then "shipped" after it actually leaves the warehouse or some other?

Then post the tracking information at that point?


----------



## jrJR

Check this response from fed ex

my email
Directv has not provided any tracking numbers to me and many others who have placed recent orders this past week.....

my home address is

if you can find my shipment with my name and adress that would be awsome!!!

There response
Dear Seth:

We received your inquiry. We apologize for the inconvenience.

Our records indicate that a package is scheduled for delivery at your location on May 5, 2008 no later than 3:00 PM. We regret that we can not provide you with the tracking number at our end due to certain restrictions.

If you do not have a tracking number, you may still be able to track your package online using Alternate Reference Track: https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking

if you can make arreftracking work let me what search critera you used.....
so monday it is.....


----------



## kokishin

Pardon the interruption but your avatar shaved!

Back to normal programming.



litzdog911 said:


> I haven't seen any reports of the AM21 being carried by BestBuy or Circuit City.


----------



## HoTat2

jrJR said:


> Check this response from fed ex
> 
> my email
> Directv has not provided any tracking numbers to me and many others who have placed recent orders this past week.....
> 
> my home address is
> 
> if you can find my shipment with my name and adress that would be awsome!!!
> 
> There response
> Dear Seth:
> 
> We received your inquiry. We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Our records indicate that a package is scheduled for delivery at your location on May 5, 2008 no later than 3:00 PM. We regret that we can not provide you with the tracking number at our end due to certain restrictions.
> 
> If you do not have a tracking number, you may still be able to track your package online using Alternate Reference Track: https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking
> 
> if you can make arreftracking work let me what search critera you used.....
> so monday it is.....


Well at least its out there for delivery, though it is still inexcusable for DirecTV not have provided a tacking number by now. Forcing you to have to go though all that.

I'm also confused now. Is Fedex Home delivery Tues.-Sat. as their web-site claims or not?


----------



## tonyd0308

tonyd0308 said:


> Was out of town when this came out - saw the announcement an JUMPED on the directv site to order. However, I get a "there was a problem, please call 1-800-directv" type of message. Call to CSR, they say "you must purchase from Circuit City or Best Buy". S'pose they've run out already?
> 
> - Tony


On a lark, I tried this again. Got the same error on the website. When I removed the AM21 from the shopping cart, there was a "free dish for self installation" there in its place. Weird. Cleared the cart, re-added the AM21 and the order went through.

The Best Buy site doesn't list this, of course. Not sure where the CSR got the "buy it at Circuit City or Best Buy" line, but she took a while to find that info. She was very nice, though.

- Tony


----------



## litzdog911

kokishin said:


> Pardon the interruption but your avatar shaved!
> 
> Back to normal programming.


Actually litzdog shaved about 3 years ago. Figured it was time to update that old photo 

And my AM21 wasn't delivered today, either


----------



## harbisd

tonyd0308 said:


> On a lark, I tried this again. Got the same error on the website. When I removed the AM21 from the shopping cart, there was a "free dish for self installation" there in its place. Weird. Cleared the cart, re-added the AM21 and the order went through.
> 
> The Best Buy site doesn't list this, of course. Not sure where the CSR got the "buy it at Circuit City or Best Buy" line, but she took a while to find that info. She was very nice, though.
> 
> - Tony


I had the same problem. Got the error "Please call 1-800-DirecTV". I did, and the lady on the phone explained to me that the AM21 was supposed to released "in May". This was on April 30th. She told me that it had been accidentally put up for sale on the website and that it had now been removed. It would be officially on sale in a few weeks. After I got a bit irate with her and ended the call, on a whim I did what you did, which was to remove it from my cart, then re-add it. Everything went smoothly and I received it the next day. I also got the free dish for self-installation added to my cart when I removed the AM21. I'm not sure where these low-level CSRs get their info, I think they just make up whatever it takes to get you off the phone sometimes.


----------



## gb4fan

No tuner yet here is Wisconsin. But you know what. By this time next week everyone will have their AM21 and wonder why they were complaining it took so long to get it! IMHO


----------



## kimsan

We were gone from 4 to 10pm yesterday, so missed the FedEx truck. The house was dark and we entered through the garage.

To my delight, there were two skinny boxes on the porch this morning! Dead simple install and setup. The tuner *definitely exceeds the HR10-250. All locals were listed plus a couple that haven't converted to digital yet.

Shipped from Carlisle PA.

And no, I don't feel guilty for accepting the freebies the CSR offered and only just a little for cancelling my VE order.

cheers,

kim*


----------



## dodge boy

When will circuit city and best buy get these?


----------



## mrhoads

I got a tracking # from FedEx and when I checked on line they said they had no info. I called them and was told that it had not been picked up yet and it would be 3 days after they picked it up before delivery.

Three hours later FedEx delivered it to my house.


----------



## jrJR

Maybe four to five people on this forum have reported they have recieved the AM21 and what does the A & M stand for anything significant?? Somtimes it feels like this select group are the only people requesting this box.. Went to AVS forum to see if I could find any other user reports and none was found.....

Over at endgadet I found it quite interesting to read through the comments section on the AM21 you can read those comments at this link

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/04/30/directv-am21-finally-available/

What those comments are missing is that the AM21 will integrate your OTA channels into the guide so that you will no longer have to switch between tv inputs.. This morning my daughter is watching PBS HD cartoons through the tv tuner I cant just go back and push previous channel on my directv remote no I gotta surf back on over to my HDMI input (not that it does not take but a split second). This will all go away....

Also through the HDMI the audio is twice as loud and OTA channels fed through the coax are alot quiter... I am hoping for better audio once the OTA are fed through the AM21 and the HR21.....

I also bought another little antenna so I could try and pick up the CBS channel with no success.... I am going to hold on to the second antenna maybe the AM21 will be able to throw in some AWSOME circuitry and pull the CBS station in.....

Many thoughts but since very few have this device thought I might throw out some talkin points....


----------



## Cobra

Just ordered mine over the phone, I was told I would receive it in about 3 days


----------



## waynebtx

Cobra said:


> Just ordered mine over the phone, I was told I would receive it in about 3 days


Thats what i was told Wed and iam still waiting.


----------



## tom4878

Got mine yesterday after ordering it Wednesday works great


----------



## chrisinla

HoTat2 said:


> Actually I did;
> 
> When I ordered the AM21 Wednesday afternoon on April 30th, the first day it showed as available on their web-site. Since I needed to call in anyway, to have an old DirecTIVO receiver deactivated. I decided to try and kill two birds with one stone and order the AM21 over the phone as well. However the CSR claimed their system was down at the time and couldn't place the order. So I ordered it from the web-site, which succeeded and promptly said "shipped." Yet here I sit three days later still empty handed, bank account approx. $54.00 poorer, and no tracking number.
> 
> But I'm glad to see another Los Angeleno received theirs quickly like that. Maybe it will bode well for me too.
> 
> Hey, let me know how well the unit is pulling in the stations from Mt. Wilson OK?


it does a great job, setup was easy, good luck with yours, chris


----------



## oldcrooner

I ordered mine late Thursday afternoon via phone and it arrived early Saturday morning via FedEx. Did not receive any kind of email confirmation or tracking number prior to this and the Directv website still says my order is in "Processing" as of this morning.  The AM-21 seems to function well and appears to have a better tuner than the one in the HR20-700 I had. My only gripe is the same one I had previously with the HR20 concerning the zipcode setup these tuners have and no channel scanning ability. Here in my area I have access to 3 or 4 DMAs and it only allows you to input two zipcodes. Is there any way around this?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

oldcrooner said:


> I ordered mine late Thursday afternoon via phone and it arrived early Saturday morning via FedEx. Did not receive any kind of email confirmation or tracking number prior to this and the Directv website still says my order is in "Processing" as of this morning.  The AM-21 seems to function well and appears to have a better tuner than the one in the HR20-700 I had. My only gripe is the same one I had previously with the HR20 concerning the zipcode setup these tuners have and no channel scanning ability. Here in my area I have access to 3 or 4 DMAs and it only allows you to input two zipcodes. Is there any way around this?


Sorry but there is no way around it.


----------



## evan_s

It's really just a guess but I'm going to say it stands for Antenna Module =)


----------



## Tom Robertson

Either that or ATSC Module. Could be either. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 05Duramax073

You are right, one week from now we will all be happy with our new tuners and forget about this whole situation. Until the HDPC becomes available and we go through this again.


----------



## GTLYON

This is my first official post. My question is: I have Comcast cable besides Directv. It's just your basic cable, and I use it to receive HD channels on my tv. Would the am21 be able to decode these signals, or does it have to be through an antenna.
Thanks!
Greg


----------



## HoTat2

GTLYON said:


> This is my first official post. My question is: I have Comcast cable besides Directv. It's just your basic cable, and I use it to receive HD channels on my tv. Would the am21 be able to decode these signals, or does it have to be through an antenna.
> Thanks!
> Greg


The AM21 is only capable of decoding off-air ATSC signals from an antenna.

But anyway :welcome_s to the forum.


----------



## ajc68

GTLYON said:


> This is my first official post. My question is: I have Comcast cable besides Directv. It's just your basic cable, and I use it to receive HD channels on my tv. Would the am21 be able to decode these signals, or does it have to be through an antenna.
> Thanks!
> Greg


I wish there was a way to imput CATV into the DVR too (for the missing channels and/or missing HD channels), but I'm sure it wouldn't be in D* best interests.


----------



## bobnielsen

ajc68 said:


> I wish there was a way to imput CATV into the DVR too (for the missing channels and/or missing HD channels), but I'm sure it wouldn't be in D* best interests.


The chip used in the AM21 (AMD Theater 311) only does ATSC. The 312 and 314 also do QAM. The 314 does "out-of-band" as well, whatever that is.


----------



## HoTat2

ajc68 said:


> I wish there was a way to imput CATV into the DVR too (for the missing channels and/or missing HD channels), *but I'm sure it wouldn't be in D* best interests.*


I'd say that's an understatement.  Unless there's some serious revenue sharing involved in something like that. DirecTV is not about to build and lease DVRs to their subscribers which in turn allow us to also subscribe and send money to the cable companies for some of their programming. :nono2:


----------



## elfnmagik

Ordered mine Thursday around 2pm eastern and got it the the next day.


----------



## farleyruskz

Those who have received their packages already - if you look at the shipping label, is there any info in the Reference field? If we can determine that the info placed in the Reference field is something familiar (D* acct number, order confirmation number, etc) those of us who are still waiting could try to look our shipments up via reference number.


----------



## tcusta00

farleyruskz said:


> Those who have received their packages already - if you look at the shipping label, is there any info in the Reference field? If we can determine that the info placed in the Reference field is something familiar (D* acct number, order confirmation number, etc) those of us who are still waiting could try to look our shipments up via reference number.


Wow, what anticipation for a little black box  !! I'll look when I get home.


----------



## cmtar

for those who have got theres already, do you have to be home or will the leave it on the porch?


----------



## tcusta00

cmtar said:


> for those who have got theres already, do you have to be home or will the leave it on the porch?


Post 303 above reports his was left on the porch.

Someone signed for mine.

I think it really depends on the driver and how comfortable he is with leaving the package unattended.


----------



## HoTat2

cmtar said:


> for those who have got theres already, do you have to be home or will the leave it on the porch?


From everything I've read from those who have received theirs. It does not require a signature. But does anyone know for sure if Fedex delivers on Mondays or not? Their web-site says Tues-Sat. for home deliveries. But I've heard some yesterday who managed to dig up info from Fedex on their package that they were scheduled for delivery today.


----------



## cmtar

i just called fedex and he told me no home deleveries on Monday. Also no pacakge for me under my address.


----------



## 50+

I keep checking the directv website for the shipping # it still hasn't shown up.
Any one receive the # before they received there package. Just wondering. This seems odd.


----------



## HoTat2

cmtar said:


> i just called fedex and he told me no home deleveries on Monday. Also no pacakge for me under my address.


OK...I felt as much. Guess that seals it for today sign... 



50+ said:


> I keep checking the directv website for the shipping # it still hasn't shown up.
> Any one receive the # before they received there package. Just wondering. This seems odd.


Same on this end. No tracking number, no nothing. But as with most businesses they sure debit the money fast enough. It seems that part of an ordering system almost never fails to be prompt.


----------



## tcusta00

50+ said:


> I keep checking the directv website for the shipping # it still hasn't shown up.
> Any one receive the # before they received there package. Just wondering. This seems odd.


Nope, I've received the AM21 and three HR2xs via Fedex from DirecTV and never received a tracking number.


----------



## cmtar

50+ said:


> I keep checking the directv website for the shipping # it still hasn't shown up.
> Any one receive the # before they received there package. Just wondering. This seems odd.


I called and got transfered to retention and she didnt see a tracking # but told me that dosent mean its not shipped. Told me I should get it sometime this week. She said it could usps, fedex or ups


----------



## TigersFanJJ

I just tried to order it on Directv.com. When I clicked to "Checkout" I got the little thing telling me it was "processing." Twenty minutes later, it was giving me the same message.

I went back into my account and then went back under the kits tab.  Now the AM21 doesn't even show up. Only the disaster recovery kit and the networking kit. I tried logging off and back on, but it still doesn't show up. Oh well, I guess I'll call directv to order it. :nono2:


----------



## 50+

When ordering other things off the web I usually received an E-mail conformation and a tracking # as soon as it was shipped. The system just seems flawed. I have not even tryed to contact Fedex from the other posts it doesn't seem to help. The people who want the Am21 have been waiting a while for his equip. 
Just glad to hear so many have already gotten it. I am one of the people that got my 1st HR21 before the price drop and was surprised when there was no OTA tuner. Like every one else waiting on the am21 I just can't wait. Hope this is over for all of us soon. Thanks for all the help and quick responses.


----------



## 50+

TigersFanJJ said:


> I just tried to order it on Directv.com. When I clicked to "Checkout" I got the little thing telling me it was "processing." Twenty minutes later, it was giving me the same message.
> 
> I went back into my account and then went back under the kits tab. Now the AM21 doesn't even show up. Only the disaster recovery kit and the networking kit. I tried logging off and back on, but it still doesn't show up. Oh well, I guess I'll call directv to order it. :nono2:


It is probably in your shopping cart the same thing happend to me.


----------



## jacmyoung

Is this my imagination that only those of us who were the first to order on Wednesday are having trouble with the delivery so far?


----------



## HoTat2

TigersFanJJ said:


> I just tried to order it on Directv.com. When I clicked to "Checkout" I got the little thing telling me it was "processing." Twenty minutes later, it was giving me the same message.
> 
> I went back into my account and then went back under the kits tab. Now the AM21 doesn't even show up. Only the disaster recovery kit and the networking kit. I tried logging off and back on, but it still doesn't show up. Oh well, I guess I'll call directv to order it. :nono2:


Try looking in your shopping cart first. Because if the AM21 is there and you are over your allotment based on how many HR21s you have. Then it won't show up under the "Add Kits and Equipment" catagory.


----------



## HoTat2

jacmyoung said:


> Is this my imagination that only those of us who were the first to order on Wednesday are having trouble with the delivery so far?


Ironically enough, it's beginning to look that way at this point. And how is that for a contradiction of the universal law of "first come first serve?"...

Go figure...


----------



## tcusta00

Considering you guys are in CA and the reports have been that they're shipping from GA I'm not surprised. I'm in MD and received mine on Saturday.


----------



## 50+

jacmyoung said:


> Is this my imagination that only those of us who were the first to order on Wednesday are having trouble with the delivery so far?


I ordered mine evening of 5/1. have not received it am in southern IN


----------



## RJonesUSC

Another person who ordered on Wednesday of last week, lives in CA and have yet to see it arrive.


----------



## stillcreek

jacmyoung said:


> Is this my imagination that only those of us who were the first to order on Wednesday are having trouble with the delivery so far?


I am in Central VA. I ordered mine on 4/30 at 3:15 eastern. Billed the next day, still no signs of the AM-21.

Jim


----------



## glennb

A lot of people ordered the AM21 within the first day or 2. I'm sure they can't get every single one out to all the people on the exact same day. If I had ordered one and I hadn't gotten it yet I'd figure it'll be here this week and try not to worry about it every minute of every day until it arrives.


----------



## waynebtx

on phone now with 4th person on this call. everyone of them have said its ordered but can do nothing else for me on hold for supervisor now. Next will be CEO office. ordered on 4/30 also.


----------



## jacmyoung

The only reason I am thinking about that Wednesday is it is possible the system was just setup that day and it wasn't fully functional.

I called D* again, no sign of my order being processed, but the CSR said she issued an "escalation" request to get the order moving again. Will see how that works.


----------



## tcusta00

For you guys in California... If you ordered Wednesday and it didn't ship til Thursday you will most likely have it Tuesday... four business days (since FedEx doesn't do Monday deliveries to homes).



> 1. Ship From / To
> 
> From: Atlanta, 30305, U.S.A. | To: Los angeles, 90001, U.S.A. on May 5, 2008.
> 
> 2. Package and Shipment Details
> 
> Package details: 1 package , 5.0 lbs , Your Packaging , 24 in x 15 in x 2 in , 0.00 USD.
> 
> 3. Transit Times
> 
> Select Delivery Date/Time Service
> 
> End of day 4 Business Days FedEx Home Delivery®


----------



## jacmyoung

tcusta00 said:


> For you guys in California... If you ordered Wednesday and it didn't ship til Thursday you will most likely have it Tuesday... four business days (since FedEx doesn't do Monday deliveries to homes).


Except we had one member in S. CA ordered on Thursday and received on Friday.


----------



## GTLYON

I live in Grand Rapids, Michigan. I ordered mine Thursday night, and I just received it 5 minutes ago....Yes on a Monday. So hang in there, you might get it today after all.


----------



## 50+

GTLYON said:


> I live in Grand Rapids, Michigan. I ordered mine Thursday night, and I just received it 5 minutes ago....Yes on a Monday. So hang in there, you might get it today after all.


Congrats! Gives the rest of us hope. Headed home now.


----------



## tcusta00

jacmyoung said:


> Except we had one member in S. CA ordered on Thursday and received on Friday.


Just trying to give a little help... according to FedEx's time in transit model it should take 4 days, so if _your particular _package shipped from GA it wouldn't reach you 'til tomorrow.

Who knows, but it seems like it's creating an awful lot of stomach-acid inducing angst. I understand the desire to get it and hook it up but what's another couple of days? Certainly the CEO's office (mentioned by another poster) seems a little overkill, considering the carrier's stated time in transit hasn't even elapsed yet. It's a brand new piece of equipment in high demand so one should expect some delays (or at least full delivery times) during its initial release cycle. Yes, I agree that DirecTV _should _ provide tracking numbers but you have to remember also that they're not primarily a retail outfit like Amazon where tracking numbers are provided same day or next day. I'd rather they spend their money on TV technology and content and know that I'll have my order within a week.


----------



## dogger01

I ordered mine on 5/1 and got it on Saturday 5/3 which I thought was weird because I thought Saturday deliveries were an extra cost but their it was.


----------



## waynebtx

tcusta00 said:


> Just trying to give a little help... according to FedEx's time in transit model it should take 4 days, so if _your particular _package shipped from GA it wouldn't reach you 'til tomorrow.
> 
> Who knows, but it seems like it's creating an awful lot of stomach-acid inducing angst. I understand the desire to get it and hook it up but what's another couple of days? Certainly the CEO's office (mentioned by another poster) seems a little overkill, considering the carrier's stated time in transit hasn't even elapsed yet. It's a brand new piece of equipment in high demand so one should expect some delays (or at least full delivery times) during its initial release cycle. Yes, I agree that DirecTV _should _ provide tracking numbers but you have to remember also that they're not primarily a retail outfit like Amazon where tracking numbers are provided same day or next day. I'd rather they spend their money on TV technology and content and know that I'll have my order within a week.


Fexex showes nothing in there system to my address. Directv shows it order but no shipping info. What has gotten my goat is that others who ordered after i did have gotten theres .


----------



## TigersFanJJ

HoTat2 said:


> Try looking in your shopping cart first. Because if the AM21 is there and you are over your allotment based on how many HR21s you have. Then it won't show up under the "Add Kits and Equipment" catagory.





50+ said:


> It is probably in your shopping cart the same thing happend to me.


Thanks guys, I found it there and got it ordered. Awesome.


----------



## BK EH

There's apparently some fine print in their system that says if you have HD Locals, they have to charge you the 50 bucks even if you fall into the 90-day grace period for your HR10-250/HR21 swap. That was our case, but she offered (without my asking) to give me a 6 month credit at $10/mo.

This was the first she heard of the AM21 and had to get 2 supervisors to assist, as that DORIS SALES info (from the "free AM21 thread") does not list that 'HD local fine print.' It shows up as you attempt to place an order. 

She was thankful for the AM21 tip how to find it, as were her supervisors!


----------



## HoTat2

glennb said:


> A lot of people ordered the AM21 within the first day or 2. I'm sure they can't get every single one out to all the people on the exact same day. If I had ordered one and I hadn't gotten it yet I'd figure it'll be here this week and try not to worry about it every minute of every day until it arrives.


Glennb, it's the paradox of having the ones who ordered sometime after the first day it went up 4/30 and report receiving their units within one day. Yet the ones who ordered immediately on 4/30 seem to be still empty handed. You have to admit that's pretty backwards.

And of course when you are in the blind without tracking numbers and DirecTV customer service hasn't a clue, it certainly doesn't help matters.


----------



## cmtar

tcusta00 said:


> Considering you guys are in CA and the reports have been that they're shipping from GA I'm not surprised. I'm in MD and received mine on Saturday.


Im in GA and havent even gotten mine yet.


----------



## 50+

Wow! got home and they were on the front porch! orderded an thursday Can't tell you how excited I am. I'll check back when I get it set up. and still no fedex # on the web site.


----------



## JohnnyD463

Been lurking here since I ordered the AM21.

I also ordered around 6pm on 4/30. I'm in Jackson, MS. No delivery yet.

What I find interesting is that although I have a "completed / shipped" history for the AM21, I can still go into Kits and Equip. and add another AM21 to my cart. 

I got all the way up to the final checkout button without any kind of allotment error.

I fear, although its definitely unfounded, that the 4/30 orders might have been botched.


----------



## SockMonkey

I pre-ordered through ValueElectronics.com when they first came available on there. I emailed them today and Robert replied that they're shipping mine tomorrow. Just FYI for anyone who ordered from them and did not cancel.

-Bob


----------



## waynebtx

Six persones talked to on one call and they canc my order from 4/30 and reordered it have new order number and a tracking nr this time.


----------



## GAM

There was a tracking # immediatley?


----------



## CATCRAW

I also ordered my AM21 on Wednesday as soon as it was available. I have not received it yet, but did receive an order confirmation from Directv on Saturday in the mail. So I do not believe that the problem is with the Wednesday orders. It appears that the order was received and shipped and most likely in transit.:sure:


----------



## tcusta00

cmtar said:


> Im in GA and havent even gotten mine yet.


Yours shipped from CA. 

I don't know guys, just trying to rationalize what may be happenig, but apparently there's no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## waynebtx

GAM said:


> There was a tracking # immediatley?


The tracking number was sent to me in an email got it maybe 15 min after the call.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

CATCRAW said:


> I also ordered my AM21 on Wednesday as soon as it was available. I have not received it yet, but did receive an order confirmation from Directv on Saturday in the mail. So I do not believe that the problem is with the Wednesday orders. It appears that the order was received and shipped and most likely in transit.:sure:


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!!


----------



## glennb

waynebtx said:


> on phone now with 4th person on this call. everyone of them have said its ordered but can do nothing else for me on hold for supervisor now. Next will be CEO office. ordered on 4/30 also.


CEO office.... :lol:

Give me a break..


----------



## CATCRAW

I have learned so much from the members on this site! Thanks to all for sharing information and knowledge, I have found most of it very helpful. THE MEMBERS HAVE MADE THIS AN EXCELLENT SITE!


----------



## waynebtx

glennb said:


> CEO office.... :lol:
> 
> Give me a break..


I would of to.


----------



## HoTat2

waynebtx said:


> Six persones talked to on one call and they canc my order from 4/30 and reordered it have new order number and a tracking nr this time.


Just did the same here after I found out FedEX had no record of a package due me in their system. It was also the opinion of the CSR at DirecTV that there was a system glitch on 4/30 which was somehow caused by the deluge of orders which poured in right after their latest web-site improvements went active on that date.

Therefore everyone who ordered on that first day may wish to consider canceling and re-ordering if FedEX has no record of their packages yet.


----------



## kxaz145

These posts were very welcome and I immediately logged into the DirecTV web page, but alas did not see said product in the accessories section. I have a HR20-700 and a couple of HR-21's (just upgraded in March) and they are listed under my equipment. Not seeing the AM21 I called and spoke with a CSR who wasn't aware of this product, but checked with a supervisor who was. They verified that I was elgible for a free AM21, but said it wasn't in their system yet to place an order. She asked if I could call back in a couple of days.

I called again this morning and was immediately transferred to technical support. The gal I spoke with was very nice, but it was a re-run of last week. She emailed/IM'd another department who claimed more than once that the AM21 was on the website "as" the RF converter part number. I argued that I was going to receive the wrong part, but she said she had checked twice and "they" were sure it was the right part. Of course the price was not $50, but $30 and she credited my account for that amount.

I've see a screen shot showing the AM21 so I know that something is not right in my situation. Does anyone have a clue on what my next steps should be here?


----------



## d_leonidas

Called DTV Friday and ordered mine free of charge as I was within the 90 day window. The unit arrived via FedEx overnight this morning and is up and running without a hitch. While I was initially very disappointed with DTV for their lack of an OTA tuner I do appreciate their customer service in the solution.


----------



## waynebtx

kxaz145 said:


> These posts were very welcome and I immediately logged into the DirecTV web page, but alas did not see said product in the accessories section. I have a HR20-700 and a couple of HR-21's (just upgraded in March) and they are listed under my equipment. Not seeing the AM21 I called and spoke with a CSR who wasn't aware of this product, but checked with a supervisor who was. They verified that I was elgible for a free AM21, but said it wasn't in their system yet to place an order. She asked if I could call back in a couple of days.
> 
> I called again this morning and was immediately transferred to technical support. The gal I spoke with was very nice, but it was a re-run of last week. She emailed/IM'd another department who claimed more than once that the AM21 was on the website "as" the RF converter part number. I argued that I was going to receive the wrong part, but she said she had checked twice and "they" were sure it was the right part. Of course the price was not $50, but $30 and she credited my account for that amount.
> 
> I've see a screen shot showing the AM21 so I know that something is not right in my situation. Does anyone have a clue on what my next steps should be here?


:welcome_s to DBSTALK. Think i would call back to make sure they ordered the right thing.


----------



## Kodok

HoTat2 said:


> Just did the same here after I found out FedEX had no record of a package due me in their system. It was also the opinion of the CSR at DirecTV that there was a system glitch on 4/30 which was somehow caused by the deluge of orders which poured in right after their latest web-site improvements went active on that date.
> 
> Therefore everyone who ordered on that first day may wish to consider canceling and re-ordering if FedEX has no record of their packages yet.


DirecTV has charged my Credit Card on 05/01 (ordered it on 04/30 around 3:30 pm CT).

I'll just wait until tomorrow and see how it goes. Sure is that they can't come soon enough...


----------



## Fluthy

How are people tracking these shipments on FedEx's site without a tracking number. I ordered my early morning on the 30th. I was gone all weekend, but I still have not gotten mine. Just thought I would try tracking it.


Also, my credit card was charged on the 30th...... :-(


----------



## waynebtx

NickFluth said:


> How are people tracking these shipments on FedEx's site without a tracking number. I ordered my early morning on the 30th. I was gone all weekend, but I still have not gotten mine. Just thought I would try tracking it.


If you call Fedex tell them Directv has not given you a tracking number they can check you name and address in there system to see if they show a shipment to you.


----------



## HoTat2

Kodok said:


> DirecTV has charged my Credit Card on 05/01 (ordered it on 04/30 around 3:30 pm CT).
> 
> I'll just wait until tomorrow and see how it goes. Sure is that they can't come soon enough...


They debited my account for the AM21 around the same time. So you might want to give FedEX a call and see if they have a package delivery scheduled for you. And if not, then I would strongly recommend you cancel and re-order.


----------



## Maruuk

VE says they're shipping my AM21 out tomorrow. What is DTV charging, is it $49 + tax w/free shipping?


----------



## dave29

50 plus tax and free shipping


----------



## HoTat2

Maruuk said:


> VE says they're shipping my AM21 out tomorrow. What is DTV charging, is it $49 + tax w/free shipping?


DirecTV's cost of the AM21 is $50.00 + tax with free shipping.


----------



## dave29

i got a letter in the mail from directv today thanking me for ordering the am21........ but yet, the am21 is not here yet:lol:


----------



## edjm

Similar situation to some of you guys... Ordered from directv.com on 4/30 ~2:30 CT, showed order completed/shipped same day, card charged same day, haven't received it yet.

Called on Saturday and was told it was shipped 4/30 but they didn't have a tracking #. Based on some of your experiences I decided to call FedEx today, they said there is no record of a shipment to my address.

So now I've been on hold w/ DTV CSR for last 35+ mins while she "looks for a tracking number" and repeatedly says slowly: "mmmkay ... detail ID ... mmmkay ... detail ID ..."


----------



## dave29

edjm said:


> Similar situation to some of you guys... Ordered from directv.com on 4/30 ~2:30 CT, showed order completed/shipped same day, card charged same day, haven't received it yet.
> 
> Called on Saturday and was told it was shipped 4/30 but they didn't have a tracking #. Based on some of your experiences I decided to call FedEx today, they said there is no record of a shipment to my address.
> 
> So now I've been on hold w/ DTV CSR for last 35+ mins while she "looks for a tracking number" and repeatedly says slowly: "mmmkay ... detail ID ... mmmkay ... detail ID ..."


i feel your pain..... but i refuse to sit on the phone that long with a csr. i will wait until at least thursday to see if it shows up


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Ordered mine on the 1st. Tracking info is finally on DTV website and it shows it's out for delivery today!!

Oooh. I am excited like a little giiiiiirrrrl


----------



## HoTat2

edjm said:


> Similar situation to some of you guys... Ordered from directv.com on 4/30 ~2:30 CT, showed order completed/shipped same day, card charged same day, haven't received it yet.
> 
> Called on Saturday and was told it was shipped 4/30 but they didn't have a tracking #. Based on some of your experiences I decided to call FedEx today, they said there is no record of a shipment to my address.
> 
> So now I've been on hold w/ DTV CSR for last 35+ mins while she "looks for a tracking number" and repeatedly says slowly: "mmmkay ... detail ID ... mmmkay ... detail ID ..."


Yea;

I think it's becoming pretty clear to me that some system problem definitely fouled up the "early bird" orders from the web-site on 4/30.


----------



## Maruuk

Thanks, VE is $60 but no sales tax and also free shipping, so it's about $6 more. That's worth it for an actual tracking # and not to have to deal with %^&^%^%$#@ DTV!


----------



## dave29

Maruuk said:


> Thanks, VE is $60 but no sales tax and also free shipping, so it's about $6 more. That's worth it for an actual tracking # and not to have to deal with %^&^%^%$#@ DTV!


i agree 100%


----------



## Tiger62

Maruuk said:


> VE says they're shipping my AM21 out tomorrow. What is DTV charging, is it $49 + tax w/free shipping?


ValueElectronics says that the AM21 is in shipment TO THEM, but still expecting to ship to customers tomorrow. Sounds a tad optomistic, to me. I'm holding up my order to D* until I have an AM21 in my hot little hands! I WILL NOT change over until I'm sure I can get my locals OTA.


----------



## HoTat2

Maruuk said:


> Thanks, VE is $60 but no sales tax and also free shipping, so it's about $6 more. That's worth it for an actual tracking # and not to have to deal with %^&^%^%$#@ DTV!





dave29 said:


> i agree 100%


While that may be true in this particular case. Still, this is the first time I have had this kind of trouble ordering items from DirecTV. Even though it was common for them to delay issuing tracking numbers. Once the web-site said "shipped" it has always been FedEX'ed in 1-2 days delivery time. Never has it listed as "shipped" and then fail to actually ship out.


----------



## adamcoleman1978

I ordered mine on the 30th as well and I called today first guy told me to wait a couple days and called back. Called right back and the rep transferred me to someone else who said they were having warehouse problems and it can take up to 14 business days to recieve. I asked her then how come you already charged me for it since it hasnt shipped and she said that was policy.


----------



## dave29

adamcoleman1978 said:


> I ordered mine on the 30th as well and I called today first guy told me to wait a couple days and called back. Called right back and the rep transferred me to someone else who said they were having warehouse problems and it can take up to 14 business days to recieve. I asked her then how come you already charged me for it since it hasnt shipped and she said that was policy.


14 days...... NICE:eek2:


----------



## buddybailey

Ordered mine on friday the 2nd and fedex delivered it today. Located in florida.


----------



## Kodok

HoTat2 said:


> They debited my account for the AM21 around the same time. So you might want to give FedEX a call and see if they have a package delivery scheduled for you. And if not, then I would strongly recommend you cancel and re-order.


I called DirecTV and the CSR said that if there is no tracking number, it means that they haven't shipped it. So basically my order is lost in la-la land tho, they have charged my Credit Card.

I cancelled the order and re-order again. This time tho will go to my DirecTV bill instead of the Credit Card.

Thanks for the tip. So another waiting game starts.


----------



## JohnnyD463

I cancelled my original order and placed a new one over the phone.

No confidence in the second order at all. Maybe I'll get lucky and get it tomorrow or Wed.
I have network shows that I record because of baseball games - I had hoped to be able to record these in HD (for those of you who can't understand why we're upset about a matter of days).

I wonder if there is any redress for those of us who ordered on 4/30 and had our orders fouled?

Also: I placed the order almost an hour ago and my new order # is not up online and no tracking number for old order.


----------



## tcusta00

JohnnyD463 said:


> I cancelled my original order and placed a new one over the phone.
> 
> No confidence in the second order at all. Maybe I'll get lucky and get it tomorrow or Wed.
> I have network shows that I record because of baseball games - I had hoped to be able to record these in HD (for those of you who can't understand why we're upset about a matter of days).
> 
> I wonder if there is any redress for those of us who ordered on 4/30 and had our orders fouled?
> 
> Also: I placed the order almost an hour ago and my new order # is not up online and no tracking number for old order.


I understand the desire to receive the new technology, but what if it hadn't been released for another week? or month?

I don't know how many orders were placed for this thing, but I'm guessing it was at least in the thousands (total shot in the dark here). When anything at least numbering in the thousands has to be manufactured, billed, fulfilled, and delivered when that's not the normal volume there's bound to be delays. No one knows for sure if their original order wasn't fulfilled but you all had every right to cancel since no tracking info could be found for the original order.

Please don't take us down the "they owe me" road.


----------



## gb4fan

dave29 said:


> i got a letter in the mail from directv today thanking me for ordering the am21........ but yet, the am21 is not here yet:lol:


I also received that letter and no AM21!


----------



## Maruuk

VE is shipping mine tomorrow, but...I don't know if it's Fedex 2-day or slo-boat UPS (1 week+). That would suck.


----------



## HoTat2

gb4fan said:


> I also received that letter and no AM21!


Same here as well in the mail today. A confimation of the original 4/30 order and a note of thanks. Yet no AM21 anywhere to be had.

What a joke...


----------



## DallasDave

nm


----------



## danishman

Ordered on Friday....got it today.....suburb of Chicago


----------



## Maruuk

Maybe they should change it to...IndirecTV.


----------



## tcusta00

Just got home and checked the packaging, FWIW. It was ordered early Thursday morning, shipped Friday and received Saturday. It was shipped from Carlisle, PA, about an hour away from my house.


----------



## jimjohn1213

Ordered mine on 4/30 at 6:52. Got the confirmation mail from D today but still no AM21. Just spoke with CSR who said maybe tomorrow.

I will wait till tomorrow then try to go higher up the food chain at D for an answer.


----------



## PCampbell

Ordered 5-2 and got it today, my son found it on the porch at 1:00PM. Works great!


----------



## 2Guysfootball

I order mine on Friday when I got home from work today it was waiting for me  
Total time from Door step to set up and watching TV 20 mins.
10-15 of that was the HR21 resetting.

Great sleek unit.
So far BIG Thumbs UP.


----------



## HoTat2

jimjohn1213 said:


> Ordered mine on 4/30 at 6:52. Got the confirmation mail from D today but still no AM21. Just spoke with CSR who said maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I will wait till tomorrow then try to go higher up the food chain at D for an answer.


Don't look for DirecTV to do much for you except to cancel and re-order. The early 4/30 orders seem to have been largely if not totally botched by a system failure somehow. You should give FedEX a call to see if your package is in their system or not by now. And when it is most likely not, then your only choice is to re-order.


----------



## tcusta00

HoTat2 said:


> Don't look for DirecTV to do much for you except to cancel and re-order. The early 4/30 orders seem to have been largely if not totally botched by a system failure somehow. You should give FedEX a call to see if your package is in their system or not by now. And when it is most likely not, then your only choice is to re-order.


Honestly, I think you may be jumping the gun here - you don't know that.


----------



## jwd45244

tcusta00 said:


> Honestly, I think you may be jumping the gun here - you don't know that.


You are correct but, I just called on my order that was placed on the 30th. I asked where it was? They said maybe it hasn't shipped yet. I asked then why does your web site show it in shipped and complete status? They did not have an answer. Something is amiss with some of the orders place on the afternoon of April 30.


----------



## GAM

I don't think he is jumping the gun. I ordered mine first thing on 4/30, I might have been the very first order because I actually reported they were available in another thread 15 minutes before it was announced in this thread. My order never received a tracking #. I called back this morning and they placed a new order and just a few minutes ago the order on the website is now showing a tracking #.


----------



## rjay717

I ordered mine early Friday afternoon and it was on the porch when I arrived home this afternoon. It also came out of Stockbridge, GA


----------



## JohnnyD463

I concur. 

Also, some evidence . . . 

I looked at my confirmation numbers for previous orders, my 4/30 order, and my new replaced AM21 order.

All the confirmation numbers seem sequential except for the 4/30 order, which added a "100 million" digit, whereas the preceding order (3/19) was in the 40 millions, and the 5/5 order is in the 51 millions.

This sequence was derived from several orders going back to my original order in 2005.


----------



## HoTat2

tcusta00 said:


> Honestly, I think you may be jumping the gun here - you don't know that.


Oh I hope I'm proven wrong on this tcusta00;

And I'm not saying that all those who post to this thread are necessarily a sufficient representative sample to hold this position. However, I'd think you'd have to concede not having even a single poster confirm the delivery of a 4/30 placed order, while all others who report successful delivery here so far are post 4/30. Is not a very promising sign for those original first day orders being properly fulfilled to put it mildly.


----------



## tritch

Has anyone who placed their order on 4/30 received it yet? I'm still waiting for mine but I'm not going to call unless I have to.


----------



## 05Duramax073

This is totally unacceptable. I am not happy with this at all. Same thing as you HoTat2, got letter thanking me for ordering. But no tracking # and no box. This is becoming more and more frustrating.


----------



## jrJR

Place my order on the 1st thursday evening and recieved today monday the 5th at 11:00am 

will report back on how it works shortly


----------



## 05Duramax073

Just got off the phone again with DirecTV. You all who have not recieved may not be very happy. I was just told that the am21 is on BACKORDER! I kept my cool and politely told him that was all I needed and hung up. I am beyond upset, especially with other members here ordering after I had and having their reciever hooked up and running. I am not angry or upset at other members, but this is terrible support on their end. I encourage everyone who has not recieved a tracking number or their product to call and ask what is going on.


----------



## tpm1999

Typical directv...those who order first get hosed first...now its out of stock....


----------



## tcusta00

I feel truly bad for those who ordered first and didn't get them. There was at least one person who ordered last Wednesday and received it:


tom4878 said:


> Got mine yesterday after ordering it Wednesday works great


----------



## Rakul

Well I ordered mine Friday like around 4 or so and just got the tracking number to pop up at DirecTV.com in the last couple of hours, looks like they are shipping it today with a delivery date of tomorrow per FedEx right now. From PA to VA it looks like.


----------



## HoTat2

05Duramax073 said:


> Just got off the phone again with DirecTV. You all who have not recieved may not be very happy. I was just told that the am21 is on BACKORDER! I kept my cool and politely told him that was all I needed and hung up. I am beyond upset, especially with other members here ordering after I had and having their reciever hooked up and running. I am not angry or upset at other members, but this is terrible support on their end. I encourage everyone who has not recieved a tracking number or their product to call and ask what is going on.


Well &#8230;my re-order placed several hours ago today is still showing as "processing," on the web-site. But if this is true about being on "backorder" now, then we're really screwed since backorders can take weeks or even months to fill. And now that many of us, including myself, decided go with DirecTV on this. We've lost our places in line at somewhere else like Value Electronics or Solid Signal.

Guess Robert is laughing right about now... And he's entitled to after the way a lot of us hammered his business with cancelations.

Boy &#8230;this is the first time I've seen a case of the "early bird who gets the shaft this way," by initially ordering on 4/30.


----------



## Irae

I ordered my AM-21 about 9 am on Thursday May 1. I was told to expect it in three business days. It is now 5 pm on Monday May 5 . The website shows that my AM-21 has not yet been shipped--it is still "processing". This is five days and three business days since it was ordered--not yet shipped much less received.


Is this because it's actually not available to ship even though they are taking orders, or has my particular order gone awry somehow? I've had no luck trying to find out what's happening from CSR's. They can't tell me anything. 

So I wonder....have others actually had their orders shipped?

Ira


----------



## JohnnyD463

iPhone early adopters had a similar issue with the price cut shortly after the launch


----------



## 05Duramax073

I have calmed down slightly. I do plan on giving them the whole week. Then if I do not recieve by friday I will be asking about where it is and when it will get here.


----------



## tcusta00

Irae said:


> I ordered my AM-21 about 9 am on Thursday May 1. I was told to expect it in three business days. It is now 5 pm on Monday May 5 . The website shows that my AM-21 has not yet been shipped--it is still "processing". This is five days and three business days since it was ordered--not yet shipped much less received.
> 
> Is this because it's actually not available to ship even though they are taking orders, or has my particular order gone awry somehow? I've had no luck trying to find out what's happening from CSR's. They can't tell me anything.
> 
> So I wonder....have others actually had their orders shipped?
> 
> Ira


Yes, a lot of people have reported on this very page in this thread that they've received theirs.

I received mine Saturday and it still shows on DirecTV.com that mine is processing and there's no tracking number, which is why I'd urge you guys not to cancel your orders.


----------



## houskamp

I'm just wondering how many "Hearts" got lost from the repeated where is it calls...


----------



## Fluthy

I just got off the phone with DirecTV (45 + min.) and they finally determined that my order was returned by FedEx to DirecTV because of some system error. I ordered my around 9:00 AM on the 30th. She said a new one will be shipped today and I can expect 3-5 days for delivery. So it seems that those of us who ordered early on the 30th will need to reorder :-(


----------



## gocardinals

Ordered mine about 10 p.m. April 30. So far, nothing. I called this evening, and they said they would re-ship to me in central Illinois.
Now, when I check status, my old order says completed and "routed." The new order says completed and "processing."


----------



## gb4fan

The fact that I received a confirmation letter and FED EX supposedly doesn't ship on Mondays still gives me "some" hope for a delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Irae

Irae said:


> I ordered my AM-21 about 9 am on Thursday May 1. I was told to expect it in three business days. It is now 5 pm on Monday May 5 . The website shows that my AM-21 has not yet been shipped--it is still "processing". This is five days and three business days since it was ordered--not yet shipped much less received.
> 
> Is this because it's actually not available to ship even though they are taking orders, or has my particular order gone awry somehow? I've had no luck trying to find out what's happening from CSR's. They can't tell me anything.
> 
> So I wonder....have others actually had their orders shipped?
> 
> Ira


 I now see others have already written on this--for some reason I didn't see these before I wrote. This is really irritating. I was told by the CSR when I called Saturday that it can't be back ordered...the computer won't allow them to order something that's back ordered. Sounds like just another piece of wrong info, a CSR speciality in my experience

Ira


----------



## Fluthy

My updated order is not on the website yet (been 30 minutes). Please tell me I don't have to call in again....


----------



## mpaquette

I ordered mine on 4/30 shortly after the announcement went up here. Today I got a "welcome to Directv" letter, but still no AM21. If there's not a package waiting for me when I return from work tomorrow, then I'll call.


----------



## Fluthy

Just a warning on when you call..... my first call they gave me a Detail ID # and told me to call FedEx they would be able to give me a tracking number. FedEx said they had never heard of a Detail ID..... and they had no information in there system of a package shipping to my address. You can wait, but might not be a bad idea to get your order in soon so you get it yet this week.


----------



## 05Duramax073

This is probably the worst experience I have had ordering anything online.


----------



## 05Duramax073

when I called the CSR told me that I would be seeing a Tracking # this evening. Well that was an hour ago. I do not know about you all but I have not done this much complaining or hastling of a company.


----------



## jrJR

Looks like mine came from Rialto California......

The AM21 appears to pick up stations to the same degree as the tuner in my plasma..... Will be watching for some HD content...

Been comparing the digital sd channels between sattelite and over the air to decipher what is a better picture my conclusion is that the antenna and vs sattelite is virtually the same, however there appears to be stronger colors through the AM21 over the air antenna.....

Would me over the air picture be better if I had a stronger signal?? Or is a picture at 45% signal strength the same quality as 75% ??


----------



## HoTat2

tcusta00 said:


> Yes, a lot of people have reported on this very page in this thread that they've received theirs.
> 
> I received mine Saturday and it still shows on DirecTV.com that mine is processing and there's no tracking number, which is why I'd urge you guys not to cancel your orders.


But I considered this before I re-ordered tcusta00,

By taking whatever order status was displaying from DirecTV's site with a grain of salt. However the clincher that something must be amiss, and it was time to cancel and re-order, came when now the fourth day arrives and FedEx still has no delivery info.

BTW: Glad you located the one exception to the 4/30 issue. Though I still wonder exactly when that OP placed the order. Late at night his local time. Thereby putting it closer to May 1st? Or in the mourning to afternoon period on 4/30 which is apparently where the problem was concentrated?


----------



## gb4fan

05Duramax073 said:


> This is probably the worst experience I have had ordering anything online.


:nono: 
Not for me. I ordered a 17 foot swimming pool that took 2 days to put up and 2 days to fill and when it was almost full the seam split. It dumped 8500 gallons of water in the backyard. Spent all summer trying to get my money back. Luckily it was on my credit card and I was able to dispute the charge.


----------



## JohnnyD463

gb4fan said:


> :nono:
> Not for me. I ordered a 17 foot swimming pool that took 2 days to put up and 2 days to fill and when it was almost full the seam split. It dumped 8500 gallons of water in the backyard. Spent all summer trying to get my money back. Luckily it was on my credit card and I was able to dispute the charge.


Thank you


----------



## mpaquette

mpaquette said:


> I ordered mine on 4/30 shortly after the announcement went up here. Today I got a "welcome to Directv" letter, but still no AM21. If there's not a package waiting for me when I return from work tomorrow, then I'll call.


Well I decided to call tonight. CSR claims something got screwed up with the original order and it would have to be canceled and reordered. Real nice. CSR seemed confused that I had placed an order for an AM21 "without ordering a receiver." The lamest part is that it's going to take 14 days to refund the money from my original order.


----------



## mightythor88

mpaquette said:


> I ordered mine on 4/30 shortly after the announcement went up here. Today I got a "welcome to Directv" letter, but still no AM21. QUOTE]
> 
> i got the same letter and ordered the same day as you and still no box. hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## lady400

I'm not sure how many units I'll receive.

After seeing the info about the availability, I jumped on the website to order one on Saturday, May 3, paying $54 with tax. I did not realize that I was eligible for the free units...read about that Sunday morning. I was upgraded from two HR10-250's to two HR-21's around 10 days ago.

I emailed customer service and explained. They replied quite promptly, saying they cancelled the original order and placed a new one for two free units. I did see the new order on the website.

Today, I have tracking numbers for *both* orders. I may well be receiving 3 of them, not sure. Package weight on Fedex shows the same on both tracking numbers, so it's pretty confusing. No charge on CC yet from the original order.


----------



## mhaines1

I just called about my order placed on 4/30. I actually got right through to a CSR. She said the order was jacked up on 4/30 and she had to cancel and reorder. I got a new order number but no tracking number yet. She said it should be here in 3 days. Now I wait again. I was really hoping to have everything up and running tonight. Got my hopes up for nothing!! Oh well it will be worth the wait.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Well all I am just flat out disapointed. I expected more from this company. I understand that glitches occur, but not notifying makes it worse.


----------



## tyler_9110

Its really starting to upset me. I ordered on 4/30 and as soon as I ordered, the Directv website is saying that the order had been shipped and was complete. Um...no it hasn't. Still waitin....


----------



## Draconis

tyler_9110 said:


> Its really starting to upset me. I ordered on 4/30 and as soon as I ordered, the Directv website is saying that the order had been shipped and was complete. Um...no it hasn't. Still waitin....


If the website states it was ordered does it also provide a tracking number?


----------



## tyler_9110

Draconis said:


> If the website states it was ordered does it also provide a tracking number?


No...it only gives me the confirmation number. Nothing else.


----------



## tpm1999

I am glad that directv delayed this product for a month to get everything ready...oh wait...they failed at launch...who would have guessed that?

Now I have no clue wether I am getting mine or not. Thanks D*!


----------



## 05Duramax073

I just sent an email to the customer service department, asking for simple confirmation of the order shipping. I have the number for the President of the company, I plan on contacting him tommorow. One of the guys I work with had an issue with the install on his dish, he got above everyone in customer service and straight to him. Problem was solved immediately.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Ordered mine on 5/2/08 . Got it today. FEDEX priority overnight from Carlisle, PA. Maybe if some people on here would take a second to breath their kama would improve. Sending out to many negative waves.


----------



## edjm

I just spent another hour on the phone w/ 2 different CSRs who eventually told me my order from 4/30 somehow got "hung up" in the system and the only way to correct it was to cancel the order and re-order on the phone with them...

So if you ordered on 4/30 and haven't received it or a tracking #, I would definitely say call to reorder.


----------



## Talos4

gb4fan said:


> The fact that I received a confirmation letter and FED EX supposedly doesn't ship on Mondays still gives me "some" hope for a delivery tomorrow.


Well, I ordered mine on Thursday 5/1 about 3:30 in the afternoon,

Today MONDAY Fed Ex pulled up about 12:30 and now I have an AM-21.

Works like a charm.

I DID NOT get a confirmation letter, tracking number, or impatient.

Mine was shipped from Carlisle PA.

BTW gb4fan, I'm in your neighborhood. S. Side 68th & Oklahoma

As far as I'm concerned the whole experience of placing the order and delivery is pretty much on the mark for every order I've ever placed with them over the last 11 years, Good customer service and timely delivery. The CSR said 2-3 days NOT counting Sunday.


----------



## farleyruskz

Ordered Friday morning. Tonight a tracking number appeared on DIRECTV.com (no tracking number present up until this point).

FedEx from Carlisle, PA - scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Darkbandit

Mine is shipping out of Georgia with Priority Overnight shipping, so I should have mine come tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## HoTat2

Talos4 said:


> Well, I ordered mine on Thursday 5/1 about 3:30 in the afternoon,
> 
> Today MONDAY Fed Ex pulled up about 12:30 and now I have an AM-21.
> 
> Works like a charm.
> 
> I DID NOT get a confirmation letter, tracking number, or impatient.
> 
> Mine was shipped from Carlisle PA.
> 
> BTW gb4fan, I'm in your neighborhood. S. Side 68th & Oklahoma
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the whole experience of placing the order and delivery is pretty much on the mark for every order I've ever placed with them over the last 11 years, Good customer service and timely delivery. The CSR said 2-3 days NOT counting Sunday.


Glad to hear it;

But you and others should still consider yourself fortunate that you chose to order a day later on May 1st and beyond. And were not part of the early group who placed their orders between the mourning to afternoon hours on 4/30. Otherwise you might be singing a different tune.

DirecTV totally dropped the ball for those who were the first in line to order the AM21s. And it has nothing to do with being impatient.


----------



## JohnnyD463

HoTat2 said:


> And it has nothing to do with being impatient.


I agree Hotat.

Those who can't see why we're upset are taking for granted that their transaction occurred smoothly and their order was not lost in the system with several days reliance on a "shipped" product, including some of us who canceled previous orders with other retailers.

I think regardless of what happens re: delivery of my AM21, I will speak to a CSR (or hopefully a tier II or III rep) about the failure of this process.

It almost feels like the AM21 was mistakenly put up for sale online on 4/30 when the shipping processing system was not online until 5/1.

For a corporation the size and experience of DirecTV, and with as many new product launches they have had, this is unacceptable.

I'm just sorry some folks think we're being overly grouchy and impatient, when it's really about relying on the company.


----------



## jacmyoung

Well I was the first to theorize the 4/30 system issue, and I am afraid it may be true. But I don't want just cancel it yet, I ordered three AM21's, will give it the whole week while D* is "escalating" the issue.

I am even more afraid if I cancel and re-order they can screw up even more.


----------



## keithhr1

got mine on Saturday , hooked it up to my HR21, so far works perfectly and I got it for free from Directv with my repalcement HR21, so both were free shipped, Directv does do quick shipping to keep people happy, such a deal


----------



## Hdhead

Got mine on Monday. Came from PA via overnight service! Not bad for a free item. Hooked up and seamlessly got my locals, the few that there are here in the boonies.


----------



## mpaquette

For those of you telling us that ordered on 4/30 to be patient, that has nothing to do with it. When inquiring about a tracking number Directv openly admits that orders on 4/30 got screwed up somehow, were never shipped and will never ship. If I didn't call them requesting a tracking number, I don't think I would have received an AM21. Something got screwed up with the early orders on 4/30 and the only way to fix it is to cancel the first order and place a new order.


----------



## jims19

I ordered early on the 30th, got the letter yesterday as well. Sent an email last night, the response:

"Thanks for writing us once again. I have reviewed your DIRECTV account and I found that your order of AM21 device had already been shipped so please allow a couple of days more for it to be delivered to you.

For your reference, the equipment we have shipped are as follows:

-AM21
-USB cable
-Power cord for AM21
-Short manual explaining how to connect it

Just a reminder, in order for the AM21 to work, you must have an off-air antenna.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Mabel Lyn V.
Employee ID #100094647
DIRECTV Customer Service"

So, I guess I will wait a few more days. Disappointing.


----------



## gdfein

I ordered via D*.com on Thursday and my AM21 arrived via FedEx yesterday. I had been using powered rabbit ears via my Samsung DLP's internal tuner with adequate results albeit no DVR of OTA HD. I was hoping this tuner would improve reception and provide expanded OTA channels (in addition to obviously adding DVR capabilities). 

In terms of tuner quality I'd say this on par with my Samsung's built-in as no new OTA's avail and the existing ones are about the same. In short my $50 bux bought me DVR capability for my OTA's.

Given I had only 2 local HD OTA's (CBS and PBS) I wasn't getting via D*, this isn't a major benefit to my system.

I may look into adding a better antenna than my powered bunny ears.


----------



## mhaines1

So my previous post stated that I called D* last night to reorder the AM21 since my order on 4/30 got messed up. I just logged on to the website and it says "we are experiencing difficulties". They must be having major problems...


----------



## jimb726

I am truly surprised that no one has suggested a class action lawsuit yet.:nono2: Thats all thats missing from this soap opera. And FWIW I am still waiting for mine. When it gets here, it gets here.


----------



## stillcreek

I ordered mine on 4/30 at 3pm eastern. I talked to a nice CSR yesterday. She confirmed that it did not ship, cancelled the order and placed another one at 3pm eastern yesterday. I received it at 11:30 am eastern today. It was shipped from Carlisle, PA Fedex home. Already set up and working great.

Jim


----------



## glennb

tyler_9110 said:


> Its really starting to upset me. I ordered on 4/30 and as soon as I ordered, the Directv website is saying that the order had been shipped and was complete. Um...no it hasn't. Still waitin....


Did you really think it shipped right when you ordered it ?
Did you think someone ran back in the warehouse, grabbed one off the shelf, wrote your name and address on the box, then drove it to a UPS store or simiilar ?


They can only process so many orders and get them ready for their 1 UPS(or FEDEX, or whatever) pick-up for the afternoon.


----------



## robd54

I ordered mine Sunday 5/4 afternoon online, a tracking number was just added to the orders section today and its scheduled for delivery tomorrow 5/7. We'll see. goodluck!


----------



## JohnnyD463

Canceled 4/30 order and reordered yesterday (5/5).

Tracking number just showed up. Scheduled for delivery 5/7.


----------



## adamcoleman1978

I ordered originally on 04/30 and cancelled that order yesterday and reordered yesterday and it is scheduled to be here tomorrow.

This was after the csr told me that it would take 14 days to get one.

Anyone know how long it takes for a credit to appear once they cancel the order?


----------



## Kodok

JohnnyD463 said:


> Canceled 4/30 order and reordered yesterday (5/5).
> 
> Tracking number just showed up. Scheduled for delivery 5/7.


Yupe same here. Called the CSR yesterday to cancel the first order and re-order around 1:30 CT time.

The tracking number just showed up. It was shipped from Lewisberry, PA.


----------



## kvandmx

Ordered mine on the 1st and I do not have a tracking number nor an AM21! Par for the coarse!


----------



## tcusta00

Here's something that may be useful for those that haven't received their order yet and think it got bumbled up in the system: 

I ordered and received my AM21 last week. I emailed DirecTV today to inquire about the missing credit I was told I would get since I was upgraded from an HR10-250 to the HR21 a few weeks ago. The response I got back told me that I wasn't eligible for a credit (another issue that I'm addressing with them) and also that they were sorry for not sending out my initial order so they just cancelled it and would promptly send another - I never said anything in my email about not receiving it. I received my AM21 last Saturday and they had no clue, so this tells me there's something very wrong in DirecTVs billing/shipping system and you all may still want to wait before losing your place in the queue. Just my two cents.


----------



## Guest

Ordered mine Sunday night after reading this thread!!!

Delivered today at Noon. 
5-minute setup. I already had a Motorola signal booster to go with my Terk HD-TVS Slim, and the AM-21 improved my signal on top of that. I am now able to receive channels I would not normally receive during the day. Well worth the $50!!!

Great Job DTV on this unit!!


----------



## HoTat2

glennb said:


> Did you really think it shipped right when you ordered it ?
> Did you think someone ran back in the warehouse, grabbed one off the shelf, wrote your name and address on the box, then drove it to a UPS store or simiilar ?
> 
> 
> They can only process so many orders and get them ready for their 1 UPS(or FEDEX, or whatever) pick-up for the afternoon.


Well obviously no one in his right mind thought something that ridicules glennb;

But that "shipped" was simply DirecTV's weird way of saying their orders were in the queue and preparing to ship out since payment had already been verified on the previous screen in addition to the order confirmation e-mail.

The complaints, sarcastically put or otherwise, stems from the fact that those who originally placed orders on the morning to afternoon hours of 4/30 had no idea they were actually lost in cyberspace somewhere and would never ship until days later when many of the post 4/30 orders started to arrive.

And even then we had to do our own investigating into the issue since DirecTV CS hadn't a clue as to what was going on.

It seems that DirecTV put the AM21 up on their web-site a least one day too soon before their system was fully capable of accepting orders. And it should have been May 1st at the earliest instead of April 30th.

I really see no point in others here trying to find reasons to defend DirecTV in this matter. People should just face up to it. DirecTV screwed up the first batch of orders on 4/30, and deserves to be appropriately faulted for it.


----------



## HoTat2

jimb726 said:


> I am truly surprised that no one has suggested a class action lawsuit yet.:nono2: Thats all thats missing from this soap opera. And FWIW I am still waiting for mine. When it gets here, it gets here.


But if you ordered on 4/30, it may never get there. Unless you call and re-order. 

And however one interprets this thread as "soap opera" or not. It is one of DirecTV's own making.


----------



## Tromler

Ok, so I just called

I too placed my order in the afternoon of 4/30. 

I got the confirmation number right away with the same message of SHIPPED.

I got the letter in the mail yesterday from Directv thanking me for the new purchase.

I DID NOT get a FEDex tracking number.

I spoke to a S Georgia Rep, who told me it does appear that the order was "botched". She put in a missing equipment.

She transferred me to a specialist who was to help me.

She told me she spoke to her supervisor and forwarded my info to the "backoffice" who was going to escalate this and get it resolved.

She told me I should hear from someone today or tomorrow, OR recieve my equipment in 8 business days.

This took 30 minutes.

I will call back tonight if I dont get a call. Geeze!


----------



## jacmyoung

The problem is eveyone we spoke to at D* could see those 4/30 orders, they are not lost, just for some reason not been shipped out. I have never seen such thing before with any online joints, small or large.

So some system error occured, so what, if you can see the orders and the charges billed on the customer's cards, just ship it already, what needs corrected?

Tromler, I did the exact "escalating" thing you did only two days ago, still waiting to see what's next.


----------



## HoTat2

OK folks, barring any defects the odyssey finally is over :grin: ;

Right after I posted my two previous messages FedEX just delivered my AM21:hurah: Had to re-order it over the phone yesterday and it arrived today from some facility titled "DirecTV--KNCA--Rialto CA" (Whatever "KNCA" means). And the tracking number showed up minutes before delivery after a long period of encountering a "We are experiencing technical difficulties" message. 

Will post back results of the AM21s performance sometime later today after I hook it up which obviously shouldn't take very long. 

Off the soapbox for now, though am still mindful of others who are still stuck in the 4/30 snafu...


----------



## CATCRAW

I too called to see if my 4/30 order had shipped and was told that it had not and they would push it through and a traking number should show up today. That did not happen so I called back and was told it shipped and was given a tracking number. Fedex said that the number was no good. So I called back and was told that they would need to cancel my order and reorder @ 59.00. I sat on hold for 58 min for a supervisor was as soon as he answered promptly disconnected me. Finally got another CSR who canceled the order and reordered. Confidnece is not real high right now on that transaction either. Will wait the 3 days to see.


----------



## Fluthy

The senior rep I spoke with last night said the receivers shipped, but had been returned by FedEx yesterday because of some tracking error????? So I assume they they shipped them, but something got screwed up where FedEx was unable to deliver them.

or they are just making excuses.....


----------



## HoTat2

jacmyoung said:


> The problem is eveyone we spoke to at D* could see those 4/30 orders, they are not lost, just for some reason not been shipped out. I have never seen such thing before with any online joints, small or large.
> 
> *So some system error occured, so what, if you can see the orders and the charges billed on the customer's cards, just ship it already, what needs corrected?*Tromler, I did the exact "escalating" thing you did only two days ago, still waiting to see what's next.


For what the CSRs knowledge I spoke with yesterday is worth jacmyoung. She said the way the system is set up between order reception and the distribution and shipping facilities. There is no way to repair a broken order which failed to ship out for some reason. :nono2: And their only option on the CS end is to cancel, re-credit then issue an entirely new order.


----------



## jacmyoung

HoTat2 said:


> OK folks, barring any defects the odyssey finally is over :grin: ;
> 
> Right after I posted my two previous messages FedEX just delivered my AM21:hurah: Had to re-order it over the phone yesterday and it arrived today from some facility titled "DirecTV--KNCA--Rialto CA" (Whatever "KNCA" means). And the tracking number showed up minutes before delivery after a long period of encountering a "We are experiencing technical difficulties" message.
> 
> Will post back results of the AM21s performance sometime later today after I hook it up which obviously shouldn't take very long.
> 
> Off the soapbox for now, though am still mindful of others who are still stuck in the 4/30 snafu...


Glad to hear that, I am going to stick to the original order just a little longer to see if D* is capable of getting it to work. Just for the fun of it.

If you are correct, then D* must have hired the most clueless system programmers in the world to design their tracking software. Come to think of it, the same things happened when I first ordered D*, I could not add or modify my order once the order was placed. I had to cancel the original and re-order, and did so 4 times until finally my order was correct, and as a result my installation was pushed back by two weeks.

Apparrently they still use the same "monkeys" punching in the software codes at the keyboards.


----------



## Sugarlander

Wow! I got mine yesterday via Fedex. Setup was quick and easy and no bugs. Looks like a good product for sure.


----------



## samberger

robd54 said:


> I ordered mine Sunday 5/4 afternoon online, a tracking number was just added to the orders section today and its scheduled for delivery tomorrow 5/7. We'll see. goodluck!


Same here.


----------



## bigboyman2

jacmyoung said:


> Glad to hear that, I am going to stick to the original order just a little longer to see if D* is capable of getting it to work. Just for the fun of it.
> 
> If you are correct, then D* must have hired the most clueless system programmers in the world to design their tracking software. Come to think of it, the same things happened when I first ordered D*, I could not add or modify my order once the order was placed. I had to cancel the original and re-order, and did so 4 times until finally my order was correct, and as a result my installation was pushed back by two weeks.
> 
> Apparrently they still use the same "monkeys" punching in the software codes at the keyboards.


I can attest, I hate the ordering system in which we have to work with. Convenient, but not exactly precise. I can't modify a damn order without canceling it. And much bigger problems arise if someone pays via CC. Gah


----------



## Tromler

Ok, I had a vmail from a senior escalation analyst. 

He canceled my order from the 4/30 and placed a new one for me today. For whatever reason, the order didnt ship from the 30th.

He is refunding my cc for the original order and taking care of the cost of the replacement.....not sure what "taking care of the cost" means.....on the replacement....getting it for free?

He said I should see it in a few days. He is also sending me an email with the same info as well.....lets see......


----------



## Rinkleroot

Just spent an hour on the phone with D and had to cancel my 04/30 order and re-order, he did say I'd get it within 3 days, very frustrating!!


----------



## jacmyoung

Guess I now see the writing on the wall


----------



## Tromler

Ok, just got the email from the CSR, confirming my prior post.

I also did get the AM21 for free, so at least that makes the hastle a bit easier to stomach.

Some others also posted, that the confirmation number for the original order on the 30th was 1 digit longer and this appears to be an indicator of a problem. The numbers should only be 8 digits long, not 9 as the goofed up orders indicated.


----------



## jimb726

HoTat2 said:


> But if you ordered on 4/30, it may never get there. Unless you call and re-order.
> 
> And however one interprets this thread as "soap opera" or not. It is one of DirecTV's own making.


My wife called me at lunch to inform me that there is a box from FedEx waiting for me. I have to assume that it is the AM21. I did order on the 30th. Not surprisingly it took 4 business to get my delivery. I had no expectation that the item would ship on the 30th, actually it appears that it didnt ship till the 2nd.

BTW, how could it not be a soap opera, all of the angst and hand wringing over an item that by many accounts has not been in the system long enough to be delivered by UPS or FedEx standards even assuming the item shipped the next day (and thats assuming an order placed on the 30th, ones placed on the 1st or later most likely would not be considered late till today or tomorrow), people threatening to call the office of the CEO over an item that they ordered 48 hours earlier, 3 or 4 updates from the same people evertime a delivery vehicle drives by there house and the item is not delivered, and finally of course the person suggesting that he be somehow compensated for his troubles. If that doesnt sound like a soap opera, I am not sure what does.


----------



## mpaquette

Tromler said:


> Some others also posted, that the confirmation number for the original order on the 30th was 1 digit longer and this appears to be an indicator of a problem. The numbers should only be 8 digits long, not 9 as the goofed up orders indicated.


My order number from 4/30 was 1 digit longer than my order from last night.


----------



## Fluthy

1 extra digit on the order number I don't think means anything. I have multiple orders for the last couple years and they seem to be random between 8 and 9 digits.

On a good note, I finally got a tracking number on D* website for the new order made yesterday. Still not showing up on FedEx's site... but soon I would think.


----------



## clbw

I ordered on 4/30, but have yet to receive mine. on the web site it has shown shipped since Saturday, but with no tracking number. I called today to find out what the deal was, the lack of a tracking number just about shutdown DTV, after being on the phone for an hour or so, some senior supervisor in the ordering department said that the AM21 is out of stock and back ordered, He asked if I could run out to "best Buy" and pick one up, call him back and he would credit me for the purchase. I laughed at that, and he said he would re-order it for me and call me back on Thursday to verify that I received it, but he added that it is likely it would be another week. He did whoever credit me 50.00 for the fist order and then no charge on the re-order. So I will wait and see if I actually get the credit, and get the unit this week.


----------



## mhaines1

I FINALLY got a tracking number! I just checked D* site and it was there. I really think if you ordered on 4/30 and have not received it yet to call and have a CSR cancel and redo the order. I did this last night about 9pm and looks like it is all better now. I can't wait to get rid of NBC4 off of D*. Here in Washington, DC D* is compressing the crap out of NBC4. Not sure why but is way better OTA. Anyway I am glad it is worked out.


----------



## RobertE

jimb726 said:


> My wife called me at lunch to inform me that there is a box from FedEx waiting for me. I have to assume that it is the AM21. I did order on the 30th. Not surprisingly it took 4 business to get my delivery. I had no expectation that the item would ship on the 30th, actually it appears that it didnt ship till the 2nd.
> 
> BTW, how could it not be a soap opera, all of the angst and hand wringing over an item that by many accounts has not been in the system long enough to be delivered by UPS or FedEx standards even assuming the item shipped the next day (and thats assuming an order placed on the 30th, ones placed on the 1st or later most likely would not be considered late till today or tomorrow), people threatening to call the office of the CEO over an item that they ordered 48 hours earlier, 3 or 4 updates from the same people evertime a delivery vehicle drives by there house and the item is not delivered, and finally of course the person suggesting that he be somehow compensated for his troubles. If that doesnt sound like a soap opera, I am not sure what does.


Just a bit too much drama. Like TNT. 

It's not like calling Dominoes and your counting down your 30 minutes until the pizza shows up. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, but it's fun! It's cool to have a new present on the way, and it will be even cooler when you all get one and see how easy it is to set up!


----------



## keep amonte

Count me as one of the 4/30/08 online orders that was botched up. Called today and hopefully rectified the situation.


----------



## mpaquette

My 2nd order is now showing completed and shipped AND has a FedEx tracking number. Yeah, maybe I'll get this thing before the end of the week.


----------



## cbearnm

My $0.02

I just got off the phone and am upgrading my HR10-250 (TiVo) to the new DVR. I understand that they can not request a specific model (HR20 or HR21), but I pressed that I wanted to be able to get OTA. 

The CSR told me that he made note of this and that if the installer brings the HR21 without an AM21 to just call within 90 days and they will ship one out for no charge (or shipping charges).

Best of all, there was no extension to my commitment. He even repeated this during the summary of the order.


----------



## forkball316

Ordered my AM21 on thursday and received it today. 

PROBLEM: I no longer get a signal for my CBS HD local. This was the strongest signal prior to hooking up the AM21 today. The thing that has me most confused is that the local CBS HD is on channel 13-1 (KVAL in Eugene, Oregon), but when I go to check to signal strength it lists channel 13-3 as KVAL and 13-1 as KTVR (which is some PBS station in La Grande or somewhere). Is this an issue with D* or my antenna or something? I do get MUCH better reception on my other locals now, so this is rather bizarre. PLEASE HELP!


EDIT*
Ok, so I reset the AM21 setup and presto! The channel numbers are correct and all is well.


----------



## akula169

Add me to the list of messed up orders on 4/30. After 70+ minutes with D* (and about 1 minute with FedEx) it was determined that the order probably didn't go through to actually being shipped - although I had to convince them that they shouldn't believe the system saying it had shipped.

The status immediately after I ordered the first time was set as "shipped". So I'm assuming that because the status was already in that state, the system never told anyone to process the order.

I also canceled and re-ordered. You'd hope they could get you an overnight shipment to make up for the screwup. They said 2-5 days was all they could do... 

Surprise! Now that I look at the status for my latest order, it looks like I'm getting it for $0+tax. Although, the online billing status has never been all that accurate for me...

If I didn't stay on top of it (or read this forum) I'm sure my queries to D* CS would have been answered with "oh, it says shipped... just wait a little longer" and I'd be waiting for weeks...


----------



## forkball316

akula169 said:


> Add me to the list of messed up orders on 4/30.
> 
> The status immediately after I ordered was set as "shipped". So I'm assuming that because the status was already in that state, the system never told anyone to process the order.
> 
> I also called CS and cancelled and re-ordered. You'd hope they could get you an overnight shipment to make up for the screwup. They said 2-5 days was all they could do...
> 
> Surprise! Now that I look at the status for my latest order, it looks like I'm getting it for $0+tax. Although, the online billing status has never been all that accurate for me...
> 
> If I didn't stay on top of it (or read this forum) I'm sure my queries to D* CS would have been answered with "oh, it says shipped... just wait a little longer" and I'd be waiting for weeks...


I called CS yesterday and they were pretty confused on the whole thing. They said that they would be sending me another one since my initial order on May 1st didn't process. To my surprise though it showed up before lunch today and ship date was May 1st. So while it looks screwy online, I think most of the initial orders will be filled.


----------



## lmuehl

Add me to the 4/30 order date snafu and no AM21's . I e-mailed customer service this morning and hear is the response I received this afternoon:


> Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear that you have not yet received your DIRECTV AM21 off-air tuners.
> 
> Our records show that a Fed EX tracking number was not assigned to your order so we will need to replace it. I have canceled your original order today and your payment of $106.50 will be refunded back to your credit card within 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> Your new Order ID is ########. You will receive your package within 3 to 5 business days
> The charges will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" under My Billing Summary.
> 
> Thanks again for writing and giving us an opportunity to respond to your concern.


Just checked and its there with a tracking # but it doesnt work yet . Well guess I'll have to wait another 3-5 days.


----------



## 69hokie

I also have been caught up in the 4/30 order problem. After being transferred around a few times, finally a helpful soul determined that there were problems on the group of 4/30 orders placed that somehow didn't get them into the system for shipping even though they they processed through billing and showed as "shipped" on the account and that the order needed to be canceled and reordered which he did. He provided me a new order number (8 digits rather than the 9 digits previously discussed) and indicated I should see my two AM21's on Friday or Saturday based on their standard three day shipping via FEDEX. Hopefully all will go smoothly now.


----------



## jimjohn1213

I too just got off the phone with a pretty competent CSR. I canceled and reordered. CSR said AM21 should be here in 3 business days. Since it seems they are shipping from Pennsylvania that seems reasonable. Hope to see a tracking number by tomorrow.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Well this is the info I recieved.

Dear Mr. Kolb,

Thanks for writing us back once again. I completely understand your continued frustration on the issue.

In looking into your DIRECTV account, I found that your order for the AM21 device had already been shipped. Please allow a couple of days more to have it delivered to you. The equipment we have shipped includes the following:

-AM21 
-USB cable 
-Power cord for AM21 
-Short manual explaining how to connect it

Just a reminder, in order for the AM21 to work, you must have an off-air antenna.

Should you need further assistance, please call us at (888) 355-7530 between 6:05 a.m. and 1:00 a.m. ET every day and one of our Customer Service Representatives will be able to help you with your concern.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Mabel Lyn V.
Employee ID #100094647
DIRECTV Customer Service

Make the most of DIRECTV by registering your account on directv.com. You'll learn about exclusive online promotions, new features of DIRECTV and the latest programs and packages. Visit www.directv.com/register today.

Customer (Daryl Kolb) - 05/05/2008 06:26 PM	
I placed my order for the AM21 on 4/30/08. I have not been notified of shipping date, not been given a tracking number, or if it is even been processed. I have contacted the customer service department several times and have not recieved any information leading to any answers. All that I want is some confirmation that I am getting my product and that it will be shipping out. On my completed orders section online, it says that it has shipped and my order is completed. It would not bother so much, but I was charged immediately for the reciever and have recieved no customer support at all from customer support. Finally today I recieved a letter from you guys confirming I ordered, and paid for the AM21 reciever. Please get back to me with any information that you can ASAP.


----------



## gb4fan

Just got off the phone with CS. After looking around for information the lady said they have a backorder situation going on and my tuner is definitely on order and will be on its way it a few days. She gave me $5.00 off my next 3 bills as compensation for my inconvenience. She had no clue as to why I wasn't shipped one right away when I had my order in on 4/30/08. Well we'll see.


----------



## mightythor88

csr roulette is still alive and well - like it is at every other co. in this country nowadays.

i tried just emailing them, but they gave me a # to call. The poor lady I dealt with had no idea what an AM21 was or what happened to my order. At least she sounded American and was nice. 

In the end she cancelled my online order from 4/30 after one of her co-workers IM'd her saying someone who they dealt with mentioned the 4/30 orders were all bad based on a website (most likely this one). Before that she was at the end of her rope in figuring out what happened - since there should have been a trakcing # and there wasnt one. Her Sup. told her at first that it was on backorder and I just had to wait.

It took about 45 minutes, but in the end she told me they would send me the Am21 in 3 days for no charge and they credited the original $53 they charged to my CC (in 3-5 days).


----------



## gb4fan

mightythor88 said:


> csr roulette is still alive and well - like it is at every other co. in this country nowadays.
> 
> i tried just emailing them, but they gave me a # to call. The poor lady I dealt with had no idea what an AM21 was or what happened to my order. At least she sounded American and was nice.
> 
> In the end she cancelled my online order from 4/30 after one of her co-workers IM'd her saying someone who they dealt with mentioned the 4/30 orders were all bad based on a website (most likely this one). Before that she was at the end of her rope in figuring out what happened - since there should have been a trakcing # and there wasnt one. Her Sup. told her at first that it was on backorder and I just had to wait.
> 
> It took about 45 minutes, but in the end she told me they would send me the Am21 in 3 days for no charge and they credited the original $53 they charged to my CC (in 3-5 days).


Wish that was the rep I had talked to!!


----------



## menglish

Ordered AM 21 Saturday on the DirecTV website. It was sitting on my steps when I got home while ago. Life is good.


----------



## AreBee

I traded emails with Robert at VE and he said they were shipping all AM21 orders today. Can't wait!


----------



## Rob77

AirRocker said:


> just out of curiosity... can someone post a picture of the box that the AM21 comes in? thanks...


I don't think anyone responded to AirRocker's request.....so....just got mine this afternoon, and here is a picture


----------



## dave29

emailed today to get a tracking number(i ordered on 4/30) they canceled my order and replaced the order and now i have a tracking number. (i didnt even ask them to re-order it) checked the tracking number and it is scheduled to be delivered on thursday


----------



## jwd45244

I ordered another today. There is now a tracking number and it is supposed to be here on Thursday. I canceled my 04/30 order.


----------



## tcusta00

Rob77 said:


> I don't think anyone responded to AirRocker's request.....so....just got mine this afternoon, and here is a picture


I found it rather odd that there was practically no packing material around the unit aside from the foam sleeve.


----------



## BobSanders21

I also had ordered on 4/30, and received the letter yesterday. I didn't have a tracking number either. The CSR cancelled my order as well, and re-ordered it. A tracking number is now up tonight, and is scheduled for delivery on 5/8.


----------



## Fluthy

Should I be worried? My tracking number is not working on FedEx's site? Keep saying that it can't be found? I called DirecTV and the CSR told me it won't post until I receive it?!? Hello, doesn't that defeat the purpose? He had no response and just told me to try again tomorrow?... really frustrated by this what I would have thought simple transaction.


----------



## keep amonte

NickFluth said:


> Should I be worried? My tracking number is not working on FedEx's site? Keep saying that it can't be found? I called DirecTV and the CSR told me it won't post until I receive it?!? Hello, doesn't that defeat the purpose? He had no response and just told me to try again tomorrow?... really frustrated by this what I would have thought simple transaction.


I am having the exact same problem!


----------



## Rob77

tcusta00 said:


> I found it rather odd that there was practically no packing material around the unit aside from the foam sleeve.


Your right....it certainly did not give you a feeling of confidence considering how many people between China to the FedEx man must have handled or mishandled it.
The return boxes for the H and HR's are very well padded and secure. Guess we will see if there are any problems


----------



## houskamp

tcusta00 said:


> I found it rather odd that there was practically no packing material around the unit aside from the foam sleeve.


if you look at the insides of an AM21 there isn't much to damage.. it's mostly empty inside 
and our test ones were sent in an envelope :lol:


----------



## jacmyoung

Well got off the fence cancelled the original order on 4/30 and re-ordered, like many others got a tracking # and delivery date on 5/8.

Looks like D* is now aware of the issue and will initiate the cancel/re-order even if you don't ask for it.


----------



## akula169

A few hours after my re-order work, I have a tracking number. Looks like I'll get it Friday. 

It is coming from Bloomington, CA. Yay! I've been waiting for this thing since it was announced.

At least FedEx is handling it - and sometimes they show up a day before schedule. UPS has this problem where a package will take an extra day (beyond schedule) tour "out for delivery" in Salt Lake City 95% of the time.


----------



## cmtar

Can someone tell me what I should do. I ordered mine around 7am on 5/1. As of 8:25 on 5/7 I have nothing, I have called D* everyday since Monday and they tell me its been shipped and thats all they know, even asked for a supervisor and told me the same thing, even had someone in retention tell me the same thing. I have even asked to cancel and reorde but I was told they cant because the original one was already shipped per the info they have. Someone I talked to didnt even know what the AM21 was. I am in Georgia, is there a chance it really has been mailed on 5/1 just for some reason taking a little long to get to me? What else can I do?


----------



## HoTat2

cmtar said:


> Can someone tell me what I should do. I ordered mine around 7am on 5/1. As of 8:25 on 5/7 I have nothing, I have called D* everyday since Monday and they tell me its been shipped and thats all they know, even asked for a supervisor and told me the same thing, even had someone in retention tell me the same thing. I have even asked to cancel and reorde but I was told they cant because the original one was already shipped per the info they have. Someone I talked to didnt even know what the AM21 was. I am in Georgia, is there a chance it really has been mailed on 5/1 just for some reason taking a little long to get to me? What else can I do?


Have you tried calling FedEX to see if a package is scheduled for delivery to you? Then if not I would call DirecTV back, ask for a supervisor again and use that as proof their claims of it being shipped are wrong. And I would stay on them, even angrily so if I had to, until they cancel and re-order.


----------



## JohnnyD463

cmtar:

I know that the units are shipping from GA to areas in the southeast. So if yours shipped, you should have it by now.

I think you could wait as D* might be going through their own orders and canceling and reordering. 

I know that most of us who haven't gotten theirs have canceled and reordered and now either have their units or tracking them via a valid FedEx tracking number.

Honestly, if I lived in GA, I would cancel right now and reorder and would probably have the unit tomorrow.


----------



## tcusta00

houskamp said:


> if you look at the insides of an AM21 there isn't much to damage.. it's mostly empty inside
> and our test ones were sent in an envelope :lol:


Yeah, just looked at the "First Look" photos and I guess all that could really happen is the circuit board coming loose from the case. That's funny that all they used was an envelope to ship yours... that's probably why AirRocker was asking... :lol:


----------



## shelnut

cmtar said:


> Can someone tell me what I should do. I ordered mine around 7am on 5/1. As of 8:25 on 5/7 I have nothing, I have called D* everyday since Monday and they tell me its been shipped and thats all they know, even asked for a supervisor and told me the same thing, even had someone in retention tell me the same thing. I have even asked to cancel and reorde but I was told they cant because the original one was already shipped per the info they have. Someone I talked to didnt even know what the AM21 was. I am in Georgia, is there a chance it really has been mailed on 5/1 just for some reason taking a little long to get to me? What else can I do?


I live in Georgia too and placed my order on 5/1.

Just got off the phone w/ CSR at D*... I still have not received any tracking number or package. CSR told me he had no information to give me but he could cancel my order and place the order again. I decided I will wait to the end of the week before I reorder, but still a little irritated that i couldn't get any info from D*. BTW my CC has been charged for the total amount.

Do orders on 5/1 have the same screw ups as the 4/30 orders?


----------



## tcusta00

I have a suspicion that DirecTV is going to be dumbfounded when they go to do inventory at the end of the month and find that they're out hundreds of these things. I just received my second one because they thought they had not shipped the first one.


----------



## cmtar

well i called back and was told that sometimes they dont ship untill 5 business days so it should go out today. She told me if if dosent then to call back tomorrow and they can see if they can reorder it. She was retention too and told me there is nothing else she can to, what the crap lol

Should I call back and demand it be reordered now? Has everyone who reordered got a tracking # in minutes and the AM21 in 2 or so days?


----------



## waynebtx

cmtar said:


> well i called back and was told that sometimes they dont ship untill 5 business days so it should go out today. She told me if if dosent then to call back tomorrow and they can see if they can reorder it. She was retention too and told me there is nothing else she can to, what the crap lol
> 
> Should I call back and demand it be reordered now? Has everyone who reordered got a tracking # in minutes and the AM21 in 2 or so days?


Whem mine got reordered had a tracking number sent me via email within 15 min. expecting to see mine today or in the morning.


----------



## jacmyoung

tcusta00 said:


> I have a suspicion that DirecTV is going to be dumbfounded when they go to do inventory at the end of the month and find that they're out hundreds of these things. I just received my second one because they thought they had not shipped the first one.


That was my fear too why I held on till yesterday to re-order, I did not want to end up having 6 pizza boxes, no storage for them.

Just checked FedEx site, my shipment was picked up at 3:59PM yesterday in CA, but I remember I re-ordered around 4:30PM. There is a chance I might end up with 6 pizza boxes after all. Hopefully whoever works at the shipping can draw some speculation not to duplicate the shipping, but I am not holding my breadth judging from their past performance.


----------



## Doctor_K

I tried to get help over the phone last night, 58 minutes of no help. This morning I tried over e-mail, here is the reply:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Problem with order *XXXXXXXXX [note 9 digits here]*

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (May P. - 100166681) - 05/07/2008 06:11 AM

Dear Mr. Doctor K,

Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear that you have not yet received your DIRECTV AM21 off-air tuner. Our records show that a Fed EX tracking number was not assigned to your order so we will need to replace it. I have canceled your original order today and your payment of $54.38 will be refunded back to your Visa card within 3 to 5 business days. I have placed another order without a charge and your Order ID is *XXXXXXXX [note 8 digits here]*. You will receive your package within 3 to 5 business days at:

XX XXXXXXXXXXXXX Rd
Buffalo, NY 14225

So it seems that the "early" 4/30 orders with 9 digits may indeed be 100% FUBAR.


----------



## 50+

I orderd AM21 on Thur 5/1 was delivered on Mon 5/5. I have checked d*tv website and the shipping # is still not there. My expereince with the am21 has been positive so far. Recorded 2 HD ota shows at once not a problem. Picture was great. 
I understand all the frustration the first order people are having. I was really anxious for mine to arrive. Try to hang in there.


----------



## mightythor88

mine shipped yesterday out of Bloomington, Ca also yesterday and is on the truck for delivery today - I definitely appreciate the fast turnaround after calling and cancelling/re-ordering yesterday.

I have a new theory and didnt read all the posts so forgive me if this has been debunked. Maybe those of us who should have gotten it for free but ordered online on the website for $53 on 4/30 caused a conflict in the system and hence the lack of 4/30 shipments.


----------



## jacmyoung

Doctor_K said:


> ...So it seems that the "early" 4/30 orders with 9 digits may indeed be 100% FUBAR.


My order on 4/30 had an 8-digit order #. I don't think it has much to do with the fact the earlier orders had gone wrong.


----------



## Kodok

Just got 2 out of 3 today. I think it's more like FedEx screwed up more than DirecTV base on the tracking number. They shipped each items seperately instead of bundelling them together.

Work great for the two I got.


----------



## cmtar

well im still waiting. Called 3 times today and D* refuses to reorder but did tell me I should get it today so im waiting


----------



## RJonesUSC

Ordered on 4/30, sent an email to D* yesterday about the lack of tracking number. Got an email back within 5 minutes saying the original order was canceled and a new one placed. The tracking number was on the website within 15 minutes of the email. Much better than spending hours (or any amount of time for that matter) on the phone with a CSR. And even better, the unit is currently "Out for Delivery."


----------



## rio23x

RJonesUSC said:


> Ordered on 4/30, sent an email to D* yesterday about the lack of tracking number. Got an email back within 5 minutes saying the original order was canceled and a new one placed. The tracking number was on the website within 15 minutes of the email. Much better than spending hours (or any amount of time for that matter) on the phone with a CSR. And even better, the unit is currently "Out for Delivery."


I had a similar experience. Seeing that others got $60 credit (6*$10/month), I asked for that and got it. So.... something went wrong on 4/30, D* can be frustrating and usually is, and I'm really looking forward to the new equipment.

I hope things work out as well for everyone else. Thanks to all those who shared their stories and offered info.


----------



## shelnut

RJonesUSC said:


> Ordered on 4/30, sent an email to D* yesterday about the lack of tracking number. Got an email back within 5 minutes saying the original order was canceled and a new one placed. The tracking number was on the website within 15 minutes of the email. Much better than spending hours (or any amount of time for that matter) on the phone with a CSR. And even better, the unit is currently "Out for Delivery."


Did you email the customer service address on the D* website? B/c when I emailed them, i got the following response:

_Thanks for writing. Upon review, I found that your order with confirmation number 11911XXXX for the AM21 was successfully processed. So we may better address your concern, please call our installation department at 1-888-355-7530 from 6:05 AM-1 AM ET Daily.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Leo L.
Employee ID xxnnyy
DIRECTV Customer Service_

Then when I called the guy, he had no information to give, but did say he could cancel my order and place it again. Should I go ahead and cancel and reorder? I ordered on 5/1 and still know/have nothing.


----------



## rio23x

shelnut said:


> Did you email the customer service address on the D* website? B/c when I emailed them, i got the following response:
> 
> _Thanks for writing. Upon review, I found that your order with confirmation number 11911XXXX for the AM21 was successfully processed. So we may better address your concern, please call our installation department at 1-888-355-7530 from 6:05 AM-1 AM ET Daily.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Leo L.
> Employee ID 100133570
> DIRECTV Customer Service_
> 
> Then when I called the guy, he had no information to give, but did say he could cancel my order and place it again. Should I go ahead and cancel and reorder? I ordered on 5/1 and still know/have nothing.


Yep, yep... very familiar email. Then when I called they said they would cancel it and I should call back later to order. [Something about computer problems.] So, I let them cancel it but I went online to order.

A few hours later I called and asked for the tracking number. They assured me it went through this time but they didn't have the # yet so I was asked to call back in a few more hours. [This is when I asked for the credit.] Since then, I never have called back but the # shows up on the account/orders page.

I hate to say it but I really think that all 4/30 folks (that aren't sure where their package is) need to call and, if necessary, re-order. It's not a good feeling to find out your stuff isn't on the way but the sooner the better, you know?

Good luck.


----------



## RJonesUSC

shelnut said:


> Did you email the customer service address on the D* website? B/c when I emailed them, i got the following response:
> 
> _Thanks for writing. Upon review, I found that your order with confirmation number 11911XXXX for the AM21 was successfully processed. So we may better address your concern, please call our installation department at 1-888-355-7530 from 6:05 AM-1 AM ET Daily.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Leo L.
> Employee ID xxnnyy
> DIRECTV Customer Service_
> 
> Then when I called the guy, he had no information to give, but did say he could cancel my order and place it again. Should I go ahead and cancel and reorder? I ordered on 5/1 and still know/have nothing.


I used the form on their website to send the email. I got a reply back right away that the email would be forwarded to the correct department. The return address on their emails was [email protected].


----------



## RJonesUSC

RJonesUSC said:


> Ordered on 4/30, sent an email to D* yesterday about the lack of tracking number. Got an email back within 5 minutes saying the original order was canceled and a new one placed. The tracking number was on the website within 15 minutes of the email. Much better than spending hours (or any amount of time for that matter) on the phone with a CSR. And even better, the unit is currently "Out for Delivery."


Just to follow up on my cancel and reorder from yesterday...the unit was delivered today.  And the package has the tracking number assigned to the reorder.


----------



## 69hokie

RJonesUSC said:


> Just to follow up on my cancel and reorder from yesterday...the unit was delivered today.  And the package has the tracking number assigned to the reorder.


Same here...really prompt response once the order snafu was cleared up.


----------



## cmtar

Finally!!! I got someone on the phone who said they were "upper management" and reordered it, gave me a tracking, refunded my money, gave me a $60 credit and even said she would call me when its shipped. Glad to see someone there can get things done.


----------



## 05Duramax073

I just reordered mine, had to call installation services to get my situation taken care of. It is not over yet, but I am not happy about this whole ordering process.


----------



## Hdhead

Amazing! Now getting my local CBS HD which is located over the bluff. Got zero signal with all my receivers before, getting 70's with the AM21! Eureka!


----------



## JohnnyD463

I just got my re-ordered AM21 and got it hooked up.

I have a Panasonic TH-42PX80U and the AM21 is showing slightly less signal strength than my plasma was. Slightly disappointing.

I'll probably have to amplify the signal to keep a lock on some of the higher UHF channels.

But, now I can record locals in HD, which is what I wanted.

Good luck to all of those who are still having problems.


----------



## gb4fan

RJonesUSC said:


> I used the form on their website to send the email. I got a reply back right away that the email would be forwarded to the correct department. The return address on their emails was [email protected].


Well just for extra protection I emailed a letter at that address asking for a tracking number and verification that I will be receiving one. Thanks for that email address!


----------



## gb4fan

Well here it the email I recieved:


Thanks for writing. I'm sorry for the delay with the delivery of the AM21 tuner you ordered. We've had an issue with AM21 tuner orders placed on 04/30/08 and we are working to fix the problem. In line with this, we needed to cancel the orders placed on 04/30/08 as to prevent further confusion and problems. 

In the meantime, we would like to personally speak with you for the best possible experience, so please call us at 1-800-531-5000. I have already cancelled the previous order placed for you and we need to speak with you to place a new order. 

Thanks again for writing and for your continued patience.

Sincerely,

April C. 
Employee ID: xxxxxxxxx
DIRECTV Customer Service

I called the number and spoke briefly to someone who decided to transfer me to someone who could help. The gentleman took my information and said my tuner will ship tomorrow. I was given a new confirmation number. I asked for a Fedex tracking number and he said it wasn't available yet. He said to check the webpage tomorrow and if it isn't there I can call and ask for it. So maybe a week later I may finally get my tuner. I just checked the website and my new order is listed as "processing". That's encouraging considering the first order immediately said "shipped" when in fact it never was.


----------



## lady400

Just as I suspected, I received 3 units today. One from my original order on the web (supposedly cancelled, after I realized I qualified for free units), and the two units from a new order placed by customer service.

My charge from the original order showed up on the cc. I was already promised a credit for the "cancelled" order. I will return the extra unit, but I wonder if I will end up with two credits?

No chance to hook it up yet. I have shows recording.


----------



## Maruuk

Anybody order from VE? Mine supposedly shipped yesterday but no email confirmation.


----------



## Neural762

I just got an email back from DirecTV confirming the issues with orders placed on 4/30. They canceled my order and asked me to call in to re-order. 5 minutes on the phone and everything was fixed. No credits or anything (I didn't ask), but since others spent much more time getting this resolved, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## bobinyuma

I have had the same problems as previous posts. Ordered 4/30, I live in AZ. Called Fedex to ask it any packages are coming my way. They stated no. I have called directv twice to advise them. today and Tuesday. I sent them an email a few minutes ago explaining my ordeal. I am probably not as anxious as most appear to be, but I hate the fact I paid 54 bucks and they screwed the order, then nobody is willing to look a little deeper into the issue???


----------



## waynebtx

bobinyuma said:


> I have had the same problems as previous posts. Ordered 4/30, I live in AZ. Called Fedex to ask it any packages are coming my way. They stated no. I have called directv twice to advise them. today and Tuesday. I sent them an email a few minutes ago explaining my ordeal. I am probably not as anxious as most appear to be, but I hate the fact I paid 54 bucks and they screwed the order, then nobody is willing to look a little deeper into the issue???


That is what a lot of us were dealing with the nobody to look into what was happing.


----------



## samberger

No problem here. Ordered it on Sunday, got it Wednesday. Works great. 

And I don't work for the Empire.


----------



## rkicklighter

bobinyuma said:


> I have had the same problems as previous posts. Ordered 4/30, I live in AZ. Called Fedex to ask it any packages are coming my way. They stated no. I have called directv twice to advise them. today and Tuesday. I sent them an email a few minutes ago explaining my ordeal. I am probably not as anxious as most appear to be, but I hate the fact I paid 54 bucks and they screwed the order, then nobody is willing to look a little deeper into the issue???


Same thing here, ordered on 5/1, account charged same day, order states shipped but no tracking number. Called D* yesterday, CSR said someone would have to call me back as her system was running slow. Haven't heard a word, about to call again.


----------



## rkicklighter

Update:: Just got off the phone with D*, CSR cancelled my old order and did a new one. However, the interesting part was she said the only way she could do it was to bill the AM21 to my account. She said that was the only option in my account for me paying and said she had not seen that option for equipment in years.

Maybe it will be shipped now.


----------



## cmtar

reordered mine yesterday and its on the truck to be delivered today


----------



## AreBee

Maruuk said:


> Anybody order from VE? Mine supposedly shipped yesterday but no email confirmation.


I did not get a confirmation email either.

I'm going to shoot Robert an email a little later.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

So the ones who are bragging about getting a free AM21 because of a minimal mistake, keep in mind on who is really paying for this item. All of us are. It is just like anything else. Business is expected to make a certain growth rate in percent. If that does not happen then things get changed across the board like, higher prices for the same features. The latest one is the extra HD channels that use to be free but now there is a small monthly fee. These things change to make up for all the free stuff that people actually think they deserve. I suppose you probably think you deserve a trophy for your children who participated in baseball but did not win any games. Come on people the only rewards that are guaranteed are not from man or business at all. Step up to the plate and stop expecting something for nothing.

I will get off of my soap box now, I have to go pay my bills now!


----------



## jwd45244

Mine is on the truck to be delivered today.


----------



## tcusta00

Spanky_Partain said:


> So the ones who are bragging about getting a free AM21 because of a minimal mistake, keep in mind on who is really paying for this item. All of us are. It is just like anything else. Business is expected to make a certain growth rate in percent. If that does not happen then things get changed across the board like, higher prices for the same features. The latest one is the extra HD channels that use to be free but now there is a small monthly fee. These things change to make up for all the free stuff that people actually think they deserve. I suppose you probably think you deserve a trophy for your children who participated in baseball but did not win any games. Come on people the only rewards that are guaranteed are not from man or business at all. Step up to the plate and stop expecting something for nothing.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, I have to go pay my bills now!


For the record, I marked my duplicate box return to sender. I don't know if that comment was directed at me or not, but I was not bragging, I was pointing out DirecTVs mistake so that others wouldn't be so hasty to assume theirs had not shipped.


----------



## waynebtx

mine is On FedEx vehicle for delivery today.


----------



## jacmyoung

Spanky_Partain said:


> So the ones who are bragging about getting a free AM21 because of a minimal mistake, keep in mind on who is really paying for this item. All of us are. It is just like anything else. Business is expected to make a certain growth rate in percent. If that does not happen then things get changed across the board like, higher prices for the same features. The latest one is the extra HD channels that use to be free but now there is a small monthly fee. These things change to make up for all the free stuff that people actually think they deserve. I suppose you probably think you deserve a trophy for your children who participated in baseball but did not win any games. Come on people the only rewards that are guaranteed are not from man or business at all. Step up to the plate and stop expecting something for nothing.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, I have to go pay my bills now!


I hope I am not bragging.

DirecTV will ship the AM21 free if you ask, if the first line CSR does not know, ask for a supervisor.

Now we can all enjoy a function that is most important for many, and essential for DirecTV to be competitive. Thank you!


----------



## tkrandall

mhayes70 said:


> Originally Posted by tkrandall
> OK - AM-21 owners with marginal OTA signal strength (and an HR20 to compare to it as well). Please post your impressions of the OTA RF performance of the AM-21unit compared to the HR20's weak tuners.
> 
> I live about 50-65 miles from some of the towers. On, the weak ones the AM21 is slightly better for me on those than the HR20. I know there are other testers that report alot better performance from the AM21 than I could tell.
> 
> But, that is just my impression.


Any other users care to report?


----------



## timbobtom

Received & installed in L.A. Now the question is...can I cancel my DTV delivered locals & save the $6.00 every month?


----------



## tpm1999

if anyone got the am21 for free...you are letting the terrorists win.

Off my soapbox now.


----------



## waynebtx

Ok mine is here it is the one they had to reorder. If the first one from 4/30 does show up i will semd it back but dont think that one will ever show up.


----------



## BK EH

tpm1999 said:


> if anyone got the am21 for free...you are letting the terrorists win.
> 
> Off my soapbox now.


And I expect my free AM21 to be occupied with OTA for the next 100 years...


----------



## evan_s

I ordered first thing in the morning on 5/1 and didn't have a tracking number by tuesday so i called back in at lunch. Talked to a rep who didn't see a tracking number either and couldn't try and resend it so she canceled it and reordered it. By that night I had a tracking number and I expect it will probably be delivered today. A little frustrating but not a bad experience for me since it was handled with out difficulty.


----------



## mpaquette

Received my AM21 yesterday from my second order. The one from my 4/30 order has never shown up and I don't think it ever will because it was never shipped. When I re-ordered I didn't ask for anything free, I just wanted an AM21. I now have it and all is good. As has been mentioned a million times already, it was easy to set up. The signal strength numbers are a bit better than on my Tivo HD. Works as advertised.


----------



## DrJohnC

Want to give a word of thanks to all the folks who posted re the 4/30 orders. e-mail DirecTV yesterday, cancelled the 4/30 order ... another AM-21 was placed on order and is out for shipment (via FED-EX tracking) today.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## gb4fan

Finally! I have a Fed ex tracking number and my delivery is set for tomorrow by 3:00pm CST. A good reason to leave early from work tomorrow!


----------



## mhaines1

I got my AM21 yesterday. I got it all hooked up and am very pleased with it. No more crappy feed from NBC4 in DC!! The picture is amazing. I have 100% signal on our major locals from about 40 miles from the towers. All in all the box is great!


----------



## swingo

gb4fan said:


> Finally! I have a Fed ex tracking number and my delivery is set for tomorrow by 3:00pm CST. A good reason to leave early from work tomorrow!


Did the tracking number show up on the website or did you have to call to get it?


----------



## mpaquette

swingo said:


> Did the tracking number show up on the website or did you have to call to get it?


It will show up on the website.


----------



## jacmyoung

swingo said:


> Did the tracking number show up on the website or did you have to call to get it?


On the website.

I got my three boxes, hooked up one and works just as good as my HR20 tuners.


----------



## Maruuk

Took about an hour on the phone, but D* is shipping me a free AM21. I paid my dues for it 100 times over.


----------



## Cobra

received my am21 today, ordered it on Sunday, cant wait to hook it up, letting it get up to room temperature before hooking it up, it was outside when I got home, still a little cool along the lake michigan shore


----------



## Tromler

Mine was just delivered at 3:46, hooked it up and it is downloading satellite info now, quick and painless.


----------



## SockMonkey

Anyone hear anything from Robert over at ValueElectronics.com yet? He told me mine was supposed to ship on Tuesday... but I haven't received any info from him yet. I don't want to cancel, and I don't want to bug him, but I have never ordered from them before and I'm just wondering how reliable they are. Their web site is pretty crappy and if I didn't see a positive review from fellow DBSTalk members, I would have avoided them big-time.

Has anyone talked to him in the last couple days?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Irae

Irae said:


> I now see others have already written on this--for some reason I didn't see these before I wrote. This is really irritating. I was told by the CSR when I called Saturday that it can't be back ordered...the computer won't allow them to order something that's back ordered. Sounds like just another piece of wrong info, a CSR speciality in my experience
> 
> Ira


Update...I initially believed the CSR who told me Friday night May 2 not to worry about the fact that my order, placed early morning May 1, still said "processing" on the web site. It would come. She also said the computer didn't allow her to access or alter it. So on the following Tuesday, May 6, when nothing had changed, I called back and asked for a retention specialist, since the AM-21 was originally promised me in January to keep me with DirecTV. He said this was a screwup on their end, and while it took him a while, he came back to say he had fixed the problem and I would receive it the next day by overnight Fed Exp. Well, he didn't succeed in getting it overnighted, but by the next morning the website showed the original order "routed" whatever that means, and and a new one replacing it that had shipped. it came by ground from CA and arrived today, May 8.

So, the moral, I think, is that if your order gets hung up in this way, don't believe it's normal, don't believe it will fix itself, demand a fix.

I've now installed it by the way, and it seems to work like a charm. I've just got in connectd to a set of rabbit ears sittingin the corner, and it yields a perfect picture.


----------



## Maruuk

Talked to him today. See coverage of this in the VE/AM21 thread. I was in the exact same boat, they scammed me on the Tuesday shipping. Gave me the old runaround. I canceled and got a free one from D*. Recommend you do the same. VE is dealing with a 3rd party distributor and they have no idea when they're shipping anything. Word to the wise.


----------



## jacmyoung

Well just to add another twist to the ordeal, I just noticed yesterday after talking to a CSR my contract was extended to 2011, a two years contract (I happened to have confirmed it a week ago) is now a three year one. The only difference was I re-ordered the AM21s.

The CSR agreed it was a mistake but said it could not be changed, the only thing he could do was to add a note that the contract should end in 2010, not 2011.


----------



## rio23x

jacmyoung said:


> Well just to add another twist to the ordeal, I just noticed yesterday after talking to a CSR my contract was extended to 2011, a two years contract (I happened to have confirmed it a week ago) is now a three year one. The only difference was I re-ordered the AM21s.
> 
> The CSR agreed it was a mistake but said it could not be changed, the only thing he could do was to add a note that the contract should end in 2010, not 2011.


Were you able to see that contract info on the website? If so, can you tell me where - I'm not finding it.

Thanks!


----------



## jimb726

rio23x said:


> Were you able to see that contract info on the website? If so, can you tell me where - I'm not finding it.
> 
> Thanks!


It is not on the website. the only way to find it is to ask when you call in.


----------



## rkicklighter

Got mine today, all hooked up and working great!


----------



## utbronco

I just received my AM21 from DTV. I was amazed at how easy it was to order online and found it terrific that DTV paid for the shipping. What a deal.

The AM21 was so easy to set up and once my HR21 was rebooted I found all of my local HD stations just like the old HR20. I recorded Smallville last night from the CW in local HD and it was fantastic. 

Thanks Direct TV for a great job on a piece of gear I have been wanting so badly!!!
Dave


----------



## gb4fan

Mine was already on the doorstep when I got home. Like everyone else said it was very easy to set up. Received some local channels I didn't even know we had. Can't wait for later tonite to see how the high def channels look. Nothing being broadcast HD locally right now.


----------



## techdimwit

Got mine yesterday. Just hooked it up, got all the channels and everything looks good. I'm quite pleased with it but am still scratching my head that they didn't just give the HR21 this capability in the first place. Really, really stupid. 

So Direct TV, go ahead and take your sweet time giving us poor schnooks in Colorado Springs our locals in HD (if you ever do). I now have them just fine on all TV's.


----------



## gitarzan

I was kind of expecting with the AM21 to be able to record three or even four shows at once, two satellite and one OTA and possibly two OTA (since it is two OTA tuners). I've now read the reviews here and found that I am still limited to only recording two shows at once. Anyone know why?


----------



## RAD

gitarzan said:


> I was kind of expecting with the AM21 to be able to record three or even four shows at once, two satellite and one OTA and possibly two OTA (since it is two OTA tuners). I've now read the reviews here and found that I am still limited to only recording two shows at once. Anyone know why?


The question about being able to record more then two channels at a time was asked numerous times and the response was always that the same, still a two channel limit. All the AM21 is doing is adding the ATSC tuners, just like the HR20 has, no other new functionality was ever said was being added.


----------



## JohnnyD463

RAD said:


> All the AM21 is doing is adding the ATSC tuners,


I think the reasoning for this question was that it seemed like the HR21 itself was limited by not its tuners but its inputs, and that by adding two more "inputs" you could record more shows.

But to stay clear, only two tuners on the HR21, two feeds at once is max.


----------



## jacmyoung

With AM21 an HR21 is just like an HR20 with 4 tuners, two OTAs, two sats. It should be able to at least record 3 at a time, DISH's HDDVRs have one OTA and two sats and can record all three at the same time. I don't know what is the technical limitation on recording 4 at the same time, but having such capability will no doubt be a huge advantage DirecTV can brag about in all its commercials.

I don't know why the 2-tuner recording limitation.


----------



## jdmac29

jacmyoung said:


> With AM21 an HR21 is just like an HR20 with 4 tuners, two OTAs, two sats. It should be able to at least record 3 at a time, DISH's HDDVRs have one OTA and two sats and can record all three at the same time. I don't know what is the technical limitation on recording 4 at the same time, but having such capability will no doubt be a huge advantage DirecTV can brag about in all its commercials.
> 
> I don't know why the 2-tuner recording limitation.


I am sure when a new model hd dvr comes out they will proably have that capability but for now we have 2. If you want to count the DOD download you actually can record 3 shows at once.


----------



## RAD

jacmyoung said:


> With AM21 an HR21 is just like an HR20 with 4 tuners, two OTAs, two sats. It should be able to at least record 3 at a time, DISH's HDDVRs have one OTA and two sats and can record all three at the same time. I don't know what is the technical limitation on recording 4 at the same time, but having such capability will no doubt be a huge advantage DirecTV can brag about in all its commercials.
> 
> I don't know why the 2-tuner recording limitation.


Maybe it can, but D* may have other plans for it, such as the rumored MRV and the demo'ed at CES PC playback feature and they want to reserve the bandwidth in the box to handle those other functions. Plus remember, with DoD it can do three concurrent streams, which is another feature that they need to account for on the bandwidth.


----------



## GP245

SockMonkey said:


> Anyone hear anything from Robert over at ValueElectronics.com yet? He told me mine was supposed to ship on Tuesday... but I haven't received any info from him yet. I don't want to cancel, and I don't want to bug him, but I have never ordered from them before and I'm just wondering how reliable they are. Their web site is pretty crappy and if I didn't see a positive review from fellow DBSTalk members, I would have avoided them big-time.
> 
> Has anyone talked to him in the last couple days?
> Thanks,
> Bob


Absolutely reliable!


----------



## Maruuk

As long as you don't need the AM21 anytime soon, don't mind paying an extra $10 and enjoy talking to that nasty woman, that is.


----------



## shelland

I ordered mine from D* on 5/1 and still haven't gotten it. So much for 3-4 days... (although for free, I won't complain too much)


----------



## jrJR

After playing way to much with my Phillips HDTV3 indoor antenna I have finally tuned in the four channels available to me nbc abc fox & pbs unfortantely cbs is in the oposite direction...

From what I understand a high signal level does not mean a greater picture.. However as far as getting a station to come in I have found the following to be true....

With the AM21 tuner signals 39% or less seem to be full of artifacts and digitial noise..... It seems that a signal level of 40% or more seems to be a magic number to keep a channel in good working order.....

so I got 82% abc 45% pbs seems to work great 60% fox and 52% nbc.........

these are just a few of my findings


----------



## Maruuk

jr--Do you have any comparison of the AM21 signal integrity compared to any other tuner at your location?


----------



## jrJR

Only the signal level that my plasma was getting... 

Position of the cable run going from antenna to tuner seems to effect the signal plus making sure all your connections are nice and tight.... When I first got the AM21 I thought that it was pulling in a just slightly weaker signal....

Now after positioning the cables. Like making sure the power strip is not laying on top of the RG6 cable run and I put a few loops in the cable and tightened the connections.... My signal levels now since last post are

PBS- 60% ABC-87% FOX- 65% NBC- 63%

Its as good as my tv is.... Just wish I could pull in CBS


----------



## glennb

jrJR said:


> After playing way to much with my Phillips HDTV3 indoor antenna I have finally tuned in the four channels available to me nbc abc fox & pbs unfortantely cbs is in the oposite direction...
> 
> From what I understand a high signal level does not mean a greater picture.. However as far as getting a station to come in I have found the following to be true....
> 
> With the AM21 tuner signals 39% or less seem to be full of artifacts and digitial noise..... It seems that a signal level of 40% or more seems to be a magic number to keep a channel in good working order.....
> 
> so I got 82% abc 45% pbs seems to work great 60% fox and 52% nbc.........
> 
> these are just a few of my findings


It's just like analog TV - An indoor antenna will get you by, but having an outdoor one is the best.


----------



## SockMonkey

UPS just pulled up with my AM21 from ValueElectronics. So, no shipping confirmation or anything from them, but it's now in my hands.

Oh, and in case anyone is interested, it's the same brown box that everyone elses' came in from DirecTV.
Bob


----------



## bobnielsen

Mine came in a white box 

(OK, it was a field test unit.)


----------



## SockMonkey

bobnielsen said:


> Mine came in a white box
> 
> (OK, it was a field test unit.)


Yeah, I meant those who purchased it. Sorry, should have clarified that.
Bob


----------



## harperd

Just purchased this puppy on the website. Should be here in a few days. This removes one of my two problems with the HR21 in that it did not get the locals which we love for local HD weather. Now if we can get the live TV dual tuner issue to work like the HR10-250 it will be a home run for DirecTV at least in my book.


My Quick Setup:

HR21-700 ---> Sony 46" XBR5
HR10-250 ----> Sony 52" XBR5
HR10-250 ----> Sharp 36"


----------



## SockMonkey

SockMonkey said:


> UPS just pulled up with my AM21 from ValueElectronics. So, no shipping confirmation or anything from them, but it's now in my hands.


Ok, I just found a shipping notification email in my gmail SPAM folder. Doh! So Robert did send me a message to let me know it shipped, but I just never saw it. Hate it when that happens! 

Bob


----------



## bt-rtp

My unit arrived yesterday. Installed this morning. No issues. Works perfect. Signal strength pegged at 100% on all locals, except NBC-17, which is at 75%. More soon...


----------



## SockMonkey

bt-rtp said:


> My unit arrived yesterday. Installed this morning. No issues. Works perfect. Signal strength pegged at 100% on all locals, except NBC-17, which is at 75%. More soon...


Ok, dumb question maybe, but where are you checking the signal strengths for OTA?
Bob


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

SockMonkey said:


> Ok, dumb question maybe, but where are you checking the signal strengths for OTA?
> Bob


You have to go under the SAT/Antenna setup screen and then go to the edit OTA option. It is under there.


----------



## SockMonkey

Michael D'Angelo;1599661 said:


> You have to go under the SAT/Antenna setup screen and then go to the edit OTA option. It is under there.


Ah, ok, thanks Mike. Was looking under signal strengths.
Bob


----------



## BK EH

Michael D'Angelo;1599661 said:


> You have to go under the SAT/Antenna setup screen and then go to the edit OTA option. It is under there.


I get some very interesting numbers with my diplexed feed (about 40 feet) to my AM21.

With an HR10-250 in the same location in past, I got 80-95% on the UHF HD feeds I use (PBS, NBC and CBS and their subs), and 45-50% on VHF HD ABC and subs. With the AM21, I show 55% on NBC and CBS, and nothing on PBS and ABC (no matter how long I wait), yet they all come in just fine. I can only put this down to something the repositioned BBC does in this unofficial config.


----------



## jwd45244

BK EH said:


> I get some very interesting numbers with my diplexed feed (about 40 feet) to my AM21.
> 
> With an HR10-250 in the same location in past, I got 80-95% on the UHF HD feeds I use (PBS, NBC and CBS and their subs), and 45-50% on VHF HD ABC and subs. With the AM21, I show 55% on NBC and CBS, and nothing on PBS and ABC (no matter how long I wait), yet they all come in just fine. I can only put this down to something the repositioned BBC does in this unofficial config.


are your BBCs between the multi-switch and the combining diplexer or on the back of your HR21? If they are on the back of your HR21, you will have issues with diplexed OTA.


----------



## BK EH

The BBC for the sat-1 line I diplexed is between the multi-switch and the combining diplexer -- that why I called it repositioned in an unofficial config.

The other BBC, for sat-2 is behind the HR21 because it's not diplexed.


----------



## jwd45244

If you can successfully get to channel 480 and 481 (The BBC test channels) then it is not a diplexing issue. The purpose of the purpose of the BBCs is to take a signal (Ka-Low) that does overlap OTA and move it to a a freq range that does not overlap. The DirecTV receivers cannot see the KA-Low signals without conversion (either by a BBC or by a multi-switch in the case of SWM). You may well have a bad BBC or two.


----------



## DZB

If I get the AM21 will D* allow me to dump my local channels and save $5.00 per month. In 10 months I would break even, after that it is a $5.00 savings a month.


----------



## BK EH

jwd45244 said:


> If you can successfully get to channel 480 and 481 (The BBC test channels) then it is not a diplexing issue. The purpose of the purpose of the BBCs is to take a signal (Ka-Low) that does overlap OTA and move it to a a freq range that does not overlap. The DirecTV receivers cannot see the KA-Low signals without conversion (either by a BBC or by a multi-switch in the case of SWM). You may well have a bad BBC or two.


I'll take a look at 480/481 to see what they show. However, since I am not having any issues watching any channels (D* or AM21-diplexed-OTA), I'm not expecting a surprise.


----------



## BK EH

DZB said:


> If I get the AM21 will D* allow me to dump my local channels and save $5.00 per month. In 10 months I would break even, after that it is a $5.00 savings a month.


Yes - entirely your decision. But I'd wait till after, lest you don't get all that you want with your AM21 and an antenna.


----------



## Maruuk

Finally got my free one. D* lost the original order (of course!) and I had to completely reorder. No more realtime nets. Which meant all too often: NO nets. At least this hardware is new enough they couldn't possibly send me a ^*&^&^%$#@ REFURB!


----------



## wmj5

I have a h20-100 receiver and I called them to cancel my local channels and they told me they were added in my package so I couldn't drop them, I thought that was pretty slick, but then they have a price tag for about everthing comming and going now.


----------



## spidey

Any chance it works with the H21 as well as the HR21???


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

spidey said:


> Any chance it works with the H21 as well as the HR21???


As of right now no because it does not have the software for it and there has been no word if it ever will get the software to allow it to work with the H21's.


----------



## RAD

spidey said:


> Any chance it works with the H21 as well as the HR21???


As Mike said, no word at this time. IMHO, D* probably has this as a low priority (it at all) since the majority of folks TV's would have ATSC tuners built into them so they would still be ablt to get ATSC OTA signals, just not in a seamless manner.


----------



## DZB

The monthly lease fee on my HR21 was an unexpected expense, is the AM21 leased with an additional fee?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

DZB said:


> The monthly lease fee on my HR21 was an unexpected expense, is the AM21 leased with an additional fee?


Welcome to DBSTalk

The lease fee you are paying for your HR21 is what was called mirror fee on owned equipment. It is for program mirroring.

As for the AM21 it is owned and there is no fee to use it.


----------



## rhambling

just checked D*tv site to order one, it is no longer listed on the kits & equip page. 

any info why?


----------



## tcusta00

rhambling said:


> just checked D*tv site to order one, it is no longer listed on the kits & equip page.
> 
> any info why?


Check to make sure you're logged in - even if it shows your name on top of the screen next to the DirecTV logo you may not be - click Login next to your name if it's there.

If you are logged in, does your account properly reflect under Current Setup that you have an HR21?


----------



## RAD

Still shows up when I check my account. 

And as mentioned, your account needs to show that you already have a HR21 for it to show up as an option to order.


----------



## evan_s

also make sure it's not already in your cart =0


----------



## litzdog911

rhambling said:


> just checked D*tv site to order one, it is no longer listed on the kits & equip page.
> 
> any info why?


It still shows on my DirecTV.com page, even though I've already ordered and receive one for my HR21. Does your HR21 show on your account?


----------



## rhambling

evan_s said:


> also make sure it's not already in your cart =0


thanks, thats the ticket. didnt even think to check the cart.


----------



## hadji

Just called and got the AM21 free for a recent swap from HR20 to HR21 due to "issues".


----------



## SDBUM

Hi everyone, I've got a question. I received my am-21 about 3 weeks ago. It has no problem recording the shows. However, when you try to play them back it is nearly impossible to FF, rewind or 30 skip. The channels on the satellite have no problems at all. Is this a design problem or am I the only one having this problem.


----------



## rjay717

SDBUM said:


> Hi everyone, I've got a question. I received my am-21 about 3 weeks ago. It has no problem recording the shows. However, when you try to play them back it is nearly impossible to FF, rewind or 30 skip. The channels on the satellite have no problems at all. Is this a design problem or am I the only one having this problem.


You are not the only one. I experience this as well, and frequently, though not every single time. It seems the longer the show the more likely it happens for me. And lately I'm getting frequent pixelation during a recording. Last night during The Mole there were about 3 or 4 separate incidents of pixelating. That particular channel, WFAA in Dallas, comes in at about 87%.


----------



## RAD

SDBUM said:


> Hi everyone, I've got a question. I received my am-21 about 3 weeks ago. It has no problem recording the shows. However, when you try to play them back it is nearly impossible to FF, rewind or 30 skip. The channels on the satellite have no problems at all. Is this a design problem or am I the only one having this problem.


A recent software rollout appears to have caused this problem, they're working on fixing it, the current CE appears to be better.


----------



## amahdi

jwd45244 said:


> I just ordered mine and canceled my order from SolidSignal.


What does the AM21 do? if I get local channels from my HR21 - do I need to get this? What is the advantage?

Thanks.


----------



## RAD

amahdi said:


> What does the AM21 do? if I get local channels from my HR21 - do I need to get this? What is the advantage?
> 
> Thanks.


The AM21 adds two ASTC over the air tuners to the HR21. This allows you to receive the local over the air digital channels that DirecTV may not provide to you via satellite. Right now most cities don't have their PBS HD digital channels via DBS along with the stations that aren't part of the four major networks. The AM21 also allows you to tune in the digital subchannels that DirecTV probably doesn't carry via satellite. Example, in Austin they just added the Retro Television Network as a sub channel of our local CBS station. DirecTV doesn't carry this channel but with the AM21 and an OTA antenna I can view it via my HR21 and record programs if I want to.


----------



## magillagorilla

New to the board and new to the HR21/AM21 after 4+ years of HD tivo.

Generally been pleased with the output from the new setup, as it seems (at least to my naked eye) to output a bit of a sharper image than my HD tivo. 

Encountered first "problem" last night while watching last week's version of lost (OTA via the AM21). In a nutshell, saw macroblocking in virtually every dark scene as well as instances where the transmission seemed to fade in an out of focus. 

I initially assumed that this was compression artifacts. After reviewing this thread, sounds like it could be signal strength related. Seems strange since all of my locals came in well on the HD tivo without any such problems. 

Is the tuner in the AM21 weaker? Haven't checked signal strength yet, as I'm not sure exactly how to do this on the AM21.


----------



## darekd

RAD said:


> A recent software rollout appears to have caused this problem, they're working on fixing it, the current CE appears to be better.


It might be a little bit better but trickplay is still a problem on my HR21+AM21 combo.



rjay717 said:


> It seems the longer the show the more likely it happens for me.


I noticed the same thing. At the end of 2hr show you better don't touch that remote control.

I don't understand why this problem affects only OTA recordings. This indicates that HR21 is not handling OTA recordings correctly and the recorded streams have some "index errors".


----------



## magillagorilla

magillagorilla said:


> New to the board and new to the HR21/AM21 after 4+ years of HD tivo.
> 
> Generally been pleased with the output from the new setup, as it seems (at least to my naked eye) to output a bit of a sharper image than my HD tivo.
> 
> Encountered first "problem" last night while watching last week's version of lost (OTA via the AM21). In a nutshell, saw macroblocking in virtually every dark scene as well as instances where the transmission seemed to fade in an out of focus.
> 
> I initially assumed that this was compression artifacts. After reviewing this thread, sounds like it could be signal strength related. Seems strange since all of my locals came in well on the HD tivo without any such problems.
> 
> Is the tuner in the AM21 weaker? Haven't checked signal strength yet, as I'm not sure exactly how to do this on the AM21.


Embarrassed to say that I figured this one out on my own tonight. DTV had inadvertently turned on my locals and I mistakenly taped Lost off the DTV transmission instead of OTA. After watching DTV's broadcast of Lost, I seriously can't believe that people accept such crappy quality. OTA for life for me.


----------



## Maruuk

Yes, in 1080i you can clearly see the loss of detail in the D* image compared to a good OTA HD source.


----------



## magillagorilla

. . . and to answer another one of my own questions, after having figured out where the OTA signal strength meter was located, AM21 tuner appears to a very solid job of pulling in signals. My PBS local used to hover in the 40-50% range on my Tivo. Now in the solid mid-90's on the AM21.


----------



## Hank3

New to this site and came across this thread. I just placed my order online at DirectTV's site. Hoping to get this delivered soon  Has everyone who ordered this recently receive it in a timely fashion? I'm assuming FedEx is still delievering these units? And is install very easy?


----------



## RAD

Hank3 said:


> And is install very easy?


Yep, remove the power cord from the HR21. Then connect the AM21 to the HR21 using the USB cable supplied and the OTA antenna to the AM21's coax input. Plug the AC power jumper cord that's on the AM21 to the HR21's AC input and then plug the power cord you removed from the HR21 into the AM21 and hit the power button on the HR21 or remote.

Then once the box finishes booting up you'll need to run through the OTA antenna setup to put in your zip code and the you'll need to add the OTA stations to any favorite lists you have set up.

That's it.


----------



## Hank3

Wait...the OTA antenna? I don't have one of those. Right now I'm able to watch my local HD channels on my TV through the dash channels (i.e. 88-1, 88-6, etc.) that it receives. So is my OTA antenna built-in to the TV or do I have to go purchase one? And if I don't need to buy the OTA antenna, how does that change the install process?


----------



## RAD

Hank3 said:


> Wait...the OTA antenna? I don't have one of those. Right now I'm able to watch my local HD channels on my TV through the dash channels (i.e. 88-1, 88-6, etc.) that it receives. So is my OTA antenna built-in to the TV or do I have to go purchase one? And if I don't need to buy the OTA antenna, how does that change the install process?


Sure you don't have a coax connected to the back of the TV on antenna in from something? Could the TV being using an old cable TV connection for the signal?

If you don't have an OTA antenna then the AM21 won't do anything for you since all it does is provide two ATSC OTA tuners for the HR21's. Depending on your location from the transmission towers you might get by with an inside antenna. You can check www.antennaweb.org to see what they recommend for an antenna.


----------



## Hank3

My bad  I do have a coax going into the TV. I have limited basic service from Comcast - tells you how much I use it :lol: So just connect that to the AM21 coax input, USB from the AM21 to HR21, and use the power cord from the HR21 for the AM21? Will the AM21 and HR71 will turn on together when I turn on DirecTV? I'm assuming you just leave the AM21 unit on even if you're not watching the local HD channels because it would shut off the HR21? Sorry for all the newb questions.


----------



## litzdog911

Hank3 said:


> My bad  I do have a coax going into the TV. I have limited basic service from Comcast - tells you how much I use it :lol: So just connect that to the AM21 coax input, USB from the AM21 to HR21, and use the power cord from the HR21 for the AM21? Will the AM21 and HR71 will turn on together when I turn on DirecTV? I'm assuming you just leave the AM21 unit on even if you're not watching the local HD channels because it would shut off the HR21? Sorry for all the newb questions.


Nope. The AM21 can only receive your over-the-air digital TV stations (ATSC), not your basic Cable TV's digital stations (QAM format). You'll need an off-air antenna.


----------



## RAD

As mentioned in the prior post, you need the OTA antenna for the AM21, the cable feed will NOT work.

As for your power question, the AM21 and HR21 operate together, you turn off the HR21 via the front panel on the HR21 or the remote and both boxes turn off, same for turning them on. (sorry error on prior post, AM21 has no power button, I'll fix it).


----------



## Hank3

Bummer. OK. Where do most people get the OTAs? Best Buy?


----------



## bobnielsen

Mine came from Radio Shack.


----------



## RAD

Hank3 said:


> Bummer. OK. Where do most people get the OTAs? Best Buy?


Did you check the www.antennaweb.org site I gave you earlier? If you're within 20 miles or so of the transmitter sites you might get by with an inside antenna, many folks say the Zenith Silver Sensor works well for them. If farther you may need to look into putting an outside antenna up on the roof or in your attic. If you need to go with an outside antenna look in your phone book for people that will do that, BestBuy won't.


----------



## BDIs

litzdog911 said:


> Nope. The AM21 can only receive your over-the-air digital TV stations (ATSC), not your basic Cable TV's digital stations (QAM format). You'll need an off-air antenna.


Pardon The inturruption. I'm a new user. I have had the HR20 for a year now. It HAS an OTA connector already on it. I was thinking about adding another HD PVR and was thinking about requesting the HR21. Did they remove the OTA connector from the HR21?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

BDIs said:


> Pardon The inturruption. I'm a new user. I have had the HR20 for a year now. It HAS an OTA connector already on it. I was thinking about adding another HD PVR and was thinking about requesting the HR21. Did they remove the OTA connector from the HR21?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Yes the OTA tuners were removed out of the HR21's. You will need to get the add on unit AM21 if you want OTA tuners.


----------



## Hank3

RAD said:


> Did you check the www.antennaweb.org site I gave you earlier? If you're within 20 miles or so of the transmitter sites you might get by with an inside antenna, many folks say the Zenith Silver Sensor works well for them. If farther you may need to look into putting an outside antenna up on the roof or in your attic. If you need to go with an outside antenna look in your
> phone book for people that will do that, BestBuy won't.


OK. Gotcha. Thanks - and sorry for not reading your previous post all the way through. I saw the link, but didn't put two and two together.


----------



## Hank3

Ordered the AM21 yesterday around Noon and it's on the FedEx truck for delivery today 

I entered my data on the AntennaWeb and got these results:

blue uhf WTBC-LP 65 FMN TALLAHASSEE, FL 205° 6.9 65 
blue vhf WCTV 6 CBS THOMASVILLE, GA 75° 18.7 6 
blue vhf WTWC-DT 40.1 NBC TALLAHASSEE, FL 70° 17.2 2 
blue uhf WTLH 49 FOX BAINBRIDGE, GA 70° 17.2 49 
blue uhf WTWC 40 NBC TALLAHASSEE, FL 70° 17.2 40

Looks like all of the stations are below 20 miles. Where have members typically purchased the Zenith one? I saw one Best Buy's site that there's an RCA one for $9.99 that got good reviews from buyers. Here's the *link* to the RCA one I found. I know I shouldn't go cheap with something like this,but if it works well and it's that price I'd like to consider it. And plus, it's in-stock at my local store


----------



## RAD

Hank, when it comes to OTA a lot of it can be a crap shoot due to factors like multipath and terrain, so best bet is get one at a place where you can return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## Hank3

OK. Sounds like a plan. I guess I might have to familiarize myself with the Best Buy staff then. Thanks for ALL the prompt replies/help, RAD. Hope you don't mind if I post more questions (if I have more).


----------



## RAD

Hank, no problem, post away, that's what we're here for. Good luck!


----------



## bills

Hank3 said:


> OK. Sounds like a plan. I guess I might have to familiarize myself with the Best Buy staff then. Thanks for ALL the prompt replies/help, RAD. Hope you don't mind if I post more questions (if I have more).


 just a note ,you might want to try solidsignal.com, they have every thing you need.regards...


----------



## Hank3

Thanks, bills. I'll keep that Web site in mind. I think I'm gonna head down to my local Best Buy and get the $10 RCA antenna and see how that works tonight. Looks like I'll need one that receives UHF and VHF signal upon further review of my antennaweb report. 

Will this setup - using the AM21, HR21, and OTA antenna - be better or worse than when DirecTV starts broadcasting my local HD channels? Supposedly there's a chance that the Tallahassee, FL will get start getting local HD channels later this year (September). Wondering if the price of the AM21 and OTA antenna is worth it all in the long run also. I'm not banking on the fact that the $10 RCA will work so I may be shelling out for a better/pricier OTA.


----------



## RAD

Hank3 said:


> Thanks, bills. I'll keep that Web site in mind. I think I'm gonna head down to my local Best Buy and get the $10 RCA antenna and see how that works tonight. Looks like I'll need one that receives UHF and VHF signal upon further review of my antennaweb report.
> 
> Will this setup - using the AM21, HR21, and OTA antenna - be better or worse than when DirecTV starts broadcasting my local HD channels? Supposedly there's a chance that the Tallahassee, FL will get start getting local HD channels later this year (Septemeber). Wondering if the price of the AM21 and OTA antenna is worth it all in the long run also. I'm not banking on the fact that the $10 RCA will work so I may be shelling out for a better/pricier OTA.


Assuming that you have a good signal via your antenna the rule of thumb is that the OTA channels will look better then via DirecTV. Reason being is that D* takes the MPEG2 HD signal via OTA and then recompresses it using MPEG4 on the fly, which usually results in a slight degradation of the PQ. Many folks will say they can't tell the difference while others say their PQ via DBS stinks so it looks like it's one of those YMMV things. One nice thing about digital, either it's going to work or it isn't, not like analog where you might hava a ghost or snow in the picture.


----------



## Hank3

DBS? And which would be the digital signal? Using the OTA or the DirecTV local HD feed?


----------



## RAD

DBS=Digital Broadcast Satellite.

Both the OTA ATSC and DirecTV signals are digital.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

What is the AM21? I own a HR21-700 but have never heard of this and the thread is over my head due to this.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> What is the AM21? I own a HR21-700 but have never heard of this and the thread is over my head due to this.


The AM21 is an add on module you can purchase for your HR21 that will allow you to integrate OTA channels into the HR21...

Here is some more info for you... http://hr20.dbstalk.com/am21_firstlook.pdf


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Oooh, that would maybe solve all the issues I've been having with my local HD channels.

Thank you, off to read up!


----------



## Ernest_T

Hank3 said:


> Thanks, bills. I'll keep that Web site in mind. I think I'm gonna head down to my local Best Buy and get the $10 RCA antenna and see how that works tonight. Looks like I'll need one that receives UHF and VHF signal upon further review of my antennaweb report.
> 
> Will this setup - using the AM21, HR21, and OTA antenna - be better or worse than when DirecTV starts broadcasting my local HD channels? Supposedly there's a chance that the Tallahassee, FL will get start getting local HD channels later this year (September). Wondering if the price of the AM21 and OTA antenna is worth it all in the long run also. I'm not banking on the fact that the $10 RCA will work so I may be shelling out for a better/pricier OTA.


Hey there Hank,

FYI - another site to try for station and receptiion info is TVFool. I'd post a link, but apparently, I've not reach the minimum post count for that yet. I personally like it better than Antennaweb.

I'm in Tallahassee as well. I've tried the same RCA antenna you're planning on getting. Like you, I figured, "Eh, for $10, why not." I was able to get channels 6 and 49 to come in. No luck on the others (11, 27, and 40). I picked up a Philips MANT510, and have had some good luck with that. I have it elevated and by my main window, which faces to the east. I can get the four major networks to come in fairly consistently (towers to the NE of me). WFSU's towers are to the SW of me, so it doesn't generally come in, and turning the antenna doesn't seem to help much. I've spoken with a D* installer here, and his opinion is we may get HD locals around the end of the year, or early next year. I'm hoping it'll be sooner if the DirecTV 11 tests continue to go well. As a result, I'm still trying to decide whether to put up an outdoor antenna, or just tough it out until D* offers locals in HD here.


----------



## Hank3

Thanks for the reply, Ernest. I currently have Comcast's Limited Basic Cable w/their Internet service so I've been getting my local HD fix that way. However, I'm going this route with the AM21 simply because I'd like to have the local HD channels integrated in my D* guide and have the capability to record the shows form the major networks in HD. This looks like the only way right now with the AM21, HR21, and OTA setup. I also heard about D*'s local HD feed coming in September maybe, so the $$$ that I'm spending on all this right now might go down the drain. I'm still debating because I have the option to return the AM21.


----------



## RAD

Hank, while DirecTV will carry usually the big four networks to start they haven't added PBS yet (they have an agreement to do it but no PBS HD yet). They also usually don't add other stations like the CW right away or the digital subchannels that some ATSC stations have. Plus there's always the old rain fade issue where a bad storm causes the sat signal to be lost. Adding the AM21 to your config would allow you to pick up the stations that DirecTV doesn't add right away and a nice backup for when you get hit with those bad storms.


----------



## MoInSTL

RAD said:


> Hank, when it comes to OTA a lot of it can be a crap shoot due to factors like multipath and terrain, so best bet is get one at a place where you can return it if it doesn't work.


That's the truth! I live very close to Lambert airport in St. Louis in a bit of a valley and tall trees. All three combined contribute to multipath. It took lots of patience to get my OTA antenna perfectly positioned. I initially started off with a Zenith Silver Sensor that was not enough and went with a Channel Master 4221 on the roof. D* is offering me an HR21 due to issues with my HR20-700. But I am wondering if the AM21 will be enough. I rely on my getting my OTA channels for tornado warnings, severe thunderstorms, etc. when thunderstorms cause my sat signals to be lost.

Edit: I also use OTA to get my local PBS in HD. From the looks of the box, it looks like an indoor antenna which I'm guessing will not work since the Silver Sensor mounted all the way up to the ceiling only pulled in 2 channels before.


----------



## Hank3

RAD - after much thought yesterday, I decided to refuse the delivery of my AM21 unit. FedEx Home Delivery came ~ 7:00 PM and I declined the delivery to have them send it right back to D*  So far in my seven months with D*, I have had only one minor hiccup with D*'s service. We have had some pretty bad storms come through and it all seemed fine to me - no worse than when I had Comcast Digital/HD service. I know this doesn't guarantee that I won't have lost signals in the future. I agree that it would be nice to have a backup of those channels, however, right now I have the limited basic cable through Comcast which is giving me all of my local HD channels (including PBS). The reason I have that is because, for some odd/unknown reason, Comcast decided to make their Internet service the same price as if you got their limited basic service along with Internet. So it's a no-brainer to have both. And plus, I have an extra TV in the exercise room where my wife watches TV and rides her stationary bike. I didn't want to add an extra D* receiver in there to add to our monthly bill. Anyways, it's more than you care about to read I'm sure, but I'd like to add the AM21 soon anyways I think. It was just a bit overwhelming for me to take in and financially (at least $70 with the AM 21 and OTA). I went from one day not even knowing about the AM21 to having to take in all of the necessary things about the OTA that's needed. And also, I have my Logitech Harmony 550 remote coming in today that I know I will be consumed with for a little while. 

So maybe I'll reorder the AM21 next week or so once I've done more research on the OTAs. Right now, I'm still a bit on the pre-stressed level about the possibility of having to try multiple OTAs and it cluttering up my entertainment stand. Also, trying to make sense of the OTAs and the reception readouts was a little above my general knowledge of all this stuff. I should probably dive right in and just never look back :lol: 

I will have this situated before the Olympics though - you can bet money on that!!!


----------



## litzdog911

Hank3 said:


> RAD - after much thought yesterday, I decided to refuse the delivery of my AM21 unit. FedEx Home Delivery came ~ 7:00 PM and I declined the delivery to have them send it right back to D*  ....


Be sure to call DirecTV to ensure that they properly credit your AM21 return. Just refusing delivery is probably not sufficient.


----------



## Hank3

OK, will do. Thanks, litzdog


----------



## K4SMX

There seems to be some confusion about the current availability of AM21's from DirecTV. *bigboyman2*, who says he is a DirecTV tech supervisor, said on 6/8 that neither he nor his friend in Retension could currently order AM21's. Yet *Hank3* reports just receiving one. Is the AL DirecTV service facility partly disconnected from the ordering system? Perhaps they can only be ordered on-line? What gives?


----------



## Hank3

That is weird. I had the tracking number within an hour of submitting my order online.


----------



## RobertE

K4SMX said:


> There seems to be some confusion about the current availability of AM21's from DirecTV. *bigboyman2*, who says he is a DirecTV tech supervisor, said on 6/8 that neither he nor his friend in Retension could currently order AM21's. Yet *Hank3* reports just receiving one. Is the AL DirecTV service facility partly disconnected from the ordering system? Perhaps they can only be ordered on-line? What gives?


DirecTv.com will currently let me order one if I want.


----------

